# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mai 2020 às 00:04)

*











Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aspvl (1 Mai 2020 às 04:38)

Com 1% de probabilidade, eis que chove fraco pela Baixa de Lisboa. Ainda que tenha sido um mini aguaceiro, não esperava por esta!


----------



## jamestorm (1 Mai 2020 às 09:27)

Esteve a chover aqui em Alenquer durante a madrugada, com acumulação pois tenho agua em recipientes onde ontem nao tinha.
A rede Netatmo na estação aqui perto de casa marca 0.71 mm


----------



## almeida96 (1 Mai 2020 às 11:33)

Maio começou com alguns aguaceiros fracos, que acumularam *0,5 mm.

Abril* terminou com uns ótimos *153,4 mm*, *mais do dobro da média mensal *71-00 para Sintra/Base Aérea (72,3 mm).


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2020 às 12:13)

Boas!

O dia segue ameno e com bastante nebulosidade. Durante a madrugada também deve ter chovido alguma coisa por aqui, quando acordei estava tudo molhado e havia pequenas possas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mai 2020 às 13:46)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã acordou com bastante humidade, deixada pelos aguaceiros fracos que caíram ao final da noite e madrugada, de resto sigo com céu praticamente nublado, e algo abafado.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Mai 2020 às 14:08)

céu muito nublado por aqui, até parece que vai chover mais...
Abril foi muito bom aqui na Zona de Alenquer, acumulados à antiga!


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2020 às 19:50)

StormRic disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Nuvens lenticulares apareceram esta tarde. Algumas eram apenas filamentos mas penso que ainda se enquadram naquela categoria.
> 
> ...



Primeiro de Maio começou com chuvisco fraco pela madrugada.
Agora o céu está encoberto de Cirrostratus finos, Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis. Movimento lento de WNW.

Vento fraco < 5 km/h, predomina de Oeste.

21,8°C quando a brisa aumenta, sobe até cerca de 24°C quando fica em calma, devido talvez à irradiação do solo bastante aquecido pelo sol forte.
51%

*20200501 160500*


----------



## RStorm (1 Mai 2020 às 20:22)

Boa Tarde

O mês das trovoadas começa soalheiro e bastante agradável, tal como Abril acabou. Alguma nebulosidade a marcar presença também, em especial durante a manhã.
O vento tem soprado muito fraco do quadrante W, mas por vezes apresenta-se nulo.

Abril despede-se com um acumulado de *94,8 mm*, *+ 41,8 *do que o normal, um mês de ouro sem dúvida e a fazer jus ao seu ditado  
Maio deverá começar com algum calor, mas ainda pode mudar muita coisa, visto que este mês costuma ser uma autêntica caixinha de surpresas  

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *13,8ºC *
Máxima: *20,9ºC *

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *14,7ºC *
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

T. Atual: *18,6ºC *
HR: 44%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## remember (1 Mai 2020 às 20:47)

Boas noites,

Ainda chuviscou durante a noite acumulando 0.4 mm, dia bem abafado, com uma máxima de 23.2°C e vento predominante de ONO.

141.8 mm acumulados em Abril

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (2 Mai 2020 às 01:09)

Foi um 1º de maio muito agradável, com uma máxima de 20,8 ºC.

Alguns momentos de um passeio pelas redondezas, com uma bela Anacamptis pyramidalis incluída :




Vista - Serra de Sintra by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr




Vista - Região saloia by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr




Anacamptis pyramidalis L. by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2020 às 09:42)

Bom dia
Esta manhã começou com céu muito nublado e nevoeiro, que ainda não se dissipou na totalidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2020 às 10:34)

Boas,

Sem grande coisa a relatar por cá, dias amenos qb.
Confesso que estou meio surpreendido como as previsões para amanhã, até pelo facto de preverem nuvens, calor, humidade e vento SE. Uma valente mistela! 
Dia perfeito para se verificar a credibilidade de muitas estações amadoras.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Mai 2020 às 13:53)

Boas! O dia hoje está bem mais quente, a estação do IPMA registou alguma precipitação de madrugada, não sei se terá sido do nevoeiro


----------



## jamestorm (2 Mai 2020 às 15:02)

temperatura nos 24 ºC neste momento...um dia bonito, primaveril. 
Amanhã sobe a pique a temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2020 às 16:56)

Boa tarde 

23,9°C
62%

A circulação de Sul ainda não se iniciou.
Nuvens baixas esparsas de NO.
Cirrus talvez de OSO, lentos, só o visionamento do time-lapse permitirá concluir a direcção mais aproximada. 
Vento à superfície variável,  N a SE, fraco < 8 Km/h.







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (2 Mai 2020 às 19:28)

Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas durante a manhã.
Neste momento céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## RStorm (2 Mai 2020 às 20:14)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou fresco e com céu nublado, mas partir do final da manhã sentiu-se uma grande mudança, com o céu a limpar gradualmente e a temperatura a subir bastante, dando lugar a uma tarde quente em que já deu para se sentir e bem o calor  
Vento nulo alternando com pequena brisa de W.

Amanhã vamos ter a primeira sessão de braseira da temporada  Estão previstos 33ºC para aqui, mas com a nebulosidade alta à mistura, pode ser que a máxima seja mais baixa. Logo se verá 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,5ºC *
Máxima: *26,0ºC *

T. Atual: *21,4ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento:  W / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2020 às 20:23)

Neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo.
O time-lapse da tarde revela o movimento das nuvens altas de OSO, e das nuvens baixas de Oeste/ONO.

20200502_153000


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mai 2020 às 10:49)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com céu praticamente limpo, uma temperatura já bem amena, hoje o dia promete aquecer bem, e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 10:52)

Impressionante...


----------



## RStorm (3 Mai 2020 às 11:16)

Bom dia

A manhã ainda acordou fresca, mas neste momento já segue algo quente e com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.
O vento esteve praticamente nulo desde ontem à noite, mas a partir do final da madrugada rodou para SE e vai soprando muito fraco.

Espero que todos sejam conscientes, não se aventurem em ir para praia. Fiquem em casa ou então evitem grandes aglomerados, fica o conselho 

T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 59%
Vento: SE


----------



## Tonton (3 Mai 2020 às 12:02)

RStorm disse:


> Espero que todos sejam conscientes, não se aventurem em ir para praia. Fiquem em casa ou então evitem grandes aglomerados, fica o conselho



Pois é, bem aconselhamos mas não me parece que muita gente dê ouvidos... basta olhar as webcams de praias e de trânsito...

Exemplo do paredão em Sto Amaro, há pouco:


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Mai 2020 às 12:04)

Por aqui sigo já com 27,1 °C e com tendência a subir. 

A rua já está com bastante gente. Lamentável 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (3 Mai 2020 às 12:14)

Já *26,5ºC*, com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mai 2020 às 12:20)

30ºC


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mai 2020 às 12:23)

Bom dia. 
Por aqui a temperatura segue nos 22.7°c com 75%HR. 
O vento sopra mais forte do que esperava, quando acordei as médias rondavam os 15 km/h NE, entretanto enfraqueceu um pouco e rodou um pouco, está mais de leste agora ENE. 
A mínima ficou nos 16.1°c.
Andei pela Apostiça a fazer o meu treino e a radiação solar sente-se bem desde das 9:30, hora em que sai de casa. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Mai 2020 às 12:59)

Sigo já com *28,7ºC *

O vento rodou para E e aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Mai 2020 às 13:10)

Ericeira com calor de Agosto, céu pouco nublado e vento off shore. As pessoas começam lentamente a sair.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mai 2020 às 13:36)

A temperatura disparou de uma forma pouco habitual, em minutos passou dos 26.2°c para 29.2°c, se bem que pelas 13 horas tinha 25.4°c. 
Humidade nos 46% e o vento quase nulo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mai 2020 às 13:43)

Acabei de atingir os 30°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mai 2020 às 14:08)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Caloraça , já acima dos 30°c !!HR nos 27% 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mai 2020 às 14:10)

Bem, isto está forte hoje, 31.7ºc.
Dentro do previsto, mas não contava com esta subida abrupta.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 14:10)

29,1 graus na Praia do Guincho.
Valor brutal


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Mai 2020 às 14:18)

30°C certinhos 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2020 às 14:53)

Boa tarde

Cerca da 3h da madrugada estavam 15,9ºC e 80%.

Agora (dados à janela):
*28,7ºC*
44%

Calma local mas as eólicas estão em rotação rápida, viradas a SE/ESE.
Cirrostratus cobrem todo o céu (aspecto esbranquiçado).







Turbulência térmica nos níveis baixos é bem visível:


----------



## meko60 (3 Mai 2020 às 14:57)

Boa tarde.
A subida acentuada da temperatura nota-se bem, de momento sigo com 30,1ºC e 40% de HR.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Mai 2020 às 15:20)

Boas tardes.. 
A temperatura está a subir bastante em Alfeizerão.. Ainda há 30m registava 29,5 °C e agora já vai nos 31,5 °C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Mai 2020 às 15:40)

Sigo com 32 °C
Que fornalha!


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2020 às 15:47)

À janela, *30,1ºC*,
33,5%.

Eólicas viradas a SE continuam a trabalhar em força. O topo está nos 350m. Aqui em baixo, altitude à volta dos 100m sobre o vale de Vialonga, está quase calma.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Mai 2020 às 15:50)

Continua a subir.. 32,5 °C

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (3 Mai 2020 às 15:51)

Boa tarde pessoal








Vá lá que é só hoje, em Espanha a história será diferente.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2020 às 15:56)

*31,1ºC*
33,0%

As nuvens altas (Cirrostratus especialmente) estão a tornar-se mais espessas no quadrante Oeste, movimento de SO/SSO.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 16:16)

31,7 graus na praia do Guincho.
Sem comentários...


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Mai 2020 às 16:16)

A temperatura chegou aos 32,6, mas já desceu para os 31,6.
O meu quarto tem tido temperaturas a rondar os 22/23 °C, mas hoje já subiu aos 26 °C.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Mai 2020 às 16:22)

Continua a subida.. 33,7 °C que bafo

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2020 às 16:30)

Boa tarde,

Que dia. Máxima de *33,9ºC* após rotação do vento para SE e rajada máxima de *54km/h*. O primeiro cheirinho a Verão e de forma bruta.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 16:34)

Banzao, Colares com 33,6 graus e 17% HR.
Que dia agressivo.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Mai 2020 às 16:35)

Aqui Alenquer junto à Serra de Montejunto marca os 35ºC,  ..que calor brutal!!
Um bafo anormal e rápido...o ar vai quente...não me lembro de uma subida tão abrupta nos últimos anos.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Mai 2020 às 16:41)

Depois de chegar aos 33,9 °C de repente baixou para os 32,7 °C e está mais vento.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2020 às 16:42)

30,9°C à sombra, junto ao prado.
38%

SE < 7 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 16:43)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui Alenquer junto à Serra de Montejunto marca os 35ºC,  ..que calor brutal!!
> Um bafo anormal e rápido...o ar vai quente...não me lembro de uma subida tão abrupta nos últimos anos.



Por acaso lembrei me da tua zona, faço ideia na Abrigada.


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Mai 2020 às 16:43)

De novo a subir, apesar do vento.
31,8 °C


----------



## jamestorm (3 Mai 2020 às 16:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso lembrei me da tua zona, faço ideia na Abrigada.


ainda passei lá há pouco...está a destilar!! 
isto aqui tanto é para frio como pra calor, zona de extremos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mai 2020 às 16:46)

É mesmo à bruta 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 16:49)

jamestorm disse:


> ainda passei lá há pouco...está a destilar!!
> isto aqui tanto é para frio como pra calor, zona de extremos.



Costumo lá ir, quando subo Montejunto de bike.
Já passei muito calor por lá, não tinha noção que era aquele forno.Deve ser dos sítios mais quentes do concelho, não?


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2020 às 17:10)

*34,0ºC*. Início de Maio, a colocar alguns dias de Verão num bolso.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Mai 2020 às 17:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Costumo lá ir, quando subo Montejunto de bike.
> Já passei muito calor por lá, não tinha noção que era aquele forno.Deve ser dos sítios mais quentes do concelho, não?



Eu acho que sim, Abrigada sempre foi assim...  Mas, aqui todo o Alto concelho de Alenquer é de de extremos, em comparação com outras zonas de Alenquer - a minha zona é já mais perto de Olhalvo e é um vale aberto: abafa bastante no Verão e qdo é pra inversões é sempre a descer...


----------



## Mammatus (3 Mai 2020 às 17:24)

criz0r disse:


> *34,0ºC*. Início de Maio, a colocar alguns dias de Verão num bolso.



Sim, é realmente notável para inicio do mês.
De facto mete alguns dias de Verão no bolso porque não há nortada.

Máxima a fazer-se agora, 35.4°C, a ver vamos se sobe ainda mais umas décimas.
Muito provavel que leve a taça na categoria de dia mais quente do mês.


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Mai 2020 às 17:36)

Sigo agora com 31,1°C.
Em descida lenta.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mai 2020 às 17:36)

Mammatus disse:


> Sim, é realmente notável para inicio do mês.
> De facto mete alguns dias de Verão no bolso porque não há nortada.


Sem a nortada no verão, o litoral seria tão ou mais quente que o interior, e hoje é um bom exemplo disso, por exemplo na última atualização Santa cruz seguia com quase 32°c e com vento de SE, com a nortada comum de verão estavam menos uns 10°c à vontade.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Mai 2020 às 17:39)

Às 17:20 34,9°C..não me lembro de um valor como este em Maio aqui a 4 klms do mar 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (3 Mai 2020 às 17:50)

Continua nos 34ºC agora, a  mim faz-me lembrar um dia de Agosto...lol
Não sei se têm havido muitos dias assim em Maio, mas eu não me lembro de um tão quente nos últimos anos.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mai 2020 às 17:58)

Por cá, a máxima ficou pelos 33.8°c às 17:12.
Sigo agora com 31.8°c e 32%HR. 
Daqui a pouco vou ver os primeiros 5 dias do mês de Maio desde 2009 e perceber quais os valores mais altos. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mai 2020 às 18:01)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Às 17:20 34,9°C..não me lembro de um valor como este em Maio aqui a 4 klms do mar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que nem aqui na minha terra, fez tanto calor, e aqui é o Ribatejo, sempre abrasador, é claro que já apetece fugir para uma sombra, atingi os 33ºC, e neste momento dentro de casa tenho 22.3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mai 2020 às 18:04)

33ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 18:22)

Boas,

Maxima bem elevada de 32 graus.

Aqui em Alcabideche com nortada agressiva chego a ter máximas de 21 graus em pleno verão, e o Cabo Raso com 18 graus(hoje passou dos 30 graus!) 
Estes fluxos de leste são sempre de um calor impressionante por cá.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Mai 2020 às 18:25)

Isto hoje está uma autêntica brasa lá fora, já se passou dos 30 ºC  Felizmente amanhã já se volta ao normal


----------



## Thomar (3 Mai 2020 às 18:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É mesmo à bruta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Realmente um calor anormal para a época do ano.
Tenho estado a sofrer com o calor (até tenho dores de cabeça) e a minha mulher com as alergias está também um bocadinho aflita.
Que subida brutal de temperatura de um dia para o outro, até parece que estão mais de *+40ºC*.
Oh @Ricardo Carvalho para lá de estar a grelhar umas febras


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2020 às 18:43)

Temperaturas obscenas para a o início de Maio.
34ºC na Praia da Rainha parece-me inédito.











Lamentáveis falhas, para um evento destes, das estações de Santarém e Coruche... e Setúbal!


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2020 às 19:01)

Tão invulgar como os valores elevados de temperatura atingidos é a efémera duração do evento.
A frente fria do complexo depressionário aproxima-se e amanhã vira as condições do avesso, precipitação e descida de temperatura na ordem dos dois dígitos:


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Mai 2020 às 19:06)

Sigo com 27,7 °C.
Está iniciada a descida a pique


----------



## bandevelugo (3 Mai 2020 às 19:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sem a nortada no verão, o litoral seria tão ou mais quente que o interior, e hoje é um bom exemplo disso, por exemplo na última atualização Santa cruz seguia com quase 32°c e com vento de SE, com a nortada comum de verão estavam menos uns 10°c à vontade.



Alguém que confirme, mas julgo que isso tem a ver com o percurso das massas de ar, que já de si são quentes. O StormRic diz que o vento é de ESE/SE, logo entra pelo SE da península Ibérica e é sempre a aquecer até ao Guincho, Alfeizerão ou Vigo... Por isso (e por estarem a baixas altitudes) nestes dias o litoral centro e norte costumam ter dias muito quentes. Não sei se é isto, mas parece lógico.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mai 2020 às 19:39)

dia de muito calor em Lisboa. Vento moderado de SE durante quase todo o dia. Neste momento sopra moderado de SW


----------



## Mammatus (3 Mai 2020 às 19:54)

Maxima obscena de 35.4°C, mas a sinoptica observada favorecia a tal.

Neste momento temperatura em queda livre, 27.2°C, graças à brisa de sudoeste que vai soprando.

Céu parcialmente nublado já a anunciar a mudança para o dia de amanha.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2020 às 20:33)

As eólicas estão agora viradas para o quadrante SSO.

Vento até 16 Km/h.
23,5°C
59%

Casal da Serra, NE



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Mai 2020 às 20:42)

Sigo neste momento com 24,2 °C.
32,6°C foi a máxima de hoje.


----------



## RStorm (3 Mai 2020 às 20:43)

Boa Tarde

Tarde tórrida, com a máxima a atingir os *33,7ºC  *O céu foi aumentando de nebulosidade, apresentando-se com tons esbranquiçados. 
Neste momento, o vento rodou para o quadrante W e já se vai sentido alguma frescura. A preparar-se para a reviravolta de amanhã  

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *13,4ºC *
Máxima: *33,7ºC *

T. Atual: *23,8ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## almeida96 (3 Mai 2020 às 21:42)

Máxima de *32,2ºC*, com vento moderado durante toda a tarde.

É um valor notável para Maio nesta zona. Não me surpreendo se for um dos dias mais quentes no ano aqui.


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Mai 2020 às 23:15)

Termino o dia com 21,4 °C.
Quase a máxima do dia de amanhã.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Mai 2020 às 00:46)

Boa noite.
Os dados do dia 3 aqui em Santa Marta do Pinhal, Corroios, foram os seguintes.


Resumo diário
Domingo, 3 de Maio 2020

Vento Max: 42 km/h E
Temperatura: 33.8°c | 16.1°c
Humidade: 94% | 21%
Pressão: 1016.7 hPa | 1007.6 hPa
Chuva: 0.0 mm Rate Max. 0.0 mm/hr

Entretanto, e como tinha dito, fui verificar as temperaturas máximas dos primeiros 5 dias de todos os meses de Maio em que tenho registos, e observei o seguinte.

2010: 20.4ºc
2011: 22.6ºc
2012: 20.5ºc
2013: 27.3ºc
2014: 29.4ºc
2015: 21.1ºc
2016: 30.4ºc
2017: 29.2ºc
2018: 24.9ºc
2019: 28.2ºc
2020: 33.8ºc

Este foi de longe o mais quente desde 2010.

Agora registo 19.0ºc e 90%HR


----------



## Tonton (4 Mai 2020 às 00:52)

Boa noite,
Muita humidade com nebulosidade baixa e temperatura na casa dos 18ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mai 2020 às 02:48)

Boa madrugada, 

Depois deste desaparecimento de 5 dias, volto ao fórum para contar as muitas coisas que ocorreram nestes dias por aqui, ao nível da meteorologia. 

Quinta-feira, dia 30 de abril, foi um dia com alguma chuva de madrugada, acumulando 0,5 mm, e uma tarde soalheira e abafada, com céu pouco nublado. Abril acabou com 138,9 mm, superior a abril de 2018 e colocando o acumulado total do ano hidrológico num valor superior ao que tinha no ano passado, mas mesmo assim com uma anomalia negativa de 200 mm!!! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,3°C
Mín: 13,7°C
Prec: 0,5 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,3°C
Mín: 14,3°C

A sexta-feira do Trabalhador e primeiro de maio, começou com um aguaceiro inesperado. Foi moderado mas de curta duração, acumulando 0,3 mm. No entanto, a tarde foi abafada e soalheira, com uma temperatura máxima superior a 20°C, típico de maio. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,6°C
Mín: 15,8°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,2°C
Mín: 16,4°C

O sábado, dia 2 de maio, foi parecido com sexta-feira. A única diferença foi o facto de não ter ocorrido um aguaceiro logo de manhã.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,7°C
Mín: 14,4°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 23,1°C
Mín: 14,9°C

Já domingo foi completamente diferente dos anteriores dias. Um dia extremo, com uma temperatura máxima acima dos 30°C e chegando quase aos 34°C, o que é quase 15 graus acima da média!  Mas o mais curioso foi a entrada da massa de ar marítima durante a tarde, bem visível no gráfico da estação meteorológica. Amanhã irei falar melhor deste dia anómalo, que felizmente não se irá repetir tão cedo aqui pela costa. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 33,7°C
Mín: 13,7°C
Rajada máxima: 30 km/h SE 

*Corroios*
Máx: 33,2°C
Mín: 14,4°C

Agora estão 18,2°C e uma humidade relativa de 90%. Muito bom!!!


----------



## RStorm (4 Mai 2020 às 10:35)

Bom dia

Bem, mais um bocadinho e tinha mínima tropical, ficando-se nos *18,3ºC  *Certamente que será batida logo à noite  
O dia começou com boas abertas de sol e umas interessantes nuvens _castelhanus _no quadrante leste, mas agora já se nublou por completo. 
O vento sopra fraco de SW com algumas rajadas moderadas. 

T. Atual: *19,9ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: SW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mai 2020 às 11:09)

Bom dia malta!  

Como já foi dito por aqui, ontem foi realmente um dia anormalmente quente para inicios de Maio!! A temperatura máxima chegou aos *32ºC *pelas 17h  

A partir do final da tarde, começou a descida a pique com a rotação do vento de SE para SW, aumento da HR e da intensidade do vento!
Quando me fui deitar, reparei que o céu até ficou nublado por núvens baixas...

A temp mínima chegou a descer aos 16ºC, estão agora 19ºC com vento moderado de SW e céu muito nublado! A máxima não deve ultrapassar os 22ºC, menos 10ºC que ontem!!! Impressionante... 

P.S.: A previsão do IPMA fala de alguma precipitação fraca aqui pra região, mas não me parece! O radar não mostra nada... Vamos ver


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2020 às 11:33)

Bom dia!

Dia com uma cara bem diferente de ontem. Hoje dia ventoso e com muita nebulosidade, em contraste com ontem um dia de Verão em plena Primavera.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mai 2020 às 11:58)

vai caindo chuva fraca aqui em Alenquer, bastante escuro, parece vir mais...dia oposto ao de ontem!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mai 2020 às 12:07)

Bom dia,
Queria salientar mais umas coisas acerca do dia de ontem, sobretudo em relação à tarde e ao momento em que as massas de ar foram substituídas. Isso deixou uma marca bem visível no gráfico da temperatura, com uma queda abrupta de 2ºC depois de ter ocorrido a máxima (33,7ºC). Isto coincidiu com um aumento brusco da humidade (de 21% para 63% em apenas 20 minutos), para além de uma rotação do vento para sudoeste. 
Curiosamente, antes desta mudança brusca, parece que ocorreu uma espécie de mini-"downburst" seco, com um aumento do vento de sudeste. Lembro que já ocorreram downbursts secos noutros anos. Talvez o mais extremo que me lembra foi um que ocorreu em 2015 (de salientar que estava na praia nesse dia), e também foi derivado de uma substituição de massas de ar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mai 2020 às 12:15)

Por aqui o dia segue cinzentão com abertas esporádicas, poucas, e vento moderado de sudoeste. Há cerca de 2h o vento chegou a soprar com bastante intensidade. Já pingou, mas pouco. O vento em altitude está bastante forte, fazendo com que as nuvens se desloquem muito rapidamente, portanto qualquer aguaceiro que surja será sempre muito breve.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Mai 2020 às 12:44)

Tem estado a chuviscar na Figueira, mas agora começou a chover a sério


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mai 2020 às 12:59)

foi coisa de pouca dura...pelo radar tb não vem nada. Passa acima da Serra d'Aire.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Mai 2020 às 13:01)

Aqui também durou pouco, o sol até já brilha! O vento é que se mantém com intensidade


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mai 2020 às 13:06)

Por aqui também ainda não choveu, mas também não espero nada para hoje. O que é certo é que está um tempo bem ameno, com bastante vento, muita humidade, e 20ºC de temperatura atual. Comparando com ontem, isto é o paraíso!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2020 às 13:20)

Boa tarde,
O dia de hoje começou logo muito cinzento e com vento fraco, e os aguaceiros fracos chegaram por volta das 12:30, sendo que ás 13 horas, caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, agora o céu já abriu um pouco.
Foi uma mudança muito radical, entre o dia de ontem e o de hoje.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mai 2020 às 13:20)

que diferença de ontem para hoje, já caiu meia duzia de pingos mas não mais que isso


----------



## RStorm (4 Mai 2020 às 13:26)

O céu já se apresenta novamente com boas abertas.
O vento aumentou e bem de intensidade, sendo que neste momento, já se nota algumas rajadas fortes de forma pontual.

T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 63%
Vento: SW / 15,2 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mai 2020 às 13:36)

Por aqui nada de chuva, já abriu e até estão umas boas abertas! 
No entanto, o vento aumenta de intensidade do quadrante S/SW e já sopra moderado a forte! Ambiente bem fresco e húmido, totalmente oposto a ontem...

*21ºC 
70% de HR *


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2020 às 13:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Curiosamente, antes desta mudança brusca, parece que ocorreu uma espécie de mini-"downburst" seco, com um aumento do vento de sudeste


Para ocorrer um downburst tem de haver nuvens de convecção. Ontem não haviam condições para tal.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2020 às 15:50)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem terão batido extremos de Maio em algumas estações, nomeadamente Praia da Rainha, com *34,6ºC*, igualando a máxima do Barreiro e apenas três décimas abaixo do extremo nas estações IPMA de todo o território continental, Alcácer do Sal. Também os valores costeiros do litoral Oeste podem ser inéditos, para Maio, especialmente por ocorrerem no início do mês.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2020 às 16:50)

20,1°C
61%
SW 20 a 30 Km/h, rajadas até 40 Km/h, mas já terá soprado mais forte.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2020 às 18:27)

Uma vasta camada de nuvens altas passou de SO para NE, produzindo um halo solar relativamente fraco e difuso, enquanto o vento atingiu o pico de hoje à tarde (20 a 35 Km/h):


20200504_155138





20200504_155527





20200504_155538





20200504_160157










Precipitação hoje ter-se-á limitado a uns chuviscos pela madrugada e manhã. Não restaram vestígios, se os houve.

Há meia hora atrás, 19,7ºC e 70%.


----------



## RStorm (4 Mai 2020 às 20:20)

A tarde foi soalheira, ventosa e com céu parcialmente nublado, sendo maioritariamente por nuvens altas a partir do meio da tarde.
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas fortes, diminuindo bastante de intensidade a partir do final da tarde, até ficar em modo brisa neste momento.

Nem um aguaceiro para amostra. Amanhã parece que vamos ter um dia idêntico ao de hoje, mas com maiores probabilidades de chover. Veremos como corre 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *18,3ºC *(?) 
Máxima: *23,4ºC *

T. Atual: *18,7ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2020 às 20:30)

16,8°C
77%
25 a 30 Km/h SO

Salvação, Póvoa de Santa Iria 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (4 Mai 2020 às 22:48)

O dia de hoje não podia ter sido mais diferente do de ontem, com céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento moderado, por vezes com fortes rajadas.

A máxima foi de *20,1 ºC*, *menos 12ºC* que ontem. 

A mínima vai sendo feita de momento, com 15,4 ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Mai 2020 às 00:26)

Boa noite.
O dia por aqui foi, tal como o vosso, bem diferente de ontem. 
O registo máximo foi 12.4ºc mais baixo, e a mínima foi atingida perto da meia noite.
Deixo os dados de hoje.

Resumo diário
Segunda feira, 4 de Maio 2020

Vento Max: 48 km/h SE
Temperatura: 21.4°c | 16.7°c
Humidade: 94% | 76%
Pressão: 1014.5 hPa | 1006.2 hPa
Chuva: 0.0 mm Rate Max. 0.0 mm/hr

Neste momento sigo com 16.7ºc e 91%HR. O vento sopra fraco do quadrante Sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mai 2020 às 02:05)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado durante a manhã e ainda caíram algumas pingas por volta das 11:00, mas não acumularam nada (tal como o previsto). No entanto, durante a tarde, o céu limpou e aumentou o vento. Seguiram-se rajadas bem fortes, de 40 km/h ou superiores, e que só começaram a abrandar depois das 18:00. 
A temperatura máxima foi menor que a prevista, devido ao vento, tanto na Charneca como em Corroios.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,3°C
Mín: 16,5°C
Rajada máxima: 44 km/h SO 

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,5°C
Mín: 16,8°C

Agora estão 16,5°C e céu pouco nublado. Amanhã poderá ser um dia interessante de instabilidade. Pelo menos há condições para tal, na região: uma massa de ar marítima e amena no Atlântico e uma massa de ar continental e quente no interior da Península e Mediterrâneo. A ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã...


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2020 às 02:47)

O _Jet Stream _de Sudoeste, ontem ao início da noite:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mai 2020 às 10:55)

Bom dia, 
Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo e algum vento, no entanto já é possível vislumbrar algumas nuvens a formar-se. Veremos o que nos reserva para esta tarde... 
Estão 19,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mai 2020 às 11:10)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento. Tempo fresco, mas sabe bem  



StormRic disse:


> O _Jet Stream _de Sudoeste, ontem ao início da noite:



Belos tons no céu nesse poente


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mai 2020 às 13:22)

Parece que se está a formar uma linha de instabilidade ao longo do Litoral Centro, tal como o previsto. 






Por aqui está um "sol de trovoada", com 20,1º, vento fraco e um índice UV de 10.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mai 2020 às 13:30)

Boa tarde a todos!!

Por aqui mais um dia calmo, semelhante a ontem, embora com bastante menos vento.
Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco a moderado de S/SW, sem chuva alguma a registar por enquanto. Duvido que chova, embora haja alguma possibilidade até meio da tarde, mas os aguaceiros fracos que têm ocorrido passam mais a norte!

*21ºC *e *64%* de HR


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mai 2020 às 13:32)

Boa tarde,
A manhã foi marcada pelo céu muito nublado, mas o sol, quando consegue espreitar vem bem quente, também por momentos pensava que fosse chover.

Edit:14:15. Caiu uns pingos bem grossos, mas durou menos de 2 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Parece que se está a formar uma linha de instabilidade ao longo do Litoral Centro



Boa tarde

As células são de curta vida, mas há ocasionalmente ecos amarelos, quem os apanhar já poderá dar o dia por ganho:






Daqui da Póvoa, para o quadrante Oeste, os Cumulus não vão além de mediocris e efectivamente os ecos não têm descido a esta latitude:

20200505_135555





Para o interior, quadrante Leste, a lezíria tem também Cumulus, alguns até parecem ganhar aspecto de congestus, mas tudo bastante reduzido:
20200505_135610


----------



## Candy (5 Mai 2020 às 15:22)

Bem, tenho estado de guarda ao estendal da roupa 
Passou uma nuvem roxa aqui rentinho. Estou no centro de Peniche e fez-me mesmo razia. Passou mais por terra.
É negra que se farta! De início parecia alguma trovoada mas vim ver o radar e vi uma célula desavergonhada a aproximar-se. Pus-me de guarda à roupa quase seca!


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2020 às 16:06)

Candy disse:


> Bem, tenho estado de guarda ao estendal da roupa
> Passou uma nuvem roxa aqui rentinho. Estou no centro de Peniche e fez-me mesmo razia. Passou mais por terra.
> É negra que se farta! De início parecia alguma trovoada mas vim ver o radar e vi uma célula desavergonhada a aproximar-se. Pus-me de guarda à roupa quase seca!



Agora já passou tudo e nada se vê já formado sobre o oceano, já podes relaxar a guarda ao estendal 

As células estão a ser varridas para  o interior, movimento SSW - NNE, mas algumas teimosas chegaram a eco laranja:









A única estação IPMA na RLC que rergistou acumulado de precipitação foi, até às 14h (uma hora atrás), Rio Maior com 0,3 mm. Os ecos amarelos passaram nas malhas largas da rede abaixo da latitude de Coimbra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mai 2020 às 22:46)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado. Não houve chuva, mas também não estava nada previsto. Também foi um dia agradável, mas durante a tarde ainda soprou algum vento. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,2°C
Mín: 15,1°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,8°C
Mín: 15,8°C

Agora estão 17,1°C e céu pouco nublado, mas parece que se está a formar algum nevoeiro.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mai 2020 às 11:03)

Ceu muito nublado e bastante fresco, nevoeiro de manhã. 20 ºC neste momento...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mai 2020 às 12:19)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui o sol tem reinado desde que nasceu. Estão neste momento 21,1ºC e céu pouco nublado. Hoje a temperatura deverá subir mais, e hoje não há tanto vento como nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2020 às 14:21)

Boa tarde,
Aqui sigo com uma temperatura bem amena, que já apetece "fugir" para uma sombra, ou para dentro de casa.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2020 às 19:00)

Boa tarde

Ontem, dia agradável, vento q.b., ideal para passeios no campo (naquele que ainda resta por aqui, encaixado entre urbanizações e auto-estradas )

Hoje continuou a circulação de Sudoeste em altitude, voltou a aparecer halo solar 22º quando o céu se toldou de cirrostratus. Nos níveis baixos o fluxo é de Nordeste, com alguns Cumulus humilis e fractus. A diferença ontem é que não havia nuvens altas e os Cumulus vinham de Sul.

As nuvens altas estão agora a tornar-se mais espessas.
Duas horas atrás estava assim, com 21,0ºC, 60% e vento do quadrante Oeste até 22 Km/h depois de ter estado temporariamente de NE:


----------



## RStorm (6 Mai 2020 às 19:32)

Boa Tarde

Tanto ontem como hoje foram dias soalheiros e agradáveis, com alguma nebulosidade a acompanhar e possivelmente poeiras.
A chuva prevista para ontem voltou a ser uma miragem. O vento tem soprado fraco de NW, especialmente durante a tarde.

Amanhã a temperatura vai voltar a subir bem 

Hoje tive dar um passeio (devidamente protegido) pelas zonas rurais nos arredores da cidade e reparei que não houve alterações significativas na vegetação, tendo em conta as chuvas das últimas semanas. A maior parte dos terrenos já estão a amarelecer e terra a fazer pó, coisa que só costuma acontecer em Junho. Erva fresca só junto às linhas de água, terrenos lavrados e debaixo da copa das árvores de grande porte.
Até tem uma certa lógica. O mês de Abril pode ter sido excelente em termos de precipitação, mas olhando para sequência de meses secos que vêm atrás, explica as poucas ou quase nulas alterações 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *14,0ºC *
Máxima: *22,5ºC *

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *13,1ºC *
Máxima: *22,7ºC *

T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## windchill (6 Mai 2020 às 20:56)

Dia já com algum calor e vento mais fraco que ontem. Ainda assim, a manhã começou meio enevoada aqui pela margem sul do Tejo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mai 2020 às 23:04)

RStorm disse:


> Hoje tive dar um passeio (devidamente protegido) pelas zonas rurais nos arredores da cidade e reparei que *não houve alterações significativas na vegetação, tendo em conta as chuvas das últimas semanas*. A maior parte dos terrenos já estão a amarelecer e terra a fazer pó, *coisa que só costuma acontecer em Junho*.


Fizeste algum passeio antes do pico de calor do último domingo? É que notei que o calor e a falta de humidade no domingo praticamente secaram a humidade que ainda estava acumulada no solo. 
Quanto a dizeres que só acontece em junho, vale a pena salientar que, em 2019, aconteceu em maio, mais propriamente após o pico de calor dos dias 11 e 12 de maio. No outro ano (2018), também ocorreu em maio, se não estou em erro a meio do mês. Em 2017 ocorreu no final do mês de abril. Não é inédito, nesta altura do ano, ocorrer a secagem das ervas - aliás, até é bastante frequente, pois a radiação solar a partir desta altura do ano é suficiente para amarelar as ervas, "matando" a clorofila.  
_________________________
Por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, algum nevoeiro de madrugada e pouco vento. As temperaturas foram bastante amenas e amanhã deverão superar os 25°C.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,8°C
Mín: 14,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,4°C
Mín: 15,2°C

Agora estão 17,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Mai 2020 às 00:12)

Visível um halo lunar em Sesimbra! Não me recordo de alguma vez ter visto um ao vivo e a cores


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2020 às 12:57)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui a temperatura já sobe bem. Há pouco, a temperatura atingiu os 24,0ºC, e agora desceu um pouco - está nos 23,4ºC. Hoje a temperatura não deverá subir muito mais por aqui, devido ao vento de noroeste (na Fonte da Telha estão previstos 22ºC). No entanto, noutros pontos da Península de Setúbal, a temperatura deverá atingir os 30ºC hoje.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2020 às 16:22)

Boa tarde

Céu quase limpo, nuvens altas a Oeste a mais de uma centena de quilómetros e Cumulus humilis a Leste sobre a lezíria.
Vento variável predominando do quadrante Oeste (mas vai de Sul a NW), inferior a 15 Km/h

22,8ºC
63%

A instabilidade anda longe, lá para perto da fronteira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2020 às 16:35)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com uma tarde bem amena, com a temperatura no ordem dos 25 ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2020 às 17:07)

Boas!

Dia de Sol com algumas nuvens por aqui. Durante esta tarde foram visíveis para Este os topos das nuvens que causaram alguma instabilidade no Interior Alentejano.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2020 às 18:54)

Algumas nuvens altas, de SSO:

20200507_171115





Vento agora estável de NO, eólicas a trabalhar em força:

20200507_173357





Bastante ao longe vê-se virga, daí alguns ecos fracos visíveis sobre o oceano:

20200507_174008


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2020 às 20:12)

Salvação 

17,7°C
79%
ONO < 20 Km/h











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2020 às 20:23)

Vento aumentou até 30 Km/h.
17,3°C
78%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (7 Mai 2020 às 20:55)

Boa Noite

Dia soalheiro e algo quente, mas agradável. Máxima de "apenas" *25,8ºC*, longe dos 28ºC previstos 
Céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente  de nebulosidade agora no final do dia. Durante a tarde era visível a linha de instabilidade do Alentejo.
O vento soprou fraco de N, rodando para SW a partir do final da tarde, refrescando bastante o ambiente.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,7ºC *
Máxima: *25,8ºC *

T. Atual: *19,3ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (7 Mai 2020 às 20:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Fizeste algum passeio antes do pico de calor do último domingo? É que notei que o calor e a falta de humidade no domingo praticamente secaram a humidade que ainda estava acumulada no solo.
> Quanto a dizeres que só acontece em junho, vale a pena salientar que, em 2019, aconteceu em maio, mais propriamente após o pico de calor dos dias 11 e 12 de maio. No outro ano (2018), também ocorreu em maio, se não estou em erro a meio do mês. Em 2017 ocorreu no final do mês de abril. Não é inédito, nesta altura do ano, ocorrer a secagem das ervas - aliás, até é bastante frequente, pois a radiação solar a partir desta altura do ano é suficiente para amarelar as ervas, "matando" a clorofila.


Desde o inicio da pandemia que não fazia um passeio "a fundo" por tais zonas, apenas passava nos arredores. No entanto penso que este episódio de calor não tenha causado assim grandes alterações, excepto nalgumas áreas em que tinha notado há umas semanas atrás, erva a tentar desenvolver-se.
E sim, eu sei que a secagem da erva costuma variar consoante os anos e até já houve casos em que só aconteceu em meados de Julho. Mas no entanto a tradição é Junho


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2020 às 21:20)

RStorm disse:


> No entanto penso que este episódio de calor não tenha causado assim grandes alterações, excepto nalgumas áreas em que tinha notado há umas semanas atrás, erva a tentar desenvolver-se.


Causou sim... Aliás, eu notei que, comparando com o que acontecia no dia 1 de maio, as ervas estavam bem mais secas e as flores murcharam quase todas. Vou ver se amanhã tenho tempo para fotografar o antes e o depois.
No ano passado, algo parecido aconteceu (embora de forma bem mais extrema): estava tudo muito florido e verde no dia 9 de março e no dia 12, depois de um pico de calor de 2 dias, com temperaturas de 34/35°C, ficou tudo murcho e amarelo. 
__________________
Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia quente e com uma temperatura típica de finais de maio. Esteve céu pouco nublado, o que dificultou a visibilidade das nuvens mais para o Interior. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,7°C
Mín: 14,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,1°C
Mín: 15,4°C

Agora estão 18,7°C e céu pouco nublado.  Parece que a partir do fim-de-semana teremos um belo evento de precipitação, talvez o último grande evento de precipitação do ano hidrológico (isto se não tivermos algo parecido com o que tivemos em setembro de 2014  ).


----------



## Mammatus (7 Mai 2020 às 21:28)

StormRic disse:


> Vento aumentou até 30 Km/h.
> 17,3°C
> 78%
> 
> ...



Parecem autocumulus.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2020 às 22:09)

Mammatus disse:


> Parecem autocumulus.


E são. Altocumulus Castellanos, mais precisamente. Sinal indicativo de instabilidade na atmosfera.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Mai 2020 às 00:03)

Boa noite.
Deixo os dados referentes ao dia de hoje.

Resumo diário
Quinta feira, 7 de Maio 2020
Vento Max: 21 km/h W
Temperatura: 26.5°c | 16.2°c
Humidade: 82% | 62%
Pressão: 1015.3 hPa | 1010.1 hPa
Chuva: 0.0 mm Rate Max. 0.0 mm/hr

Em relação ao facto de tudo ter secado bastante após o dia 3, também notei o mesmo, se bem que após este dia fiquei com  sensação de terem passado uns 3 dias devido à velocidade com que tudo aconteceu. Tenho feito passeios diários com o meu filho pelas matas envolventes, e notei maior secura nas terras, as poças existentes secaram quase na totalidade. A radiação solar tem estado intensa, sente-se bastante logo desde cedo ainda com a temperatura relativamente baixa e a rondar os 18ºc.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2020 às 01:28)

Mammatus disse:


> Parecem autocumulus.





Tiagolco disse:


> E são. Altocumulus Castellanos, mais precisamente. Sinal indicativo de instabilidade na atmosfera.



Os Altocumulus castellanus podem apresentar aspectos bastante variados, bem como altitudes das bases entre 2 e 6 Km, mas a configuração comum que os identifica é a de pequenas torres tipo Cumulus congestus que aparecem em cada nódulo individual de uma camada de Altocumulus em padrão repetitivo típico.

20200507_185513






20200507_190608





20200507_190843





20200507_190944





20200507_193532


----------



## tucha (8 Mai 2020 às 13:34)

Tempo muito estranho aqui por Lisboa neste momento, céu muito nublado, tempo bastante mais fresco do que ontem, parece que vem trovoadas...o que nos espera para o resto do dia?? Vem ai animação novanente...?


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2020 às 13:45)

tucha disse:


> Tempo muito estranho aqui por Lisboa neste momento, céu muito nublado, tempo bastante mais fresco do que ontem, parece que vem trovoadas...o que nos espera para o resto do dia?? Vem ai animação novanente...?


Hoje não.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2020 às 14:38)

Boa tarde,
Por cá sigo com céu muito nublado, e desde ontem á tarde que já se notou logo a mudança do tempo.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Mai 2020 às 15:43)

Boa tarde! 

O dia acordou muito cinzento, bastante humido e algo fresco, que ainda se mantém. O sol de vez em quando quer abrir, mas por pouco tempo...
Vento fraco de NO
*21ºC* e 64% HR

A partir de amanhã, finalmente teremos instabilidade mais a sério!  Chuva/aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas é o que nos espera, pelo menos até ao próximo fim de semana!


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2020 às 19:58)

Boa tarde

Dia fresco, 18,7ºC, 68% moderadamente ventoso do quadrante Sul/SO.

O céu a limpar gradualmente e neste momento a cobertura é inferior a 1/8, a Oeste e a Leste.

Estratocumulus com curiosos efeitos de dissipação e confusas direcções de movimento ( mas de Sul em geral):


----------



## RStorm (8 Mai 2020 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde

Dia fresco e húmido, com neblina e céu nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade no final do dia.
Vento nulo, por vezes sente-se uma brisa de SW.
Amanhã teremos as primeiras chuvas de Maio e parece que prometem ser generosas  

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,9ºC *
Máxima: *21,2ºC *

T. Atual: *20,1ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## RStorm (8 Mai 2020 às 20:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Causou sim... Aliás, eu notei que, comparando com o que acontecia no dia 1 de maio, as ervas estavam bem mais secas e as flores murcharam quase todas. Vou ver se amanhã tenho tempo para fotografar o antes e o depois.
> No ano passado, algo parecido aconteceu (embora de forma bem mais extrema): estava tudo muito florido e verde no dia 9 de março e no dia 12, depois de um pico de calor de 2 dias, com temperaturas de 34/35°C, ficou tudo murcho e amarelo.


Eu parece-me que tenho a sensação de que pouco mudou. Até podes ter razão e eu talvez andar um pouco mais desatento, mais ainda assim não notei grande diferença na paisagem.
Em termos de flores, julgo que maioria ficou intacta, abrindo apenas uma excepção para aqueles malmequeres brancos de "pé alto".


----------



## Geopower (8 Mai 2020 às 20:18)

Dia de céu muito nublado durante a manhã. De tarde céu tornou-se pouco nublado. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2020 às 20:22)

Boa tarde,
Apesar de uma manhã e início de tarde com sol de trovoada, ao final da tarde ocorreu a tão prometida mudança de massas de ar, que antecede a instabilidade que virá nos próximos dias. Essa mudança de massas de ar é, mais uma vez, visível no gráfico, embora desta vez seja bem mais discreta que na mudança que ocorreu no domingo. Neste momento está céu limpo e está mais fresco, com 17,0ºC e um vento fraco de Oeste. 





Também lá consegui fotografar hoje os campos aqui à volta e quão secos estão desde o pico de calor de 3 de maio. Queria salientar que, no dia 1 de maio, estava tudo verde e cheio de flores. 









As ervas que nasceram nos passeios estão completamente secas:





Apesar de as zonas mais superiores da planta estarem ainda verdes, a erva rasteira secou completamente toda num espaço de dois dias (ah, e peço desculpa pela qualidade da imagem).





A ribeira, que estava com um ótimo caudal, secou nos últimos dias, embora ainda restem poças aonde habitam sapos e rãs, bem audíveis durante a noite.





*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,0ºC
Mín: 14,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 46 km/h ONO

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,8ºC
Mín: 15,4ºC

PS: Agora estão 16,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2020 às 22:16)

Boas noites, 

Mais ausente, mas volta e meia venho cá espreitar. 

De destacar o vento fraco!
Ontem estava o oposto, forte nortada localizada, por falar, não tarda entra a época da nortada e vai tudo pelos ares por aqui.

De resto, venham esse mm que são sempre preciosos.

15,7 graus e tudo tranquilo.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2020 às 02:08)

A actividade convectiva associada à frente fria em aproximação começa a propagar-se ao longo da linha para Sul:

Às 18h10










Duas horas e meia depois:





E mais três horas adiante:





A massa de células a sudoeste da RLC tem crescido. Os distritos da RLC e confinantes ao longo da costa ocidental têm todos aviso amarelo para precipitação a partir das 10h.





A fraca crista anticiclónica já se deslocou mais para o interior e a circulação é fraca de SO.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2020 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou cinzenta, e os aguaceiros fracos, chegaram há cerca de 10 minutos.


----------



## rick80 (9 Mai 2020 às 09:40)

Já começou a chover por aqui também. Segue aguaceiro fraco mas consistente 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Mai 2020 às 10:19)

A frente um aspecto um bocado moribundo.. Na parte do centro e sul..


----------



## remember (9 Mai 2020 às 10:39)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A frente um aspecto um bocado moribundo.. Na parte do centro e sul..


Bom dia,

Pois, não gosto muito de agoirar, mas parece cheirar a fiasco... Vamos ver. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2020 às 10:49)

Bom dia!
Sim, os modelos previam uma frente mais robusta a sul e menos intensa a norte. Está a acontecer exatamente o oposto.
Pelas imagens de satélite estamos quase no pós frontal.
Por Carnaxide já choveu um pouco.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 10:53)

Célula magnífica a sudoeste do cabo carvoeiro, formou-se num instante!


----------



## Geopower (9 Mai 2020 às 11:40)

Manhã com periodos de chuva. Neste momento chuva moderada. Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2020 às 11:44)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia de hoje cheia a fiasco. Já choveu por aqui, mas não deverá chover muito mais hoje. 3,1 mm acumulados até ao momento. 
Felizmente este é só o primeiro dia do evento, e portanto veremos o que acontece nos próximos dias!


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2020 às 11:47)

alto fiasco, norte roubou nos a chuva

caiu uma chuva fraca tenho 0mm, cai uns pingos agora e vento só


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Mai 2020 às 11:52)

Chove torrencialmente á 10 minutos na zona de Lisboa - Parque das nações.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2020 às 12:18)

vai chovendo moderado agora


----------



## almeida96 (9 Mai 2020 às 12:43)

Por cá 2,8 mm... esperava mais, realmente 

A manhã tem sido marcada por alguns períodos de chuva, no máximo moderada. Destaque para o vento, com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2020 às 13:08)

Os aguaceiros fracos, que caíram por cá , logo ao inicio da manhã, não deram em nada, e agora é o vento que começa a soprar de forma moderada.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mai 2020 às 13:20)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá pouco choveu, registo 1.8 mm. 
Sigo com 18.3°c e 80%HR. 
O vento já atingiu os 45 km /h S.
Esperava mais um pouco de água. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2020 às 13:40)

Caiu há momentos uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, que ainda deu para fazer correr bem as caleiras.


----------



## remember (9 Mai 2020 às 13:58)

Nem sei que diga lol 2.2 mm acumulados, quando eram esperados 5 a 15 mm.

Fiasco autêntico, se continuar assim pouco mais há-de chover... 





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2020 às 14:13)

Boa tarde

Bastante frustradas, em geral, as expectativas aqui para a RLC. A frente robusteceu-se de Peniche para norte, terá havido ali uma circulação local que desfez as células para sul, é o que parece nas imagens de satélite.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Mai 2020 às 14:15)

Embora estejamos perto do meio-dia solar de um dia de primavera, a meio entre o equinócio de março e o solstício de junho, a escuridão é tal que tive que ligar as luzes! O vento também sopra com algumas rajadas fortes, a chuva não estava a cair com muita intensidade, mas agora aumentou enquanto escrevia esta postagem


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2020 às 14:17)

Litoral acima da Figueira da Foz, atenção!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Mai 2020 às 14:20)

Epá, a intensidade da chuva aumentou drasticamente e agora chove torrencialmente, com trovoada à mistura


----------



## CeterisParibus (9 Mai 2020 às 14:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Epá, a intensidade da chuva aumentou drasticamente e agora chove torrencialmente, com trovoada à mistura



E à frente daquela célula, formou alguma rotatividade.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2020 às 14:26)

Figueira da Foz!

Isto, sim, são células a justificar aviso amarelo:


----------



## N_Fig (9 Mai 2020 às 14:30)

Ainda chove, mas acalmou bastante, foram 10 minutos bastante intensos


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 14:37)

Muito agressivo entre a Figueira e Aveiro:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2020 às 14:39)

Queria salientar a todos os membros do fórum que não valem a pena histerismos. Já não é a primeira vez que, num evento de média duração, um dia seja um fiasco e o outro a seguir acima das espectativas. Para além disso, a média de maio é de 41 mm, o que até nem é improvável de alcançar com a sinóptica atual.  

Por aqui ainda caíram umas pingas, que deixaram um acumulado de 3,3 mm. O céu tem variado: às vezes está quase limpo, outras vezes muito nublado, e a temperatura está nos 18,3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2020 às 14:49)

Células que merecem a atenção de observadores no terreno:


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mai 2020 às 14:51)

alguma chuva de vez em quando, o vento chegou a estar forte com uma ou outra rajada intensa...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2020 às 14:52)




----------



## N_Fig (9 Mai 2020 às 15:19)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## marcoguarda (9 Mai 2020 às 17:51)

Aqui por Leiria esteve bastante vento ao inicio da tarde, mas nada de extremo. Já a chuva, mal apareceu.


----------



## RStorm (9 Mai 2020 às 18:11)

Boa Tarde

O dia arrancou nublado e com aguaceiros fracos, mas tem estado bastante aquém do previsto. Apenas rendeu *0,6 mm *até agora  
O céu tem vindo a diminuir de nebulosidade desde o inicio da tarde, até se tornar pouco nublado neste momento. 
O vento, esse sim, tem sido rei e senhor, soprando moderado de SW com rajadas fortes, sendo mesmo intensas durante a passagem dos aguaceiros matinais. Agora enfraqueceu bastante... 

Veremos como correm as próximas horas 

@"Charneca" Mundial Os terrenos estão bem mais secos na tua zona... quem diria  Por aqui não estão assim tão secos e as flores ainda proliferam na maioria dos locais.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *13,4ºC *
Máxima: *19,9ºC *
Acumulado (até agora): *0,6 mm*

T. Atual: *19,7ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2020 às 19:37)

Santa Iria de Azoia (São Lourenço)

16,0°C
70%
Oeste 10 a 20 Km/h
Vistas oeste e NE com lenticularis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2020 às 20:01)

Boa noite, 
Realmente, o dia de hoje foi um autêntico fiasco! Apenas caíram 3,3 mm, dos 15 a 20 mm previstos para hoje. Que treta! 
Para hoje já não espero mais chuva, e amanhã logo se verá. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,9ºC
Mín: 14,3ºC
Prec: 3,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,3ºC
Mín: 15,1ºC

Agora estão 16,8ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2020 às 20:31)

A tarde por cá, apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, de resto foi o céu muito nublado, que não passava de ameaça, agora neste momento estou literalmente entre duas possíveis trovoadas, tal como mostra o radar.





Edit: 20:50- Caiu agora mesmo uns pingos bem grossos, mas logo abrandou.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Mai 2020 às 23:03)

Boa noite pessoal,

6.6mm de acumulado , até ao final da próxima semana espero acumular 25/30m  Vamos ver 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (9 Mai 2020 às 23:07)

Chove bem agora !  4,1 mm em Algueirão; 5,6 mm em Galamares.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2020 às 23:15)

Boa noite.
Após uma tarde calma, segue-se uma noite chuvosa por Carnaxide.
*15,2°C*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2020 às 23:21)

Por aqui os aguaceiros fortes sucedem-se durante esta noite. De um momento para o outro, o acumulado diário duplicou, estando agora nos 6,9 mm.  

A ver se hoje ainda chego aos 10 mm.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2020 às 23:49)

almeida96 disse:


> Chove bem agora !  4,1 mm em Algueirão; 5,6 mm em Galamares.





Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite.
> Após uma tarde calma, segue-se uma noite chuvosa por Carnaxide.
> *15,2°C*





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui os aguaceiros fortes sucedem-se durante esta noite. De um momento para o outro, o acumulado diário duplicou, estando agora nos 6,9 mm.
> 
> A ver se hoje ainda chego aos 10 mm.



Uma linha de células desde o Cabo Espichel a Torres Vedras; mais um grupo de células a chegar a Peniche e outro grupo mais volumoso a entrar por Vieira de Leiria e chegará também à Figueira da Foz:
















A meio da tarde, o imediato pós-frontal parecia mais uma tarde igual a outras deste Maio.
Ventos de Oeste:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 00:10)

Ainda choveu bem durante uns tempos... O acumulado diário, depois dos aguaceiros, subiu para os 7,9 mm. Com a chuva que deverá cair nos próximos tempos, o acumulado até ao dia 9/5 deverá passar a ser superior ao do ano passado.  

*Comparação de acumulados (até ao dia 9/5)*
2019: 
- Ano: 230,2 mm 
- Ano hidrológico: 466,7 

2020: 
- Ano: 216,8 mm
- Ano hidrológico: 459,8 mm


----------



## Pisfip (10 Mai 2020 às 00:20)

Boa noite
O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes ainda que espaçados. 
De salientar o período já mencionado da hora de almoço em que aquele conjunto de células claramente pouco comuns provocou rajadas de vento fortíssimas. 
Esta fotografia circula pelo Facebook e é um retrato captado na freguesia da Bajouca.
Houve algumas ocorrências em simultâneo devido a quedas de árvores no distrito de Leiria. 
Neste momento, aguardamos pela aproximação da próxima banda de células que não há de tardar muito. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2020 às 01:19)

A maior parte da instabilidade passará novamente bem mais a norte que o previsto. Os modelos voltaram a falhar.
Tudo calmo por Carnaxide.


----------



## rick80 (10 Mai 2020 às 01:33)

Aguaceiro forte agora 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 01:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> A maior parte da instabilidade passará novamente bem mais a norte que o previsto. Os modelos voltaram a falhar.
> Tudo calmo por Carnaxide.


É verdade... Que bosta!
Mas o que é que se passa com o os modelos e o que é que está a acontecer neste evento? 

Por aqui caiu uma carga logo após a meia-noite, e pouco mais caiu desde então. 0,5 mm acumulados.


----------



## rick80 (10 Mai 2020 às 01:38)

rick80 disse:


> Aguaceiro forte agora
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


A aumentar ainda mais de intensidade... Parece que a instabilidade se faz sentir por aqui 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2020 às 02:06)

Parece um dilúvio, em Peniche!
Chove torrencialmente. 
Acabámos de apanhar com um eco laranja bem forte em cima!
Vem acompanhado de rajadas fortes.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2020 às 02:13)

Ronco bem forte agora, audível Peniche.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (10 Mai 2020 às 02:14)

Chove torrencialmente! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (10 Mai 2020 às 02:16)

trovoada meus caros agora mesmo


----------



## rick80 (10 Mai 2020 às 02:17)

Chove torrencial com direito a trovoada que mandou a luz abaixo... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2020 às 02:20)

E mais roncos audíveis em Peniche
O primeiro foi bastante mais forte do que os dois seguintes.

Será isto:











Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 02:30)

Está tudo a passar à volta da Grande Lisboa. Até o Alentejo Litoral está a levar com mais chuva esta noite que nós aqui na Região de Lisboa!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2020 às 02:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É verdade... Que bosta!
> Mas o que é que se passa com o os modelos e o que é que está a acontecer neste evento?


A única coisa que se passa é o facto de sempre ter havido situações inesperadas, sendo isto algo que faz parte da meteorologia. Umas vezes somos surpreendidos pela positiva e outras pela negativa. Estamos em Maio, em plena estação de transição e a atravessar uma pandemia que como já se sabe, também afeta a eficácia dos modelos. Estas situações já são imprevisíveis por natureza, quanto mais nestas circunstâncias...
Posto isto, é normal os modelos andarem ainda mais ás aranhas.

A linha de instabilidade vai-se desenvolvendo para sul, portanto, é provável que a Região de Lisboa também apanhe com algo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Mai 2020 às 03:33)

Aguaceiro forte em Azeitão neste momento, contudo se trovoada ! 1.7mm de acumulado fruto do mesmo 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 03:58)

Finalmente aguaceiros fortes generalizados.
A água corre bem aqui na rua.











Às 00h de hoje estava assinalada uma oclusão a aproximar-se do Litoral Oeste.










Mais actividade parece prometida para os próximos dias:


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 04:17)

Notável o alinhamento de células da oclusão, desde Lisboa a Coimbra:


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2020 às 05:34)

Nova célula... Volta a chover a potes aqui em Peniche.

Parece-me haver uma célula que vai na direcção do @StormRic  ou passará lá perto.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 05:54)

Candy disse:


> Nova célula... Volta a chover a potes aqui em Peniche.
> 
> Parece-me haver uma célula que vai na direcção do @StormRic  ou passará lá perto.
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Vem lá, vem... 

O fim da tarde foi bem bonito, no miradouro de São Lourenço, Santa Iria de Azóia, com vista ampla sobre a bacia do Rio Trancão, Loures e até Lisboa.
A razão para este vale ainda ser um reduto de campos cultivados e não urbanizados é porque se trata de um leito de cheia, Novembro de 1967 ainda na memória.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mai 2020 às 06:52)

Acordei com a carga que caiu aqui em Alenquer, a estação Netatmo (Aldeia Galega) aqui ao  pé marca 19,8 mm desde a meia noite.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mai 2020 às 07:16)

Tenho relatos de S Martinho do Porto. durante a madrugada esteve complicado, com trovoada forte por volta das 3h da manhã. Com perda de energia eléctrica e tudo...


----------



## remember (10 Mai 2020 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Hoje, bem melhor que ontem, ainda choveu qualquer coisa antes da meia noite, mas pouco mais acumulou...ficou abaixo dos 3 mm

Hoje sim, noite bem animada, acordei várias vezes com o barulho dos aguaceiros.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2020 às 10:17)

Bom dia,
Por cá durante a madrugada, ainda caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, bem com um trovão bem forte, que ainda se fez ouvir.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 11:51)

Também acordei durante a noite com cargas de água brutais, mas infelizmente, aqui mais para Sul choveu muito menos. O acumulado nem chegou aos 4 mm, ficando-se pelos 3,3 mm. 
Entretanto caem uns chuviscos, estão 15,6°C e está céu nublado, depois de uma manhã de céu limpo e com uma máxima de 18,5°C. 

Entretanto já se vislumbra a magnífica frente em aproximação ao continente. Esperemos que traga muita chuva a todo o país!


----------



## almeida96 (10 Mai 2020 às 11:59)

Acumulados de ontem:

Algueirão - 4,8 mm
Galamares - *5,6 mm*
Serra - 4,3 mm
Mucifal - 3,6 mm
Montelavar - 3,6 mm
Belas - 4,3 mm


----------



## almeida96 (10 Mai 2020 às 12:02)

Já hoje, a noite foi marcada por alguns aguaceiros, acumulando* 6,4 mm*.


----------



## RStorm (10 Mai 2020 às 12:22)

Bom dia

Aguaceiros até ao inicio da manhã e agora a partir do final da mesma, rendendo um acumulado de *3,6 mm *até agora 
Ontem também voltaram a cair aguaceiros pelas 22h, mas foram tão curtos e fracos, que o acumulado ficou intacto. 
O vento tem soprado fraco de W.

T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (10 Mai 2020 às 12:44)

Bom dia!! 

Ontem o dia foi um autêntico fiasco em termos de chuva, muito abaixo do previsto pelos modelos...
2/3 mm foi o que a frente rendeu, mais uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados para a noite e nem a 5 mm chegou!! 

Durante a madrugada houve aguaceiros mais fortes, sem trovoada, que ainda se mantêm até agora desde o início da manhã!  
Sendo assim, o acumulado desde as 0h de hoje já é superior ao de ontem... 

Mais logo à noite, prevê-se novo agravamento, com mais chuva forte e quiçá alguma trovoada! Vamos ver se é desta que os modelos acertam...


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2020 às 13:32)

7.2mm acumulado


----------



## Sanxito (10 Mai 2020 às 14:42)

Boa tarde. 
O dia de ontem ficou mais composto com os aguaceiros ao final da noite, ainda assim abaixo do esperado. 

Resumo diário
Sábado, 9 de Maio 2020

Vento Max:  45 km/h S
Temperatura: 18.9°c | 13.7°c
Humidade: 96% | 69%
Pressão: 1012.7 hPa | 1008.4 hPa
Chuva: 5.0 mm Rate Max. 28.4 mm/hr

Hoje, conto com mais 4.4 mm em que o rate máximo foi de 51.8 mm/HR pelas 7:48. 
A temperatura está nos 17.9°c com 78%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2020 às 14:43)

Forte aguaceiro agora


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 14:57)

Boa tarde

Novo sistema frontal a chegar ao litoral, Cirrostratus da frente quente a produzirem um perfeito halo solar 22º (vista Sul quase zenital, claro):

20200510_132933






Os últimos aguaceiros pré-frontais movimentam-se para Leste:








david 6 disse:


> Forte aguaceiro agora


















Das estações IPMA da RLC, Alcobaça teve os acumulados horários mais significativos, ainda durante a madrugada:





A região de Coimbra também teve precipitação forte e persistente, exemplo de Vila Nova de Poiares:





Ontem, os acumulados da RLC foram relativamente escassos, com algumas excepções pontuais:


----------



## Tufao André (10 Mai 2020 às 15:10)

Mais alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, de curta duração, caíram por aqui até às 13h e parece que foram os últimos até á chegada da frente! 
Fortes rajadas de vento de SW a acompanhar esses aguaceiros!

O céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado, a partir das 19h/20h deve começar a chover novamente segundo os modelos... Veremos!

*18°C *


----------



## Geopower (10 Mai 2020 às 15:29)

Dia de aguaceiros curtos e moderados. Neste momento céu encoberto. Vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 16:34)

Vento a aumentar de WSW.
Céu encoberto com Cirrostratus e Altostratus. Nimbostratus a chegar.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 17:09)

O céu aliviou sem ter caido um pingo. 
18,1°C
64%
OSO < 20 Km/h









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (10 Mai 2020 às 17:13)

Por aqui (Charneca da Caparica-Corroios), apesar de no radar ter estado marcado com tom azul escuro em termos de precipitação, ao solo não vi nada, o que parece que a mesma deve ter evaporado antes de atingir a terra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 18:14)

Onde é que está a chuva?


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 18:37)

Cairam agora uns pingos. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2020 às 18:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Onde é que está a chuva?


Aquilo que está a entrar agora no litoral ainda não é a frente propriamente dita.
Sinóptica para as 12h UTC de hoje, com a frente ainda longe:




Supostamente mais perto da meia-noite é que deverá entrar no Litoral:





Atendendo a essa análise e àquilo que os modelos mostram, estará mais ou menos onde coloquei o círculo. Muitas vezes não são perceptíveis no satélite e depois ganham força mais perto de terra.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mai 2020 às 18:41)

Choveu intensamente aqui na Figueira... durante meio minuto


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2020 às 18:47)

neste momento já todo quadrante oeste completamente encoberto, que venha a chuva da madrugada, tenham calma que a suposta chuva deverá vir mais daqui nada, isto que o radar mostra não é nada


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 19:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Aquilo que está a entrar agora no litoral ainda não é a frente propriamente dita.



Não é a frente fria, mas está relacionado com o ramo quente do sistema frontal.
Há 6 horas atrás encontrava-se a menos de quatro centenas de quilómetros do litoral:


















Penso que o ramo quente vai continuar a atrasar-se mais e a permanecer quase sobre o litoral, sendo então apanhado pela frente fria. Daí o mapa de previsão para as próximas 00h mostrar uma oclusão sobre a costa.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2020 às 19:17)

vai chovendo fraco


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 19:43)

Por aqui têm caído umas pingas oclusas, ou no máximo uns borrifos. Por volta das 18:00 ainda choveu bem, mas por pouquíssimo tempo, não tendo acumulado nada nesse intervalo de tempo. O acumulado diário está nos 3,3 mm, e o mensal nos 11,5 mm.  
O céu a Oeste está bem escuro. A noite promete!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 19:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui têm caído *umas pingas oclusas*





Um pouco do movimento pré-frontal de WSW, da frente que tem estado "borrifando-se" para as esperanças de chuva imediata...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 19:51)

StormRic disse:


>


Qual é o motivo de tanto riso? 
Talvez tenha-me expressado mal, pois a meteorologia não é propriamente a minha área. Pouco a pouco aprendo também alguma coisa. 

*P.S. Peço desculpa pelo tema fora de tópico!*


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 20:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Qual é o motivo de tanto riso?
> Talvez tenha-me expressado mal, pois a meteorologia não é propriamente a minha área. Pouco a pouco aprendo também alguma coisa.
> 
> *P.S. Peço desculpa pelo tema fora de tópico!*



È porque acho que realmente precisamos de vez em quando de expressões originais para não sermos "meteosisudos". Gostei mesmo das "pingas oclusas"!


----------



## RStorm (10 Mai 2020 às 20:04)

Ainda caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco no inicio da tarde, subindo o acumulado para *3,9 mm*. Desde aí não choveu mais... 
O céu foi aumentando de nebulosidade até ficar totalmente encoberto a partir do meio da tarde. 
O vento soprou moderado de SW durante a tarde, diminuindo bastante de intensidade agora no final do dia. 
Veremos quanto renderá a frente  

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *13,8ºC *
Máxima: *19,7ºC *
Acumulado (até agora): *3,9 mm *

T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2020 às 20:20)

A tarde por cá foi de céu nublado, e só começou agora a cair uns pingos fracos, agora por volta das 20 horas.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Mai 2020 às 20:21)

Por aqui também já pingou há 1h e tal, mas só molhou o chão... Céu muito nublado e escuro para oeste sobretudo!
O grosso da chuva só mais pela madrugada... Aguardemos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 20:25)

Chuva forte agora (por Corroios)!


----------



## Geopower (10 Mai 2020 às 21:01)

Final do dia com chuva fraca em Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 21:45)

Poente e crepúsculo de ontem, em São Lourenço, Santa Iria de Azóia:


Hoje, ainda estamos à espera da frente quente: está mesmo a chegar ao litoral de Cascais (será ela?):







Quanto à frente fria, estará naquela separação de massas de ar, entre o verde/laranja e o azul:









Às 18h (19h locais) as posições eram estas:





Todo o sistema parece-me, no entanto, de fraca actividade, a não ser que ganhe força ao chegar à costa.
A maior actividade estará no pós-frontal e naquela linha de instabilidade a seguir à frente, mas estas situações mudam rapidamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2020 às 21:58)

Boas,

Chove  moderado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2020 às 22:03)

Boa noite.

Na noite passada acordei entre as 3h30 e as 4h com o barulho da chuva forte e do vento que a acompanhava.

O dia foi praticamente todo de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros, mais frequentes durante a manhã. De tarde ainda houve uma aberta ou outra.

Neste momento chove fraco e o vento é fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2020 às 22:35)

Boa noite.
Chove moderado a forte por Carnaxide. Grande lençol de água a descer a estrada.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Mai 2020 às 22:43)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento!!


----------



## Pisfip (10 Mai 2020 às 23:02)

Boa noite a todos,
O dia de hoje foi calmo, pelas 18:00 abateu-se uns aguaceiros torrenciais de duração curta. 
Por agora já chove de novo, resultado da aproximação esperada desta banda. 
O litoral centro oeste está em destaque por estes dias. 
Esperamos que não hajam más notícias mas numa região com pinhais velhos e problemas crónicos deste tipo por resolver, há situações que são inevitáveis de acontecer.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (10 Mai 2020 às 23:05)

Primeiras descargas detetadas agora mesmo! Venham elas! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (10 Mai 2020 às 23:15)

E para Lisboa esta noite, alguem sabe se nos espera alguma coisa interessante...?? Alguma animação??


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2020 às 23:18)

6 mm por cá. 

A nova estação da serra segue com 14 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2020 às 23:21)

tucha disse:


> E para Lisboa esta noite, alguem sabe se nos espera alguma coisa interessante...?? Alguma animação??


Pouco provável.
Volta a chover com intensidade por Carnaxide.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 23:23)

Entretanto lá chegou a chuva prometida. 7,4 mm acumulados no momento.  

Infelizmente parece que a frente será de curta duração, mas a pós-frontal parece bem ativa. Venha ela para animar a noite!


----------



## meko60 (10 Mai 2020 às 23:29)

Boa noite.
Chuva forte por Almada, acumulado de15,2mm.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mai 2020 às 23:31)

Chuva forte neste momento aqui em Alenquer! parece-me q vai ser uma noite animada.
segundo a estação Netatmo acumulado diário vai nos 22mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2020 às 00:00)

meko60 disse:


> acumulado de15,2mm


Esse valor parece-me um pouco inflacionado... A estação do @criz0r, aí ao lado, acumula neste momento 8,1 mm.  

Neste momento não chove por aqui, nem deverá chover nos próximos 30 minutos. O vento, contudo, intensificou-se, e bem! O acumulado, portanto, fica nos 7,4 mm, e o mensal nos 15,6 mm, ou seja, superior aos acumulados que tive em 2019 e 2018. O ECMWF prevê 40 mm para aqui até ao próximo fim-de-semana, o que não é nada mau. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mai 2020 às 00:10)

nova carga forte!!


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mai 2020 às 00:22)

chuva torrencial neste momento!


----------



## fhff (11 Mai 2020 às 00:22)

Confirmo. Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer tem chovido bem. Só  Desde as 00H00,  há 20 minutos, temos acumulados entre 4 e 8 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Mai 2020 às 01:13)

Domingo fecha com 8.1mm , Maio segue com 16.1  Olhando as previsões, acredito que se consiga chegar muito perto média , até ao final do mesmo  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2020 às 01:26)

Por vezes chove com intensidade, parou há algum tempo, no entanto o vento intensificou-se bastante e aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade algo forte mas sem trovoada...


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2020 às 01:28)

Bem e de repente uma ventania incrível!!!!  
Começa a chover novamente


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2020 às 01:31)

Rajadas algo consideráveis por Carnaxide também.
Chove moderado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2020 às 01:39)

Chuva bem forte aqui pela Charneca!  A primeira leva do dia!!!


----------



## Crissie (11 Mai 2020 às 01:49)

Chove com bastante intensidade com vento bastante considerável ..


----------



## thunderstorm87 (11 Mai 2020 às 01:51)

Crissie disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade com vento considerável ..


Por Cacilhas também. Vento e chuva moderados


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2020 às 01:52)

Que chuvada! As células fortalecem bastante ao chegarem a terra.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2020 às 01:59)

Bem mais calmo agora em termos de vento, mas chuva bastante intensa estes últimos minutos!!  
Noite animada, pena faltar a trovoada...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 02:07)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Chuva bem forte aqui pela Charneca!  A primeira leva do dia!!!





Crissie disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade com vento bastante considerável ..





thunderstorm87 disse:


> Por Cacilhas também. Vento e chuva moderados





Tiagolco disse:


> Que chuvada! As células fortalecem bastante ao chegarem a terra.



Póvoa com aguaceiro forte seguido de chuva moderada.

Alcântara deve ter ficado com belos laguinhos, se possível com patinhos... 

Almada, Sesimbra e toda a península de Setúbal com bela rega também.

















Figueira da Foz apanhou com células fortes da oclusão:


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2020 às 02:33)

trovão!!


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2020 às 02:36)

e de repente diluvio!  tava com 6.4mm deixa lá ver


----------



## Maxwell Black (11 Mai 2020 às 02:40)

Vim de sintra agora e também esteve instável. Chuva forte e rajadas bruscas durante a noite.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2020 às 03:04)

já parou subiu para 12.8mm


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 03:42)

david 6 disse:


> trovão!!



Foi esta, às 2h29 locais:








david 6 disse:


> e de repente diluvio!  tava com 6.4mm deixa lá ver





david 6 disse:


> já parou subiu para 12.8mm








Houve outra DEA mas distante, mais de 30 Km, no entanto mais potente:





E a caminho de Lisboa/Almada, mais um grupo de células interessantes:





Aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria passou mais um aguaceiro moderado/forte. As ruas começam a ficar um pouco lavadas, mas é preciso muito mais.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 04:50)

Análise sinóptica das 00h: o ponto triplo da oclusão praticamente em cima de Lisboa.






A correspondência com as imagens de radar e satélite não é exactamente o que se podia esperar, a frente fria parece atrasada:


----------



## Candy (11 Mai 2020 às 07:17)

Tem sido uma noite de chuva em Peniche. Aguaceiros fortes toda a noite!
Tive o dono leve... Acho que deu por todos os aguaceiros.

O dia começa com chuva muito forte.

A condizer com o dia... Triste, e para um povo triste...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (11 Mai 2020 às 07:43)

Parece que abriram as comportas do céu! Nem parece chuva parecem baldes de água contra as janelas!

Acabei de ouvir o que me pareceu ser um ronco forte. Não posso garantir que verá mas parecia. Em não haja registo de descargas perto de Peniche...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2020 às 10:18)

Bom dia,
A noite e madrugada foi bem regada sempre por aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e já esta manhã começou logo com sol, mas que entretanto já as nuvens o esconderam.


----------



## Tyna (11 Mai 2020 às 10:27)

Noite / madrugada muito bem regada, e com algum vento à mistura, já sobre a manhã dois valentes aguaceiros, agora um sol lindo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2020 às 10:52)

Bom dia, 
Hoje a madrugada foi chuvosa, mas aquém das expectativas. A linha de instabilidade pós-frontal não chegou com muita força à zona e só se intensificou mais para o Interior. 
Isso é visível nos acumulados em estações na zona, entre os 4 e os 6 mm, em contraste com os 10 a 15 mm em regiões mais para leste. Por aqui, o acumulado segue nos 4,3 mm, e de acordo com as previsões ainda deverá chover mais hoje. O acumulado mensal segue nos 19,9 mm, o que é aproximadamente 50% do valor médio mensal. Mais uns dias de instabilidade e talvez chegue lá...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2020 às 10:56)

Boas, 
8 mm por Alcabideche.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2020 às 10:58)

Bom dia! 

Resto de madrugada marcada por aguaceiros moderados a fortes por aqui também, sem trovoada que eu ouvisse, e a manhã tem sido igual! Aguaceiros frequentes, por vezes intensos, com vento moderado de SW a acompanhar     De repente, tudo pára e o sol espreita... Típico dia de Maio e assim será toda a semana! 

Precipitação acumulada (desde as 0h): *10,2 mm
18ºC
80% HR
Pressão: 1008 hPa
*
Ontem, o dia terminou com uns fantásticos *19,8 mm*!!


----------



## RStorm (11 Mai 2020 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Madrugada bastante animada, com chuva e vento por vezes fortes. Acordei várias vezes com o barulho 
A manhã segue com céu parcialmente nublado e aguaceiros em geral moderados. O acumulado segue nos *7,2 mm*, o de ontem ainda subiu até aos *4,2 mm *
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de SW, com algumas rajadas pontuais. 

T. Atual: *18,6ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## almeida96 (11 Mai 2020 às 11:37)

A noite e madrugada foram bastante chuvosas! Uma bela frente de Maio e um dos últimos episódios de precipitação antes do Verão.

O dia de *ontem* acumulou *11,2 mm*, enquanto o acumulado de* hoje *se situa nuns agradáveis *14,5 mm. *

Fazendo umas contas , durante a noite acumulou cerca de *18 mm* por aqui.


----------



## almeida96 (11 Mai 2020 às 11:41)

Acumulados de ontem:

Algueirão - 11,2 mm
Belas - *19,8 mm*
Pêro Pinheiro - 7,4 mm (com falhas)
Magoito - 8,1 mm
Mucifal - 12,7 mm
Galamares - 12,7 mm
Serra de Sintra - 14,2 mm


----------



## Sanxito (11 Mai 2020 às 11:48)

Bom dia.
O dia de ontem apresentou os seguintes registos.

Resumo diário Domingo, 10 de Maio 2020 
Vento Max:  40 km/h S 
Temperatura: 18.8°c | 14.4°c 
Humidade: 98% | 75% 
Pressão: 1009.6 hPa | 1006.4 hPa 
Chuva: 9.4 mm Rate Max. 73.4 mm/hr

Hoje tenho um acumulado de 9.8 mm tendo o rate máximo sido atingido pelas 4:25 com 64.0 mm/hr.
A temperatura segue nos 17.7ºc com 87%HR.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2020 às 12:05)

Aguaceiros fracos sucedem-se nesta manhã... 4,6 mm acumulados até ao momento.  
Entretanto parece que as regiões a Sul do Tejo poderão ser regadas ao final da tarde. Aquela mancha de nuvens a sudoeste dirige-se para nordeste. 
Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2020 às 12:26)

Manhã de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Neste momento aguaceiro fraco. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2020 às 13:04)

Boas,

O céu descambou durante a madrugada, cheguei a ter receio de inundações dentro de casa e isso reflecte-se no acumulado total de 19.2mm. Uma disparidade de valores na margem sul.





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2020 às 13:11)

Sucessão de aguaceiros intensos por aqui!!  A variação de intensidade da chuva é incrível... 
Sem dúvida que o dia hoje está a surpreender pela positiva!  Sempre a somar!!!


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2020 às 13:59)

sigo com *17.6mm*


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 14:39)

Candy disse:


> Tem sido uma noite de chuva em Peniche. Aguaceiros fortes toda a noite!
> Tive o dono leve... Acho que deu por todos os aguaceiros.
> 
> O dia começa com chuva muito forte.
> ...





Candy disse:


> Parece que abriram as comportas do céu! Nem parece chuva parecem baldes de água contra as janelas!
> 
> Acabei de ouvir o que me pareceu ser um ronco forte. Não posso garantir que verá mas parecia. Em não haja registo de descargas perto de Peniche...
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Boa tarde

Peniche esteve realmente no caminho de uma sucessão de aglomerados de células com ecos fortes, em movimento geral de SW para NE.
Exemplo às 7h20 (hora local):





O facto de praticamente não haver actividade eléctrica penso que se deve à limitada extensão vertical das células, os ecos não ultrapassam os 7-8 Km.
O que também se pode observar na imagem de satélite, pela ausência de topos muito frios:





As células vêm do oceano com ecos relativamente modestos mas intensificam-se ao chegarem à costa e à medida que progridem para o interior:





Entretanto o núcleo depressionário satélite da depressão principal toma agora o protagonismo e manda-nos uma nova frente oclusa. O aspecto de satélite é bonito:


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2020 às 15:08)

Mais aguaceiros e o acumulado a disparar para os *16,3 mm*!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2020 às 15:36)

StormRic disse:


> As células vêm do oceano com ecos relativamente modestos mas intensificam-se ao chegarem à costa e à medida que progridem para o interior:


Exato... E isso também é refletido nos acumulados no momento. Enquanto mais para o Interior temos imensa instabilidade, com 10 mm ou mais, por aqui continuo com 5,3 mm.  

A ver se a frente oclusa deixa alguma precipitação...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 15:42)

O aspecto das células depois da entrada em terra:

Vista ONO, Cumulus congestus ou Cumulonimbus calvus (sem desenvolvimento de bigorna):
20200511_125957





Vista ENE, nota-se o início da formação de nuvens Pileus (ao centro e à direita), resultado do encontro do topo em crescimento da nuvem convectiva com uma camada estável:
20200511_131842





Aguaceiro em aproximação sobre os montes (alt. 300 m), a cortina cinzenta oblitera completamente a vista para trás da célula, as células são relativamente largas e de base baixa:
20200511_131808





O vento tem aumentado e sopra forte com rajadas à passagem das células.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2020 às 15:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Exato... E isso também é refletido nos acumulados no momento. Enquanto mais para o Interior temos imensa instabilidade, com 10 mm ou mais, por aqui continuo com 5,3 mm.
> 
> A ver se a frente oclusa deixa alguma precipitação...



Amigo Charneca, é a lotaria dos aguaceiros a funcionar!   Também vivo relativamente perto do mar, menos de 10 km, e hoje tem sido um festival de células aqui a passar por cima a deixar bons acumulados... 
Mas por acaso tenho notado uma reactivação dos ecos assim que passam a zona de Sintra em direcção a Lisboa!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 16:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A ver se a frente oclusa deixa alguma precipitação...



Talvez não, há ali muitas nuvens altas, a frente está em oclusão avançada e o IPMA só prevê para a região de Lisboa aguaceiros fracos até às 18h e depois já de madrugada. Talvez a frente nem chegue cá, fragmentando-se em aguaceiros fracos residuais.











Imagem do satélite Terra às 11:00 utc e 12:40 utc (passagem oriental e ocidental, respectivamente):





Há vinte minutos, compósito de massas de ar:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 17:14)

Chegaram os Cirrus, acabaram por agora os aguaceiros. Os Cumulus congestus são fracos e encontram no nível médio um limite com corrente de SSO que os desmantela.
19,2°C
62%
SO variável até 15 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2020 às 18:17)

Entretanto caiu mais um aguaceiro por aqui. O acumulado subiu para os 5,6 mm. 
A temperatura está, de momento, nos 16,9°C.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 20:24)

Imagem do satélite Aqua às 14:19 utc






O interregno nos aguaceiros vai terminar à noite, dentro de duas a três horas. Aqueles ecos deslocam-se para NE/NNE.






O centro depressionário descaiu para Sul/Sueste. A tal frente oclusa mantém-se, afectará mais as regiões centro e sul do continente.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 20:59)

16,2°C
72%
Vento em quase calma, eólicas paradas ou muito lentas, viradas a SW.
Bigornas a centenas de quilómetros a sudoeste.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Mai 2020 às 22:24)

Boa Noite 

Não choveu mais desde o meu último post, as células passaram todas ao lado. O acumulado mantém-se nos *7,2 mm *e pelos vistos assim deverá ficar. 
A tarde foi maioritariamente soalheira e agradável, mas ventosa. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *14,3ºC *
Máxima: *20,5ºC *
Acumulado (até agora): *7,2 mm*

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 22:41)

As células têm um movimento para NNE, no caso das mais perto do litoral, mas para Norte nas células mais afastadas e portanto mais próximas do centro depressionário:












Topo dos ecos nos 8-9 Km de altitude:





A análise sinóptica das 18h é estranha, embora de acordo com a hipótese de a frente oclusa se ter dissipado antes de atingir a costa, porque não tem correspondência com as imagens de radar ou de satélite (pelo menos eu não encontro ligação):


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2020 às 23:27)

Daqui a 45 minutos/1 hora as primeiras células chegam ao litoral de Cascais e à península de Setúbal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Mai 2020 às 23:41)

Boa noite pessoal,

Hoje mais 5.3mm  Já não deve faltar muito para voltar a chover, grão a grão 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2020 às 23:57)

Por aqui também já não choveu mais desde as 15h, tarde e noite tranquilas, pouco vento e algum sol com nuvens!

Pelas imagens de radar e satélite, mais instabilidade está a caminho de Lisboa, peninsula de Setubal e Algarve  Espera-se mais uma madrugada animada!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 00:04)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o acumulado do dia de hoje foi de 5,6 mm, e não deverá chover mais nada até à meia-noite. É verdade que o acumulado de hoje está um pouco abaixo do previsto (é o normal em regime de aguaceiros, certas vezes), mas eleva o acumulado mensal para os 21,1 mm, o que é já superior a 50% da média mensal, e isto em apenas três dias do evento. Mais uns dias e terei a média feita (seria a primeira vez desde 2017 que isso acontece, caso aconteça). 

Em relação a domingo, estes são os dados:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,9°C
Mín: 14,4°C
Prec: 7,9 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,4°C
Mín: 14,8°C

Já hoje estes são os dados:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 13,5°C
Prec: 5,6 mm
Rajada máxima: 40 km/h SO

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,4°C
Mín: 13,9°C

Agora estão 13,6°C e céu limpo. Não tarda nada deverão começar a vir os tão prometidos aguaceiros para esta madrugada. A ver se desta vez tenho sorte!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 00:46)

Dado o movimento das células, parece que a parte mais intensa vem diretamente para aqui. Logo veremos...  

Por aqui, o céu de repente ficou nublado e estão 13,8°C. Não corre nem uma aragem lá fora...


----------



## Sanxito (12 Mai 2020 às 01:01)

Boa noite.
Encerrado o dia, deixo os dados.

Resumo diário
Segunda feira, 11 de Maio 2020
Vento Max: 43 km/h SW
Temperatura: 18.9°c | 14.4°c
Humidade: 98% | 74%
Pressão: 1009.6 hPa | 1004.1 hPa
Chuva: 10.4 mm Rate Max. 64.0 mm/hr

Sigo com 15.2ºc e 89%HR.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 01:36)

Por aqui chove fraco a moderado mas certinho há já algum tempo, e deverá continuar ainda durante algum tempo, vendo pelo radar.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 01:45)

Aqui ainda não chegou nada, o céu apenas ficou completamente nublado. Deve estar mesmo para começar a chover...
Vento nulo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 02:05)

Afinal a célula que iria supostamente entrar pela Margem Sul mudou supostamente de direção e está neste momento a entrar pela Margem Norte. Que bosta!  

Vá lá que, ao roçar aqui na Charneca e na Costa da Caparica, ainda tenha acumulado 1 mm!


----------



## Sanxito (12 Mai 2020 às 02:12)

Tenho 0.4 mm, um valor muito bom para ir dormir.
Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 02:20)

Agora sim chegou aqui à margem norte!! 
Há 5 min que chove moderado com pingas bem grossas  
Óptimo para adormecer ao som da chuva... Boa noite!


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2020 às 03:07)

A Região Sul a apanhar com células potentes, enquanto as que se dirigiam para aqui entraram em fase de dissipação:






Note-se que não há imagens do radar de Coruche desde as 16:40, logo os ecos aqui da região de Lisboa são cruzados apenas de Arouca e Loulé. Por isso não é visível a reflectividade até ao nível do solo nestas regiões mais afastadas do radar.

Fica aqui o vídeo time-lapse da tarde, ilustrando a pausa de várias horas na precipitação, desde as 15h aproximadamente até à 1h de hoje.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Mai 2020 às 08:32)

Chuva torrencial em Sesimbra já há cerca de 30 min sem parar. Não me admiro em acumulados superiores a 10 mm só neste período. 

EDIT: Pelo radar, é muito localizado onde estou, 3 ou 4 km ao lado nada chove. A célula parece estar algo estacionária. Agora alterna períodos de chuva moderada/forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2020 às 09:19)

9 mm

Boa surpresa.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 10:28)

Bom dia! 
Madrugada bem chuvosa por aqui, fui acordado pelas 6h30 por um aguaceiro muito forte e algo prolongado!!!  Não ouvi trovoada, mas a intensidade foi incrível... Há relatos de algumas inundações e muitos lençois de água aqui nas redondezas!

Após uma acalmia, volta novamente a chover moderado  Começa a escurecer mais! 
Vento fraco/nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2020 às 10:40)

Bom dia!
Aguaceiro estático por cima de Carnaxide. Que chuvada!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 10:43)

Eu começo a achar isto impressionante... O aguaceiro forte está a passar rentinho aqui à zona!
Esta estação Wunderground a 600 metros de casa tem um acumulado de 17 mm, sendo que 15,5 mm ocorreram na última hora. 
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICHARN6

Por aqui ainda não está a chover! Que raiva. Para já tenho 1,3 mm acumulados neste momento, fruto dos aguaceiros de madrugada.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 10:43)

Por aqui a célula continua estacionária, pois ainda não parou de chover!! Sempre moderada e certinha por enquanto..
De notar boa escuridão para sul, aí sim deve estar a chover bastante!

*11,2 mm *acumulados
*16ºC*
Vento fraco de NE


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2020 às 10:47)

Aguaceiro completamente estacionário. Continua a chover bastante forte! As estradas são rios.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 10:57)

Finalmente, chuva forte por aqui! 2,3 mm 
P.S. As ruas estão como autênticas ribeiras! O que eu não compreendo é como é que o radar do IPMA apenas mostra ecos verdes-claros! 
E assim será durante algum tempo, pois a célula está parcialmente estacionária.


----------



## Geopower (12 Mai 2020 às 11:00)

Final de madrugada com aguaceiro forte em Lisboa. neste momento céu muito nublado com abertas. Bastante escuro a sul. Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 11:03)

Por aqui já parou de chover, começa o céu a abrir, mas a escuridão para sul continua!
Vamos ver se essa célula consegue subir mais um pouco e chegar aqui...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2020 às 11:09)

Continua a chover forte.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2020 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

Primeiro post a partir da minha nova localização. Agora estou a morar na Azambuja! 

Por aqui temos uma manhã maioritariamente de Sol com algumas nuvens e tempo ameno. Para já sem precipitação a relatar.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 11:27)

Já houve um solinho agradável, mas entretanto escurece novamente e aproxima-se células de E! Escuridão enorme a E, SE e S...
Vento rodou pra SE e aumenta ligeiramente de intensidade


----------



## almeida96 (12 Mai 2020 às 11:30)

Sim senhor!  Muita chuva para alegrar o mês de Maio.

Vai chovendo fraco/moderado por agora, mas caiu com maior intensidade pelas 9/10 h.

O acumulado é de *17,1 mm* desde as 0h.

Ontem o acumulado foi de *15,7 mm*.


----------



## AMFC (12 Mai 2020 às 11:35)

A chuva hoje por aqui chegou e ficou. De novo a primavera a salvar o ano, têndencia cada vez mais vincada.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 11:49)

E como estava a prometer, regressou a chuva e com alguma intensidade!! 
Destaque para a descida considerável da temperatura, ficou um ambiente algo frio de repente...


----------



## Sanxito (12 Mai 2020 às 11:51)

Bom dia.
Por aqui registo 5.6 mm até ao momento, sendo que 0.6 mm foram de ontem após a meia noite.
Charneca, ia perguntar-te por essa estação que fica perto de tua casa e que tem um grande acumulado. Costumas acompanhar, sabes se é fiável? Caiu muita água por aí.
Durante este aguaceiro, registei também a temperatura mínima do dia, 14.7ºc.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 12:03)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Por aqui registo 5.6 mm até ao momento, sendo que 0.6 mm foram de ontem após a meia noite.
> Charneca, ia perguntar-te por essa estação que fica perto de tua casa e que tem um grande acumulado. Costumas acompanhar, sabes se é fiável? Caiu muita água por aí.
> Durante este aguaceiro, registei também a temperatura mínima do dia, 14.7ºc.


Sim, a estação tem dados bastante fiáveis... Aliás, em abril de 2019 utilizei os dados da outra estação para a média, já que a minha estava com problemas.
O que acontece é que apanhou em cheio com um eco amarelo-alaranjado durante algum tempo, e por isso começou a acumular bem mais cedo que a minha estação. Enquanto que por lá chovia a potes, aqui nem uma pinga caía! 

Entretanto passou-se sensivelmente uma hora, e nesta hora o acumulado diário subiu para os 10,9 mm, na minha estação. Nada mau! O acumulado mensal subiu para os 32 mm, 78% da média mensal, e o dia nem acabou! Fantástico!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2020 às 12:05)

*15,7mm* das 10h às 11h na estação do IPMA de Almada, Praia da Rainha


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2020 às 12:38)

escuro a norte, escuro a sul e eu com sol


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2020 às 12:39)

Há cerca de 10 minutos ouvi um braulho que à primeira "vista" pareceu-me ser de um avião ao longe, mas depois de consultar os sites de radar não encontrei nenhum, portanto fiquei desconfiado de que tivesse sido um trovão.

Cá está ele.






--

Mesmo não estando com uma célula aqui em cima, na última hora notei que ficou frio, a temperatura desceu cerca de 3ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 12:45)

A chuva já parou por aqui, está sol novamente e o acumulado disparou para os *16 mm* acumulados! Muito bom  E o dia ainda vai a meio...
Já igualou o acumulado do dia de ontem. Desde o início do mês já vai com um *total de 57,7 mm*!! A grande maioria claramente desde Sábado  

*15ºC *


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2020 às 12:54)

Norte:






Sul:


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (12 Mai 2020 às 12:59)

A coisa está preta....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2020 às 13:13)

a norte agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2020 às 13:20)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma manhã, algo agradável, há cerca de 30 minutos atrás, o tempo mudou de forma radical, o céu começou a escurecer muito, e ameaça chover, e o vento sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Mai 2020 às 13:26)

boa carga neste momento... 4,8 mm desde madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2020 às 13:32)

tudo assim à volta....


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2020 às 13:33)

ouvi trovão agora


----------



## jamestorm (12 Mai 2020 às 13:38)

primeiros trovões já se ouvem aqui junto à Serra de Montejunto.
Está muito escuro, parece haver uma célula estacionada aqui mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2020 às 13:51)

Céu a carregar bem...


----------



## amarusp (12 Mai 2020 às 14:05)

Começou agora: chuva moderada. O vento mantem-se fraco.
Edit: agora aguaceiro mais forte!


----------



## meko60 (12 Mai 2020 às 14:06)

Boa tarde.
Até agora acumulei 2,8mm, mas até ao final do dia deve aumentar. O IPMA, colocou todo o território continental em aviso amarelo para chuva,até ás 18:00h.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2020 às 14:16)

Há pouco. 
A célula lá se desenvolveu. 


best free photo hosting


----------



## rick80 (12 Mai 2020 às 14:25)

Por aqui está animado... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2020 às 14:27)

Parece-me que a escuridão, já passaou e não deu em nada, apenas, caiu uns pingos que mal molharam o chão.


----------



## RStorm (12 Mai 2020 às 14:38)

Boa Tarde

Madrugada e manhã de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, sendo que este último no final da manhã foi intenso e prolongado.
O acumulado segue nos *6,9 mm*, dos quais *5,7 mm* dizem respeito ao tal aguaceiro.
Neste momento, a tarde segue agradável e com boas abertas de sol. Pequena brisa de N.

T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 68%
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2020 às 14:57)

Bela linha de instabilidade desde o distrito de Lisboa até ao norte da Guarda (que já pertence ao Interior Norte e Centro).


----------



## Brites (12 Mai 2020 às 15:05)

Boa tarde, 
Por Pombal tem carregado bem de chuva e já largou uma bombas , principalmente na zona de Soure! 
Primeira bom desligou tudo na zona de Pombal! 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2020 às 15:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O que eu não compreendo é como é que o radar do IPMA apenas mostra ecos verdes-claros!



O radar de Coruche continua sem registo desde ontem às 16h40. Esta região está relativamente longe dos outros radares, Loulé e Arouca, por isso não apanham até aos níveis baixos. Pode ser essa a razão.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

Trovoada a Sul de Coimbra. Por enquanto ainda não chove.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Mai 2020 às 15:19)

Trovoada bem audível na zona da Serra dos Candeeiros..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2020 às 15:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Finalmente, chuva forte por aqui! 2,3 mm
> P.S. As ruas estão como autênticas ribeiras! O que eu não compreendo é como é que o radar do IPMA apenas mostra ecos verdes-claros!
> E assim será durante algum tempo, pois a célula está parcialmente estacionária.





StormRic disse:


> O radar de Coruche continua sem registo desde ontem às 16h40. Esta região está relativamente longe dos outros radares, Loulé e Arouca, por isso não apanham até aos níveis baixos. Pode ser essa a razão.



É isso mesmo que o @StormRic disse, o radar de Coruche está sem imagens desde as 17h40 de ontem (16h40UTC), e assim só nos restam os radares de Arouca e Loulé.

Para veres bem o que acontece, aqui nesta imagem do radar de Arouca é bem visível que a zona da Caparica já está numa zona de sombra considerável devido à curvatura da terra. Assim a olho diria que só apanha a partir dos 4,5km de altitude para cima.






O radar de Loulé estando mais próximo a sombra não é tão grande.


----------



## hurricane (12 Mai 2020 às 15:24)

Confirmo de familiares que está um temporal valente na zona de Alcobaca e Porto de Mós com muita trovoada e chuva.


----------



## srr (12 Mai 2020 às 15:27)

Antigamente as trovoadas de MAIO,

Desenvolviam se da parte da tarde, com a radiação solar,

Eram muito mais fotogénicas, ruidosas e assustadoras, e molhadas,

Agora, passam de manhã e nem água vai nem água vem.

Rendeu a manha 2mm.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mai 2020 às 15:29)

Está forte! A chover e a trovejar bem.











Já tinha saudades de um evento destes.


----------



## Pisfip (12 Mai 2020 às 15:33)

Boa tarde 
Este era o aspeto da linha de células à chegada a Leiria - 30 minutos atrás. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## marcoguarda (12 Mai 2020 às 15:33)

Olhando para este, o céu está muito escuro, a oeste, quase limpo. A linha deve passar daqui a algum tempo aqui por cima, vamos ver se me calha alguma coisa.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2020 às 15:50)

O que se pode ver aqui da janela.

Para ONO, há minutos:










ENE, uma hora atrás:





Agora:





A maior actividade está no eixo da Região Oeste a Coimbra.





Resta acrescentar que a precipitação aqui pela Póvoa, zona alta, tem sido escassa, ruas secas, não há poças embora tenha chovido um pouco durante a madrugada/manhã.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 15:53)

Por aqui tudo calmo, sem chuva desde o final da manhã. Tem estado bastante sol, mas voltou a encobrir. Para sul, mantém-se o céu limpo. 
Vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2020 às 16:28)

19,1°C
62%
Vento variável do quadrante Oeste ou NO, < 15 Km/h

A actividade foi empurrada para o vale do Tejo. 
Aqui nem um pingo. Chão seco sem vestígios. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mai 2020 às 16:33)

Muito negro a noroeste da Figueira


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Mai 2020 às 17:03)

Boa tarde, a tarde de hoje foi marcado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes e alguma trovoada agora está tudo mais calmo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2020 às 19:26)

Time-lapse entre as 15:20 e as 16:18 aproximadamente, mostrando a evolução das células sobre o Tejo na zona de Alverca, vista da Póvoa.
Há semanas atrás neste mesmo local foi avistada um tromba sobre o rio, mas desta vez nada observei.








Entretanto já se alinham as células do próximo sistema frontal que inclui uma frente oclusa adiante de uma frente fria:










Aquela primeira frente fria já tem pouca actividade, deve dissipar-se antes de chegar cá.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2020 às 19:46)

primeira vez cai uns chuviscos hoje... já vem tarde que a esta hora já não vai dar em nada


----------



## RStorm (12 Mai 2020 às 20:20)

A tarde voltou a ser agradável e de boas abertas de sol. As células andaram nos arredores mas não choveu mais nada...
O vento soprou temporariamente fraco a moderado de N durante a tarde, voltando neste momento à brisa que esteve de manhã.
Amanhã e quinta-feira prometem ser dias interessantes, veremos como correm 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *12,3ºC *
Máxima: *20,1ºC *
Acumulado: *6,9 mm *

T. Atual: *17,2ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2020 às 21:34)

Boas, 

Aparentemente o dia fechou com 12 mm. 
Têm sido dias bem regados.
Amanhã há mais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 21:48)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia começou chato e azarento, com um aguaceiro que mal roçou a Charneca (vindo do mar) logo após a meia-noite, um aguaceiro em dissipação durante a madrugada, mas após as onze da manhã tudo mudou. Entretanto veio um aguaceiro que esteve estável pela zona até que se dissipou. Acumulou bem durante uma hora: o acumulado subiu dos 1,6 mm para os 10,9 mm, um ótimo valor para o dia de hoje!  

Amanhã deverá ser um dia bem interessante - pelo menos, de acordo com os modelos, deverá acumular bem pela zona. Veremos o que acontece... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,0ºC
Mín: 13,4ºC
Prec: 10,9 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,8ºC
Mín: 13,6ºC

Agora estão 15,6ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2020 às 21:54)

StormRic disse:


> Time-lapse entre as 15:20 e as 16:18 aproximadamente, mostrando a evolução das células sobre o Tejo na zona de Alverca, vista da Póvoa.
> Há semanas atrás neste mesmo local foi avistada um tromba sobre o rio, mas desta vez nada observei.
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado @StormRic  por publicares regularmente os eventos, com fotografias, imagens de satélite, imagens de radar *e muito importante as cartas,* para percebemos melhor o que se passa!


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2020 às 23:00)

Thomar disse:


> Obrigado @StormRic  por publicares regularmente os eventos, com fotografias, imagens de satélite, imagens de radar *e muito importante as cartas,* para percebemos melhor o que se passa!




Nos tópicos das previsões ou até no livre há muito mais "material". Dentro do possível ponho aqui o que me parece mais relacionado com a Região Litoral Centro. As cartas são de seguimento, são análises posteriores mas dão uma ideia ajudadas pelas imagens de satélite e radar da situação que passou e permitem uma previsão a muito curto prazo, chamado "nowcast" (que vale o que vale...).

Aquela frente fria com células de limitada extensão vertical ainda persiste com actividade a não desprezar. Está partida em dois segmentos, o mais a norte forma um arco e movimenta-se em geral para ENE, talvez se destine mais à Região Litoral Norte; a sul, movimenta-se para ESE, tem fraca actividade. Para a região de LIsboa nada de significativo parece destinado. Mas há sempre a possibilidade de reactivação ao chegar à costa.
























EDIT: A hipótese de aumento de actividade ao aproximar-se da costa parece mais válida. O movimento geral está mais claro, é para Leste. Faz falta o radar de Coruche.


----------



## Candy (12 Mai 2020 às 23:39)

Só assim tipo coiso... 
Dava-me um certo jeitinho ver o radar de Coruche... Ehhhh... 


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2020 às 23:48)

Candy disse:


> Só assim tipo coiso...
> Dava-me um certo jeitinho ver o radar de Coruche... Ehhhh...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Olá @Candy, olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA poderás ter alguma chuva daqui a hora e meia a duas horas, não será muita mas será alguma?...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 00:01)

Thomar disse:


> Olá @Candy, olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA poderás ter alguma chuva daqui a hora e meia a duas horas, não será muita mas será alguma?...


O radar de Coruche faz imensa falta para determinar o tamanho das células e ver o que nos espera. Assim não dá muito bem para ver como está a coisa... Ontem, por exemplo, devido a problemas com o radar, não conseguia ver, por exemplo, qual era a direção das células, se era para sul ou para norte. Só comecei a perceber quando os ecos azuis começaram a desviar-se da zona, uma hora depois.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Mai 2020 às 03:15)

Boa madrugada a todos. Chove moderado em Cacilhas, com vento fraco a moderado


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2020 às 03:59)

A frente fria sempre chegou aqui à região de Lisboa, mas com chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
Perderam-se aquelas belas células que não chegaram a atingir o litoral norte, devido à rotação do vento em torno do centro depressionário: a norte foi rodando para Sul e mesmo SSE; aqui virou de Oeste para Sudoeste e trouxe-nos aquelas células fracas.
















Agora é o novo sistema frontal que vai trazer actividade bem mais forte, assim parece na imagem de satélite.


----------



## Candy (13 Mai 2020 às 07:15)

Thomar disse:


> Olá @Candy, olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA poderás ter alguma chuva daqui a hora e meia a duas horas, não será muita mas será alguma?...





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O radar de Coruche faz imensa falta para determinar o tamanho das células e ver o que nos espera. Assim não dá muito bem para ver como está a coisa... Ontem, por exemplo, devido a problemas com o radar, não conseguia ver, por exemplo, qual era a direção das células, se era para sul ou para norte. Só comecei a perceber quando os ecos azuis começaram a desviar-se da zona, uma hora depois.



Nem um pinguinho! Nicles, népia, nadinha!

Principalmente em Peniche, que nem é água nem é vinho nestas divisões, precisamos mesmo do radar de Coruche. Sem ele, e a menos que seja uma célula enorme, ficamos completamente "à deriva".

Só em jeito de nota, jã repararam a quantidade de vezes que o ipma anuncia "a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro; a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro"? É nessas alturas que eu pergunto, "Então e nós ficamos onde?"


----------



## remember (13 Mai 2020 às 07:25)

Bom dia,

Acordei mais uma vez com o barulho da chuva, 5.3 mm acumulados na ultima meia hora

E vem lá mais:






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwell Black (13 Mai 2020 às 07:47)

Grande carga de agua em Alverca.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2020 às 08:23)

Boas, 

Radar valente


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mai 2020 às 08:44)

chove fraco por Alenquer...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2020 às 08:50)

Em Setúbal deve estar a chover a potes. 
Alguém a reportar de lá?


----------



## MSantos (13 Mai 2020 às 09:34)

Boas!

Manhã de céu encoberto e chuva moderada aqui pela Azambuja!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2020 às 09:40)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou com o chão molhado, e neste momento voltam a cair mais uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Tyna (13 Mai 2020 às 10:13)

Aqui pelo Livramento - Mafra uma bela manhã de aguaceiros, vai alternando entre mais forte, fraco. Durante a noite também choveu mas nada de especial.


----------



## RStorm (13 Mai 2020 às 10:27)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã nublada e com aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderados. O acumulado segue nos *2,1 mm. *
Parece que se avizinha algo interessante no radar  

T. Atual: *14,6ºC* 
HR: 93% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2020 às 10:38)

Céu bem negro para oeste, deve estar a chover bem para para aqueles lados.

Panorâmica feita com o telemóvel.




20200513_103217-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (13 Mai 2020 às 10:47)

Bom dia! 

Manhã também muito nublada, com aguaceiros moderados, mas nada de severo por enquanto.. Sopra uma brisa de S.
A melhor parte estará para chegar em breve, a linha de instabilidade parece algo activa e com actividade eléctrica! Aguardemos ansiosamente 

Entretanto cai uma forte chuvada aqui ao lado, entre Oeiras e Belas, mas aqui nada nem uma pinga! Destaque já para os 19 mm acumulados em ambas as estações...  
Grande escuridão para oeste realmente!!


----------



## Tonton (13 Mai 2020 às 10:49)

Bom dia,
Abrandou agora um aguaceiro muito forte que ainda durou uns 20-25 minutos.
A estação do Belas Clube de Campo mostra 21,08 mm acumulados.
A temperatura, lá fora, está na casa dos 13ºC - fresquinho, portanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2020 às 10:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Céu bem negro para oeste, deve estar a chover bem para para aqueles lados.
> 
> Panorâmica feita com o telemóvel.
> 
> ...



Meia-hora depois está praticamente no mesmo sítio. Agora é apenas a vista da varanda 




20200513_105320-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 10:58)

Por aqui, durante a manhã, choveu pouco em comparação com a Margem Norte. Para já tenho apenas um acumulado modesto de 1,3 mm, fruto da frente que chegou aqui já bem dissipada (mas que ganhou atividade do outro lado do Tejo).
No entanto, a linha de instabilidade aproxima-se da zona, e promete. Mais uma vez, o radar de Coruche está desativado, e portanto é praticamente impossível perceber a dimensão da linha de instabilidade até que esta chegue à costa. Parece que se dirige para nordeste, ou seja, em direção à minha zona. 

Outra ramificação da linha de instabilidade já atingiu a zona de Setúbal e Palmela, com estes acumulados atuais por lá: 
- Setúbal: 13,1 mm (rede NETATMO)
- Escarpas de São Nicolau: 31,5 mm (rede Wunderground)

Infelizmente, o nosso compatriota @miguel já não publica mais nada no fórum desde outubro de 2018 (nem se sabe onde anda, pois a estação que ele tinha até já foi desativada).


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2020 às 11:13)

Bom dia.
Passou uma shelf cloud e agora o céu encheu-se de whale's mouth clouds. Chove bem também.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2020 às 11:21)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Mai 2020 às 11:21)

Uau belíssima estrutura nebulosa aqui a passar mesmo por cima! Parece ter rotação e um certo "enrolamento" - parece uma shelf cloud ou wall cloud não sei bem! 
Enorme escuridão que provocou, parece de noite....

Forte chuvada neste momento!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2020 às 11:24)

Que chuvada por Carnaxide também!


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2020 às 11:28)

vai chovendo  ainda "só" 4.8mm porque ainda não chegou tanto aqui mais ao interior como ai no litoral, mas tenho estado no limite onde a frente está a passar já deu para apanhar algo, por exemplo mesmo ali ao lado em Coruche tem menos que eu por tar meia duzia km para leste, neste momento volta a chover e deve ser para ficar agora


----------



## Tufao André (13 Mai 2020 às 11:29)

Passou a chuva torrencial!!! Ate faz fumo...


----------



## Geopower (13 Mai 2020 às 11:31)

Manhã com alguns períodos de chuva.
Começa a chover moderado. Vento moderado de Sul.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2020 às 11:37)

Finalmente chove por aqui também, a intensidade não é muita mas os pingos são bem grossos.

*EDIT:* agora sim chove com intensidade!


----------



## tomalino (13 Mai 2020 às 11:42)

Chuvada a chegar, pareceu-me uma _whale's mouth:
_



_
_


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2020 às 11:55)

ai a porra a parte a chegar aqui a morrer toda... pensava que era para ficar, só cai pingos, ainda bem que ainda é extensa para sul


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 12:07)

david 6 disse:


> ai a porra a parte a chegar aqui a morrer toda... pensava que era para ficar, só cai pingos, ainda bem que ainda é extensa para sul


Não será uma ilusão, devido à inexistência do radar de Coruche?
_______________________________________
Por aqui tem chovido bem na última hora. O acumulado de hoje disparou para os 6,4 mm e ainda chove de forma fraca, embora na estação meteorológica ao lado, que acumulou 9,1 mm, já nem esteja a chover. O acumulado mensal é, neste momento, de 38,4 mm, ou 94% do valor médio. Até amanhã deverei atingir a média mensal.  

P.S. Parou de chover neste momento. 6,4 mm acumulados


----------



## RStorm (13 Mai 2020 às 12:09)

Após um tempo só com chuviscos dispersos, a chuva começou a aumentar de intensidade e cai certinha neste momento. Está bem fresco lá fora...
O acumulado segue nos *2,7 mm*. 

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2020 às 12:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não será uma ilusão, devido à inexistência do radar de Coruche?



não porque neste momento só pinga ou nem isso, teve aqui um bocado que morreu, mas em principio com tanto vem de sul, deve acabar por ficar, pelo menos conto com isso


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mai 2020 às 12:37)

a chover bem neste momento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2020 às 12:43)

*20,8mm *registados das 11h às 12h na estação do IPMA de Torres Vedras, Dois Portos já dentro dos parâmetros de aviso laranja


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2020 às 12:45)

aquele moderado meh mas persistente agora


----------



## Tufao André (13 Mai 2020 às 12:49)

Por cá tudo mais tranquilo, após uma chuvada bem intensa! Notou-se bem a descida da temperatura para os 13ºC apenas, os vidros da janela até embassearam...

EDIT: Começa a chover fraco!


----------



## almeida96 (13 Mai 2020 às 12:54)

A estação do Algueirão morreu ontem pelas 19 h, pelo que estou sem dados desta zona. 

Acumulados próximos, muito díspares (são estações amadoras afinal):

Belas - 27,2 mm
Montelavar - 7,9 mm
Galamares - 13,7 mm
Mucifal - 12,2 mm
Magoito - 10 mm


----------



## RStorm (13 Mai 2020 às 12:58)

Vai chovendo com vontade, deixa-te estar que estás muito bem 
O acumulado segue nos *3,9 mm*. Temperatura em queda. 

T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 13:13)

Entretanto vão caindo uns chuviscos pós-frontais que nem sequer aparecem no radar... 6,9 mm acumulados neste momento e mensal de 38,9 mm. Faltam 2,1 mm para atingir a média - amanhã lá a atingirei.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mai 2020 às 13:15)

7.04 mm para já...
Escuro como breu!


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2020 às 13:52)

tá a morrer de novo, aqui já nem chove


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2020 às 14:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *20,8mm *registados das 11h às 12h na estação do IPMA de Torres Vedras, Dois Portos já dentro dos parâmetros de aviso laranja



Tenho muitas dúvidas sobre este valor, poderá ser entupimento/desentupimento do pluviómetro.
Não encontro qualquer correspondência de ecos de radar para um total desta ordem entre as 10h e as 11h. Nem no dinâmico, mas aí podia perceber-se pela inactividade de Coruche, nem na reflecividade de Arouca que não está tão longe como isso, nem no acumulado estimado de Arouca, nem ainda na informação de Loulé. Nenhuma outra estação apresenta valores daquela ordem. A própria situação não sustenta um valor isolado tão grande, seria precisa uma célula forte embebida na frente e com movimento lento.
O eco dinâmico nunca passou do segundo nível de verde entre as 10 e as 11h, sem qualquer diferença com outros locais à volta. Fiquei entusiasmado quando vi este valor mas ao investigar os radares tirei as ilusões.
O que acham? Há relatos locais?





EDIT: mais 9,5 mm às 12h? 

30 mm em duas horas? Precisamos mesmo de informação local.


----------



## Candy (13 Mai 2020 às 14:04)

Manhã de chuva em Peniche, sendo que passaram por cá algumas células que descarregaram umas boas cargas de água. Por agora aliviou. Parece mesmo que não pinga.

É difícil ver o que vem para cá pois Peniche está nos extremos dos dois radares. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 14:26)

StormRic disse:


> Tenho muitas dúvidas sobre este valor, poderá ser entupimento/desentupimento do pluviómetro.
> Não encontro qualquer correspondência de ecos de radar para um total desta ordem entre as 10h e as 11h. Nem no dinâmico, mas aí podia perceber-se pela inactividade de Coruche, nem na reflecividade de Arouca que não está tão longe como isso, nem no acumulado estimado de Arouca, nem ainda na informação de Loulé. Nenhuma outra estação apresenta valores daquela ordem. A própria situação não sustenta um valor isolado tão grande, seria precisa uma célula forte embebida na frente e com movimento lento.
> O eco dinâmico nunca passou do segundo nível de verde entre as 10 e as 11h, sem qualquer diferença com outros locais à volta. Fiquei entusiasmado quando vi este valor mas ao investigar os radares tirei as ilusões.
> O que acham? Há relatos locais?
> ...


É estranho ter sido desentupimento porque a estação tem registado precipitação nos últimos dias...
Talvez alguma célula localizada que não tinha sido detetada visto o radar de Coruche não estar a funcionar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2020 às 14:33)

Chuva certinha a cair neste momento, em regime de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## srr (13 Mai 2020 às 14:33)

Abrantes,

Chove, mas pouco a frente "partiu se" toda.

Acumulado 7mm ( ainda falta muito para os +/-20mm, previstos)


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2020 às 14:33)

joralentejano disse:


> É estranho ter sido desentupimento porque a estação tem registado precipitação nos últimos dias...
> Talvez alguma célula localizada que não tinha sido detetada visto o radar de Coruche não estar a funcionar.



Procura-se célula oculta... . Não se consegue descobrir nos radares nem nas imagens de satélite. 20 mm em 1 hora é muito para uma situação que se movimenta muito rapidamente. A última hipótese é um fenómeno orográfico muito local, só investigando a topografia da estação de Dois Portos.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 14:44)

StormRic disse:


> Procura-se célula oculta... . Não se consegue descobrir nos radares nem nas imagens de satélite. 20 mm em 1 hora é muito para uma situação que se movimenta muito rapidamente. A última hipótese é um fenómeno orográfico muito local, só investigando a topografia da estação de Dois Portos.


Penso que atendendo aos dados desta estação netatmo em Sobral de Monte Agraço podemos chegar à conclusão de que choveu mesmo muito naquela zona...


----------



## Tyna (13 Mai 2020 às 14:50)

Eu estou do lado esquerdo desse ponto , 3 mm para baixo ( AZUEIRA) e cá está a chover já há uma horita seguida , e chove bem, durante a manhã das 9:45 ás 10:30 também, ( depois estive a trabalhar e  de fones não prestei atenção) mas as miudas dizem que tem estado sempre a chover, só na hora de almoço acalmou um pouco


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2020 às 15:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que atendendo aos dados desta estação netatmo em Sobral de Monte Agraço podemos chegar à conclusão de que choveu mesmo muito naquela zona...





Tyna disse:


> Eu estou do lado esquerdo desse ponto , 3 mm para baixo ( AZUEIRA) e cá está a chover já há uma horita seguida , e chove bem, durante a manhã das 9:45 ás 10:30 também, ( depois estive a trabalhar e  de fones não prestei atenção) mas as miudas dizem que tem estado sempre a chover, só na hora de almoço acalmou um pouco



Começo a concordar com a hipótese de efeito orográfico numa linha que veio desde Sul. Há estações WU também com valores semelhantes. A localização da estação de Dois Portos é esta, no cimo de uma colina suave em zona ampla relativamente plana (vista para NNO):


----------



## Tufao André (13 Mai 2020 às 15:10)

Após um periodo de maior acalmia, com pausas na chuva ou chuva fraca por vezes, volta a chover e com alguma intensidade agora!
Vento moderado de S


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

Por aqui entretanto já chegaram as células pós-frontais. Para quem gosta de chuva, o dia de hoje está a ser espetacular. 8,6 mm diários e 40,6 mm mensais.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2020 às 15:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui entretanto já chegaram as células pós-frontais. Para quem gosta de chuva, o dia de hoje está a ser espetacular. 8,6 mm diários e 40,6 mm mensais.



A primeira frente quase estacou e renovou-se com a chegada da outra frente (esta em dissipação?). A progressão para Leste é lenta, ao contrário do fluxo de Sul/SSE, ao longo da linha da frente, que é rápido.
Misturam-se agora ainda, debaixo da capa de nuvens altas da frente, células pós-frontais com movimento de OSO.





















EDIT: as "células pós-frontais" parecem-me mais os restos da segunda frente (pós-frontais em relação à primeira frente).


----------



## Geopower (13 Mai 2020 às 16:18)

Inicio de tarde chuvoso em Lisboa. Céu encoberto.
Neste momento parou de chover. Vento fraco de S/SE


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 16:21)

Com estas células, o acumulado mensal ultrapassa assim a média. Neste momento tenho 10,2 mm diários e 42,2 mm mensais, cerca de 103% do valor médio mensal. Nada mau!   
Entretanto parou de chover, mas o dia ainda não acabou, e portanto ainda poderá chover mais.


----------



## RStorm (13 Mai 2020 às 17:11)

Nunca pensei que pudéssemos vir a ter uma tarde bem invernosa  O acumulado segue nos *5,7 mm*. 
Neste momento não chove, mas o céu mantém-se nublado.

Há cerca de uma hora atrás deu para apreciar belas formações no céu, aquela linha de células com ecos verdes trouxe uma pequena shelf cloud  Para sul, para os lados da Arrábida, consegui observar algo que me pareceu ser uma Wall cloud. Ainda fiquei de olho nela por uns tempos, mas felizmente não houve nada 

T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 89%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2020 às 18:30)

A tarde foi marcada essencialmente pelo céu nublado, e só começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, por volta das 17 horas, que ainda persistem.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mai 2020 às 18:34)

acumulado nos 9mm por aqui


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2020 às 19:09)

vai chovendo moderado, 9.6mm


----------



## criz0r (13 Mai 2020 às 19:27)

Boas, algumas fotos de uma célula que despejou bastante chuva por aqui,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (13 Mai 2020 às 19:56)

Não choveu mais, mas o céu permanece nublado. Temperatura mantém-se estável, a máxima foi digna de Fevereiro  
Veremos o que pós-frontal nos traz para as próximas horas 

@criz0r Excelente registo, o cenário é muito idêntico ao que relatei no post anterior, provavelmente era a mesma célula 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *13,3ºC *
Máxima: *15,5ºC *
Acumulado: *5,7 mm *

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## criz0r (13 Mai 2020 às 20:03)

RStorm disse:


> Não choveu mais, mas o céu permanece nublado. Temperatura mantém-se estável, a máxima foi digna de Fevereiro
> Veremos o que pós-frontal nos traz para as próximas horas
> 
> @criz0r Excelente registo, o cenário é muito idêntico ao que relatei no post anterior, provavelmente era a mesma célula
> ...


Obrigado , apesar do aspecto pesado que tinha não chegou a fazer grande aparato. Ainda assim, largou cerca de 2mm. Uma pena que a convecção, seja cada vez mais  uma raridade por estas bandas.

Total diário até agora de 8.3mm. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (13 Mai 2020 às 20:05)

Boa tarde/noite!

Mas que enorme chuvada está a cair aqui pela Azambuja! 

A temperatura está a descer bem, nota-se pelo embaciar dos vidros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2020 às 20:07)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos, mas persistentes, há mais de 2 horas sem parar, tem sido uma boa rega.


----------



## MSantos (13 Mai 2020 às 20:32)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde/noite!
> 
> Mas que enorme chuvada está a cair aqui pela Azambuja!
> 
> A temperatura está a descer bem, nota-se pelo embaciar dos vidros.



Continua a chover bem aqui pela Azambuja e já há algumas ruas inundadas aqui na zona onde moro. Mas pelo que me disse um vizinho é normal acontecer isso aqui cada vez que chove com maior intensidade, :rain;


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Mai 2020 às 20:43)

Agora a Sul de Cascais com a Arrabida ao fundo...


----------



## windchill (13 Mai 2020 às 20:46)

De facto, um bonito final de dia aqui pela margem sul do Tejo...


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2020 às 20:52)

15,2°C
75%
00,0 Km/h !








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 20:56)

A pós-frontal para já não acumulou nada, mas também não estava prevista muita coisa para esta tarde... Lá para a noite/madrugada talvez tenha alguma coisa! O ECMWF prevê entre 5 a 10 mm até sábado, o que seria ótimo. 

Depois da passagem da frente fria, a temperatura desceu consideravelmente, tanto que a máxima deu-se por volta das 10:50 da manhã. Como já tinham dito outros membros do fórum, o dia de hoje assemelhou-se ao que era fevereiro há uns anos atrás (e não o fevereiro que tivemos este ano). 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,5ºC
Mín: 13,2ºC
Prec: 10,2 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,9ºC
Mín: 13,4ºC

Agora estão 14,2ºC e céu nublado. 
_________________________________
@windchill Cada vez fazes-me ficar mais orgulhoso da minha terra, a mais bonita do mundo!  Belíssimas imagens que tu trazes quase sempre!


----------



## windchill (13 Mai 2020 às 21:01)

_________________________________
@windchill Cada vez fazes-me ficar mais orgulhoso da minha terra, a mais bonita do mundo!  Belíssimas imagens que tu trazes quase sempre! [/QUOTE]

É tudo photoshop!!


----------



## Tufao André (13 Mai 2020 às 21:10)

Aguaceiro bem forte e com algum granizo à mistura caiu mesmo aqui em cima há pouco!!  
Começa novamente a chover, fraco agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2020 às 21:27)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento, tem sido uma excelente rega hoje.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2020 às 21:31)

Aguaceiro forte e repentino por aqui, já não estava à espera desta 

Deixo aqui 3 imagens do pôr-do-sol que também me surpreendeu, depois de um dia cinzento e escuro.




IMG_1390 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1391 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1399 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (13 Mai 2020 às 21:36)

Aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa.


----------



## fhff (13 Mai 2020 às 22:20)

Dia chuvoso e fresco. Acumulei cerca de 9 mm. Levo 38 mm este mês.
Por volta das 18H45-19H00 na zona de Mafra e Sobral caiu uma carga de água grande. Ficou tudo alagado. Atravessei a célula em Mafra e voltei a entrar no Sobral, a temperatura baixou aos 10ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 22:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Lá para a noite/madrugada talvez tenha alguma coisa!


Estava bem enganado...
Há pouco estava a fazer coisas pessoais e começou a chover. Pouco depois, comecei a ouvir estalidos lá fora - era granizo. Caiu uma granizada, curta mas que deixou o chão cheio de pedrinhas brancas. Infelizmente, após o aguaceiro, as pedrinhas derreteram todas, e agora já nem há sequer vestígios. Não dá para fotografar nada. 

Por outro lado, o acumulado que se situava nos 10,2 mm disparou para os 14 mm! Que ótimo dia, este!!! O acumulado mensal segue nos 46 mm.  A temperatura também baixou, e está agora nos 12,7°C.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2020 às 23:10)

Boa noite!
Estou na praia de Carcavelos e já vi uns quantos relâmpagos mas não percebi bem de onde.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2020 às 23:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Estou na praia de Carcavelos e já vi uns quantos relâmpagos mas não percebi bem de onde.



Setúbal !












Na Fajarda (Coruche) também há uma célula forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mai 2020 às 23:39)

Vi um relâmpago há uns 15 minutos no Montijo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 23:42)

Eu bem sabia que tinha ouvido um trovão ao longe, logo após ter passado aquela célula que trouxe algum granizo...  

Provavelmente teremos uma noite animada por estas bandas. Entretanto volta a chover por aqui. Logo veremos o que acontece!


----------



## almeida96 (13 Mai 2020 às 23:48)

Está frio! *12,0 º C* de momento

Galamares acumulou *14,7 mm* e o mês de Maio já está passou a média mensal!


----------



## Tonton (13 Mai 2020 às 23:55)

Boa noite,

30,48 mm acumulados na estação do Belas Clube de Campo, nada mau!


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2020 às 00:02)

Confirmo relâmpagos para SE daqui do Montijo, ali na zona de Setúbal. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 00:05)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Dia fecha com 11.1mm de acumulado,  Maio segue com 33.5mm, e amanhã/ hoje deverá ser o último dia com precipitação antes dos regresso do AA , para proporcionar uns dias quentinhos   Hoje sentiu.se bem a quebra na temperatura, máxima de apenas 15.4°c

Visível da minha janela alguns relâmpagos por cima da serra, proveniente da célula que está na zona de Setúbal/Tróia 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 00:06)

acabei o dia com *14.4mm*, nesta ultima hora já surgiu um aguaceiro aqui em cima que deixou 4mm


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mai 2020 às 00:09)

Há coisa de 1h vi um relampago forte! Deve ter sido em Setubal...
Parece estar a bombar bem a oeste de Sintra!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mai 2020 às 00:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Estou na praia de Carcavelos e já vi uns quantos relâmpagos mas não percebi bem de onde.


Ficam algumas fotos tiradas com a GoPro:



GOPR7082 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20200514_000053 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR7080 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 01:52)

Penso ter ouvido um trovão agora mesmo, ao longe, há um minuto atrás.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 01:56)

Segundo ronco, bem mais forte e bem mais audível! 
PS: Que roncos neste momento - já são vários!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Mai 2020 às 02:01)

Boa noite. Já se ouviu aqui também


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mai 2020 às 02:01)

Belos clarões!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 02:02)

Começa a chover de forma fraca neste momento. E mais um belo ronco neste momento!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Mai 2020 às 02:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Belos clarões!


Malta, máquinas prontas


----------



## Crissie (14 Mai 2020 às 02:03)

Acabei de ouvir um bem audível
E esta a chuviscar.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mai 2020 às 02:07)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Malta, máquinas prontas


Não me parece. Célula fraquinha.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Mai 2020 às 02:07)

Crissie disse:


> Acabei de ouvir um bem audível
> E esta a chuviscar.


Tudo muito calmo


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Mai 2020 às 02:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Belos clarões!
> 
> Não me parece. Célula fraquinha.


Concordo. Estou a janela e nada


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Mai 2020 às 02:14)

Estou a ver alguns relâmpagos para Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mai 2020 às 02:29)

Algumas descargas no mar, a Oeste da Caparica/Fonte da Telha. 
Bem visíveis na beachcam da Fonte da Telha.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Mai 2020 às 02:37)

Deve ser das duas células ao largo. Estou a tentar perceber o rumo delas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 02:41)

É impressionante que, depois daquele "movimento" todo há 30 minutos, daqueles 5 trovões que ouvi e dos 0,3 mm que caíram naquele espaço de tempo... nada! É impressionante como, de repente, ficou tudo calmíssimo. 

Entretanto parece que vem aí outra célula. Novo trovão neste preciso momento, e bem audível!


----------



## remember (14 Mai 2020 às 02:47)

Bem que carga

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 02:48)

Chuva forte, muita água na rua, na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Não havia eco há 15 minutos atrás que fizesse prever isto. Formou-se agora sobre o rio.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Mai 2020 às 02:52)

Vamos ver se nos toca algo


----------



## remember (14 Mai 2020 às 02:55)

Num espaço de minutos...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 02:57)

De repente acabaram-se as trovoadas... Foi rápido!  
Entretanto começa a chuviscar por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 03:07)

Centro da depressão a OSO do litoral de Cascais:












Tem prosseguido o movimento para SE/ESE:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 03:08)

Vocês nem imaginam a chuvada que tem caído por aqui... Impressionante!


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 03:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vocês nem imaginam a chuvada que tem caído por aqui... Impressionante!



Corroios ou Aroeira? Vem lá mais.

Aqui para a Póvoa de Santa Iria as células estão a "beber" do estuário do Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 04:02)

Ontem, na análise das 18h, a frente quase estacionava sobre o estuário do Tejo.
No time-lapse as 15:40 e as 18:20 utc, percebe-se o movimento muito lento de afastamento para Nordeste/ENE, e fluxo de Sul/SSE, enquanto o ar frio pós-frontal continua a trazer nebulosidade convectiva de SO/OSO, embora sem precipitação local.
Curiosidade: dezenas de andorinhas evoluíam continuamente na sua caça aos mosquitos (e não eram poucos...). De vez em quando as imagens apanhavam algumas.


Também de ontem, a imagem do satélite Suomi, cerca das 13:53 utc:


----------



## srr (14 Mai 2020 às 08:29)

Abrantes,

Rendeu 14mm, sempre de forma aguaceiros fracos mas persistentes, como foi dito a frente estacionou sobre o vale do tejo.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Mai 2020 às 09:30)

bom dia, 13ºC por aqui. Ceu muito nublado..sera q chega ca alguma coisa hoje?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 10:06)

Durante a noite, acumulei 3,3 mm devido a aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada. Veremos se esta tarde teremos alguma instabilidade novamente. O acumulado mensal segue nos 49,3 mm.  
A noite também foi fria, com uma mínima de 10,2ºC na Charneca e de 10,7ºC em Corroios. Uma mínima de inícios de março, e não de maio!


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 10:56)

Bom dia

A manhã segue amena, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de Sul. O acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm *graças a uns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada. 
Destaque para mínima do dia *10,5ºC*, provavelmente será a mais baixa durante os próximos tempos. 
Neste momento temos células a surgirem de E-SE, por norma é a condição ideal para haver trovoadas nesta região, veremos se a tarde nos traz alguma surpresa 

T. Atual: *15,0ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: S / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 11:04)

rozzo disse:


> Confirmo relâmpagos para SE daqui do Montijo, ali na zona de Setúbal.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Ela aqui tão perto e nem dei conta, o sono falou mais alto


----------



## jamestorm (14 Mai 2020 às 11:08)

Março aqui pode ter mínimas bem frias ehehe, em ano de inversões...ui  Mas sim, está frio pra Maio à noite..



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Durante a noite, acumulei 3,3 mm devido a aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada. Veremos se esta tarde teremos alguma instabilidade novamente. O acumulado mensal segue nos 49,3 mm.
> A noite também foi fria, com uma mínima de 10,2ºC na Charneca e de 10,7ºC em Corroios. Uma mínima de inícios de março, e não de maio!


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 11:12)

Chove fraco


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mai 2020 às 11:26)

Bom dia! 

Madrugada não muito chuvosa, passaram células intensas à volta mas aqui nada de significativo! Talvez um ou outro aguaceiro mais fraco..
Aproximam-se células de E, está escuro para S/SE/E e vento fraco de E.
A ver o que chega cá!

*15ºC *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 11:29)

Mais uma carga das grandes! Hoje é o dia das cargas e dos aguaceiros. 
O acumulado diário segue nos 4,6 mm mensais, e o mensal nos 50,6 mm. 

Curiosamente, o acumulado do ano hidrológico 2019-2020 já ultrapassou claramente o do ano hidrológico 2018-2019, o que é impressionante, sobretudo depois do facto de, durante dois meses, não ter chovido praticamente nada (fevereiro e março):
- Ano hidrológico passado (outubro a setembro): 495,2 mm
- Ano hidrológico presente (de outubro até agora): 502,3 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2020 às 11:52)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou com céu nublado, e há cerca de meia hora caiu mais uma valente chuvada.

Edit:12:10- Várias células agora, com eco amarelo, en torno da Serra D'Aire, bem como na zona envolvente ao vale do Tejo.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 12:13)

a escurecer a leste e SE


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 12:23)

Evolução interessante das células nesta última hora. Se não se dissiparem até cá, poderá haver mais uma bela rega na região.
Por agora sigo com boas abertas de sol e *1,2 mm *acumulados. O vento rodou para leste e aumentou de intensidade. 

T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: E / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 12:42)

Céu bem negro para Norte e para Este. Por aqui hoje ainda não vi chover.

*EDIT:* mais cedo eu falasse, mais cedo começava a chover  E chove bem!


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mai 2020 às 12:46)

Passado pouco tempo desde o meu ultimo post, caiu um aguaceiro forte que depois passou e até veio sol.
Continua muito ameaçador o céu pra norte e leste! Vem lá mais...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2020 às 12:48)

Boas

Interessante o Radar!!
No guincho apareceu uma célula literalmente do nada.

---
Entretanto na zona oeste, está valente!


----------



## Geopower (14 Mai 2020 às 12:51)

Em Lisboa manhã de céu muito nublado com abertas. Apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## srr (14 Mai 2020 às 12:54)

Facto curioso:

Reparem na imagem de radar, tem um circulo perfeito de actividade na zona centro.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2020 às 13:03)

A carregar na faixa costeira...


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Mai 2020 às 13:08)

É com cada carga de água aqui na Ericeira ... Céu cor de chumbo e mar grande. Há pouco pareceu-me estar vento off shore porque as ondas tinham grandes cabeleiras. De manhã o céu chegou a estar limpo e as águas azuis, claras e cristalinas.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 13:09)

Chuva moderada puxada a vento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 13:19)

É sensação minha ou o centro da cut-off está neste momento no Baixo Alentejo? Digo isto pois parece que as células estão a rodar à volta desse centro, que se movimenta para nordeste.  






Se assim for, então poderemos ter mais um dia bem bom ao nível da chuva, antes da vinda do "bom tempo". Por aqui o acumulado diário segue nos 5,8 mm, e deverá aumentar bastante mais nesta tarde, a meu ver.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 13:28)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É sensação minha ou o centro da cut-off está neste momento no Baixo Alentejo? Digo isto pois parece que as células estão a rodar à volta desse centro, que se movimenta para nordeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece-me estar um bocadinho a SW de Sines, tendo em conta as imagens anteriores no radar.

Continua a chover, ora fraco ora moderado


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mai 2020 às 13:35)

Aguaceiro fraco por aqui!
Houve um muito intenso a passar a NO, mais no centro da Amadora/Cacém, por aí. 
Começa a ficar interessante o céu para E!! Parece que a tarde reserva festa eheh


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2020 às 13:42)

Elecass a reino do vento, com trovoada!!!
Milagre. 
Bons roncos por cima da serra.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 13:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É sensação minha ou o centro da cut-off está neste momento no Baixo Alentejo? Digo isto pois parece que as células estão a rodar à volta desse centro, que se movimenta para nordeste.





RStorm disse:


> Parece-me estar um bocadinho a SW de Sines, tendo em conta as imagens anteriores no radar.



Boa tarde, sim, o centro está a SW do do Cabo de S.Vicente.

Circulação aqui para a RLC de SE/ESE e rodando para Oeste. Vento à superfície pode até soprar de ENE ou NE puxado pelas células:






Hoje os aguaceiros é uma lotaria...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2020 às 13:49)

Muitos roncos vindos da zona da peninha.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 13:56)

começa a chover moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2020 às 13:59)

A célula que originou alguma trovoada.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 13:59)

Parou de chover e o céu começou a clarear. O acumulado deu um belo pulo para os *3 mm*. Temperatura caiu cerca de 2/3 graus na passagem da célula, começando neste momento a subir...
No horizonte vê-se o 2º round a caminho  

T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 87% 
Vento:  E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 14:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muitos roncos vindos da zona da peninha.



Deve ter caído uma chuvada forte por lá:






Mapas da precipitação de ontem:





O índice de água no solo. Estará ainda assim tão por baixo no Ribatejo? O que é certo é que aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria só tenho solo húmido até 20-30 cm de profundidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2020 às 14:12)

Começou agora mesmo a cair uns pingos bem grossos, o céu está bem negro, na zona do vale do Tejo.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 14:14)

O sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens.
Olhando para leste vejo novamente uma formação interessante. Parece ter a estrutura semelhante a uma shelf-cloud, mas um pouco mal formada. Cada vez mais tenho que me mentalizar de que tenho de arranjar uma máquina para começar a partilhar estes registos


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 14:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muitos roncos vindos da zona da peninha.



Descarga registada pelo IPMA (os detectores do Instituto estão um pouco surdos, parece-me, ontem quase nada registaram pela região de Lisboa/Setúbal)


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2020 às 14:33)

@StormRic a célula até me fez interromper o almoço. 

Céu estava medonho mesmo.


upload photos online free


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 14:34)

RStorm disse:


> O sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens.
> Olhando para leste vejo novamente uma formação interessante. Parece ter a estrutura semelhante a uma shelf-cloud, mas um pouco mal formada. Cada vez mais tenho que me mentalizar de que tenho de arranjar uma máquina para começar a partilhar estes registos



Vigiem as bases das células, especialmente sobre o estuário do Tejo e junto à costa.
Os topos do ecos da célula da Peninha (Serra de Sintra) chegaram aos 10 Km.

Vista há minutos para ENE/Leste, direcção Póvoa/Coruche


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Mai 2020 às 14:41)

Boa tarde o dia de ontem foi marcado por períodos de chuva moderada pontualmente forte, hoje têm caído uns belos aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## Tyna (14 Mai 2020 às 14:47)

chuva e trovoada


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 14:50)

Duas linhas de células bem activas em desenvolvimento.
Atenção particular à que vem do Ribatejo para o vale do Tejo:





ENE, da Póvoa


----------



## Caneira (14 Mai 2020 às 14:52)

Chuva forte na zona de Carcavelos/Parede


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 14:58)

Céu bem negro para nordeste, já ouvi um trovão proveniente dessa célula.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 15:03)

Os trovões sucedem-se, cenário neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 15:04)

Trovões sucessivos.
Shelf cloud (?) a passsar a Norte, sobre Alverca.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 15:07)

Chuva forte agora, ainda muito escuro para Leste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2020 às 15:13)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, desde a hora de almoço.
Ouvi agora o 1º ronco de um trovão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 15:15)




----------



## Tyna (14 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

mais uns aguaceiros fortes, e uns roncos


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 15:17)

Linha de células a passar o vale do Tejo:


----------



## jamestorm (14 Mai 2020 às 15:18)

Trovoada gigante a passar aqui de raspão..deve estar a dirigir para a Serra de Aire.
Edit: Chuva torrencial


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 15:21)

A célula dissipou-se bastante e apenas chuvisca. Muito interessante para norte.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 15:24)

aqui é a rotunda...


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Mai 2020 às 15:26)

Enorme trovoada  e não para de chover 

Este ano não há desculpa para incêndios, certo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2020 às 15:33)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes, a cairam há cerca de 20 minutos, mas que bela rega.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 15:35)

StormRic disse:


> Deve ter caído uma chuvada forte por lá:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a de Coruche está a acumular mal, 0.2 ontem é 100% errado,tive 14.4 ontem, talvez por isso apareça esse índice do solo  naquela zona do ribatejo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 15:37)

Trovão forte neste momento, logo depois de já ter desistido e ter saído do telhado 

*EDIT: *outro trovão.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 15:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Trovão forte neste momento, logo depois de já ter desistido e ter saído do telhado
> 
> *EDIT: *outro trovão.



Esse telhado é um ponto de observação muito bom, 360º certo?

Ainda chove moderado a fraco aqui na Póvoa. Foi o aguaceiro mais forte deste ano até agora. Havia algumas pedritas de granizo, insignificante nesse aspecto.
O pior terá passado em Alverca, pode ter havido inundações por lá.






O movimento é de Leste para OSO. O centro da depressão está, efectivamente, sobre Sines ou lá perto no oceano.






Foi quase impossível tirar fotos da janela durante a passagem da célula, fica esta para ONO, no início da chuva:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2020 às 15:49)

Existe já registo de pelo menos 1 ocorrencia, por inundação de superfícies na cidade de Torres Novas.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 15:50)

Mafra vai receber a reunião intensificação das células:


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 15:52)

StormRic disse:


> O pior terá passado em Alverca, pode ter havido inundações por lá.



estas 2 estações com valores na ultima hora superiores a 10mm

https://weathermap.netatmo.com//?zo...70:ee:50:32:b9:a0&maplayer=Map&lang=undefined
https://weathermap.netatmo.com//?zo...70:ee:50:12:60:6a&maplayer=Map&lang=undefined


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 15:52)

Trovões bem audíveis e bem fortes há pouco. Algo me diz que teremos uma tarde interessante...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 15:53)

Célula praticamente estacionária por Sesimbra à cerca de 15 minutos , com direito a dois trovões "à moda antiga"


----------



## Microburst (14 Mai 2020 às 15:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Célula praticamente estacionária por Sesimbra à cerca de 15 minutos , com direito a dois trovões "à moda antiga"



É dessa então que se ouvem os trovões agora aqui de Almada. Muito escuro para essa zona, são visíveis cortinas de chuva densas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 16:00)

Outro trovão bem audível. Veremos se chega alguma chuva aqui...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 16:02)

StormRic disse:


> Esse telhado é um ponto de observação muito bom, 360º certo?



Em condições ideais sim, mas com o telhado molhado não arrisco meter-me em pé  Nesses casos fico apenas com vista de 180º, praticamente Oeste - Norte - Este (277º a 97º).

Depois do meu último post houve apenas mais 1 trovão e a festa acabou. Já não chove.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mai 2020 às 16:04)

Por aqui tem passado tudo ao lado até agora!! 
Consegui ouvir alguns trovões ao longe das células que passaram a SO em Oeiras/Cascais e há bocado a N na zona de Loures/Mafra


----------



## Tyna (14 Mai 2020 às 16:05)

boa boa  gostava tanto de ver isso 



StormRic disse:


> Mafra vai receber a reunião intensificação das células:


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 16:09)

Está a aumentar e mover-se para Oeste/ONO, sobre o Meco e Lagoa de Albufeira, vai "perder-se" ao largo.







Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Célula praticamente estacionária por Sesimbra à cerca de 15 minutos , com direito a dois trovões "à moda antiga"



Há dez minutos as descargas já eram sobre o oceano:


----------



## almeida96 (14 Mai 2020 às 16:12)

Bastante chuva agora! *9mm *e vai acumulando.

Ouvi também um trovão.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 16:13)

Tyna disse:


> boa boa  gostava tanto de ver isso



Tem de estar aí em cima já!





E a célula de Sesimbra/Meco é resiliente, há ali um "ponto quente".



almeida96 disse:


> Bastante chuva agora! *9mm *e vai acumulando.
> 
> Ouvi também um trovão.



Está na mesma linha de Mafra.


----------



## manganao (14 Mai 2020 às 16:15)

Trovoada


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 16:18)

manganao disse:


> Trovoada



Arco de células um pouco a sul, dirige-se para Peniche:






Quanto à célula de Sesimbra... bem, não sai mesmo dali apesar de ir expandido para Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 16:26)

pelo sul do Ribatejo por enquanto está a bater uma desilusão daquelas...., senão fosse pelos vossos relatos e fotos nesse lado tinha sido um dia como qualquer outra com uns "palhaços" por ai


----------



## Caneira (14 Mai 2020 às 16:27)

Parecia que já tinha passado, mas voltou em força! Chuva muito forte mesmo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 16:30)

StormRic disse:


> Arco de células um pouco a sul, dirige-se para Peniche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 16:30)

Célula de Carcavelos vista da webcam da Fonte da Telha:






E a célula de Sesimbra sobre o oceano, vista da Caparica:


----------



## lm1960 (14 Mai 2020 às 16:38)

Boas,
Não tenho registos mas nas últimas 6 horas devem ter caído uns 20/30 ml no Bombarral e Cadaval.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 16:42)

Microburst disse:


> É dessa então que se ouvem os trovões agora aqui de Almada. Muito escuro para essa zona, são visíveis cortinas de chuva densas.


 
Diria que aqui na zona do meu trabalho , e sem meio de o provar dado que a estação que tinha como referência aqui deixou de debitar dados online há já algum tempo, terão caído cerca de 8 a 10 mm  em cerca de 15 minutos


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Mai 2020 às 16:42)

Monumental carga de água por aqui impressionante!!!!


----------



## jamestorm (14 Mai 2020 às 16:47)

14.94 mm na estação Netatmo aqui ao pé de mim...ate pensei q fosse mais, temos tido umas cargas valentes.
Ouviu-se trovão ainda ha pouco.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mai 2020 às 16:49)

Bem, hoje a minha terra parece uma rotunda! Passam todas à volta literalmente...  Nem pinga, tirando os aguaceiros de manhã!
Apenas o vento sopra mais intenso com a passagem das células mais fortes a circundar e céu completamente tapado


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 16:52)

Por aqui já não chove há um bocado e olhando para leste nota-se que está tudo a dissipar-se. O acumulado segue nos *3,6 mm*. 
Impressionante a escuridão da trovoada que anda na margem norte. A célula de Sesimbra estava bastante fotogénica há 1 hora atrás, com uns belos mammatus na sua bigorna  Pode que ser que o nosso amigo @windchill a tenha capturado  

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## fhff (14 Mai 2020 às 16:52)

Pelo litoral sintrense Chove bem e continuo. Os solos ontem,  na zona do Sobral de Monte Agraço, já mostravam saturação....


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2020 às 16:53)

Fez agora mesmo um trovão no Montijo! O céu está a escurecer rapidamente. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (14 Mai 2020 às 16:55)

Aqui na zona de Corroios / Charneca da Caparica, há várias horas que não chove (desde o 12h se bem me parece), apesar de no radar por vezes cobrir esta zona com um manto azul claro, como se houvesse precipitação fraca, o que não é o caso.

Caro vizinho "Charneca" Mundial, confirmas?


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mai 2020 às 16:56)

Tufao André disse:


> Bem, hoje a minha terra parece uma rotunda! Passam todas à volta literalmente...  Nem pinga, tirando os aguaceiros de manhã!
> Apenas o vento sopra mais intenso com a passagem das células mais fortes a circundar e céu completamente tapado


Verdade. 
Por Carnaxide igual. Via, há pouco, a shelf cloud da célula de Carcavelos mas rapidamente deixei de a ver.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 17:00)

Formou-se uma célula a sul, direcção de Palmela.

EDIT: Trovão  Pareceu-me vir da tal célula


----------



## anti-trovoadas (14 Mai 2020 às 17:07)

Chuva forte e trovoada na Moita.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 17:10)

Impressionante o desenvolvimento rápido da célula, já tem ecos amarelos/laranjas  
O céu escureceu bastante e os trovões aumentaram de frequência.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 17:20)

Bela bomba 

Segundo o radar, na parte sul da cidade deve estar a chover bem. Aqui na zona norte apenas chuvisca.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 17:26)

Belíssimas vistas neste momento para Este  Amanhã partilho os registos  Mas vem lá festa outra vez  Por Sesimbra entretanto não para de chover à já quase 1 hora de forma moderada   Esta estação no Zambujal (Sesimbra) já vai nos 24.3mm  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISESIMBR8


----------



## N_Fig (14 Mai 2020 às 17:34)

Pela Figueira terá chovido de madrugada, mas desde que acordei ainda não vi cair nada, mas o céu dá ideia que virá a acontecer


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 17:42)

Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões dispersos. O radar mostra ecos verdes claros nesta zona, mas apenas caiem uns borrifos.


----------



## Tyna (14 Mai 2020 às 17:46)

StormRic disse:


> Tem de estar aí em cima já!
> 
> E a célula de Sesimbra/Meco é resiliente, há ali um "ponto quente".
> 
> Está na mesma linha de Mafra.


só se foi mais Mafra  mesmo ou Torres vedras, aqui nem por isso


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mai 2020 às 17:49)

Agora sim, já gosto do que vejo! Começou a chover moderado de repente e escuridão para leste.
Parece que a célula do Montijo atravessou o Tejo pra esta margem


----------



## Sanxito (14 Mai 2020 às 17:51)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Aqui na zona de Corroios / Charneca da Caparica, há várias horas que não chove (desde o 12h se bem me parece), apesar de no radar por vezes cobrir esta zona com um manto azul claro, como se houvesse precipitação fraca, o que não é o caso.
> 
> Caro vizinho "Charneca" Mundial, confirmas?


Boa tarde. 
Confirma-se que não tem chovido nesta tarde. Tudo o que se aproxima dissipa-se e volta a formar-se noutro local, tem sido assim a tarde. 
A vista Sudeste é esta agora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (14 Mai 2020 às 17:51)

Chuva fraca a moderada em Lisboa. Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 18:01)

Intensa trovoada por Azeitão  A electricidade já era! Mas a estação do vizinho @vortex já soma 18.2mm


----------



## pe5cinco5 (14 Mai 2020 às 18:11)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Confirma-se que não tem chovido nesta tarde. Tudo o que se aproxima dissipa-se e volta a formar-se noutro local, tem sido assim a tarde.
> A vista Sudeste é esta agora.
> 
> ...



Finalmente começou a chuviscar agora, veremos por quanto tempo.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

Boa tarde malta.Aqui por Cacilhas ,chove fraco há 20 minutos. Deixou de se ouvir trovoada


----------



## dASk (14 Mai 2020 às 18:22)

Bem se eu pensava que esta que passou foi forte a que vem de Este agora tem um aspecto medonho. Mas que dia impressionante filas de células a entrar de Leste na península de Setúbal com uma força admirável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2020 às 18:24)

Mais outra chuvada, que acabou de passar, durou cerca de meia hora de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## dASk (14 Mai 2020 às 18:24)

Outra curiosidade vejo nuvens baixas no sentido No/Se, E/O, e Se/No que agitação que para aqui vai...


----------



## dASk (14 Mai 2020 às 18:38)

Setúbal vai levar forte e feio. Ecos roxos por perto.


----------



## meko60 (14 Mai 2020 às 18:38)

Boa tarde.
A animação passou ao lado,aqui caíram umas pingas mas nada de jeito.O acumulado está nos 1,8mm.


----------



## dr.gigabyte (14 Mai 2020 às 18:42)

Em Setúbal chuva forte granizo é trovoada vento. Refeição completa.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 18:43)

Chuva fraca a moderada e fez agora uma clarão  que iluminou a casa toda  Muito negro a E-NE.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 18:52)

Chove bem com rajadas de vento! Eco vermelho mesmo à porta


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2020 às 18:54)

Chove bem no Montijo mas os ecos vermelhos garantidamente não estão aqui!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2020 às 19:00)

fhff disse:


> Pelo litoral sintrense Chove bem e continuo. Os solos ontem,  na zona do Sobral de Monte Agraço, já mostravam saturação....



Boas, 

Os meus familiares de Mafra relataram uma vez mais trovoada violenta e chuva torrencial. Tem sido um fartote estes últimos dois meses na zona oeste. 
Não me admira tal situação de saturação, depois de Abril bem acima da média, agora em 15 dias a média está mais que feita em vários sítios.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 19:01)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove bem no Montijo mas os ecos vermelhos garantidamente não estão aqui!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Diminuiu a refletividade para eco laranja, estando neste momento sob a zona da Atalaia


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 19:03)

Aí está ele, chuva torrencial com algumas pedrinhas de granizo


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 19:08)

Em pouco mais de 20 minutos, o acumulado saltou dos *3,6 mm *para *10,2 mm *e continua a chover com grande intensidade


----------



## meko60 (14 Mai 2020 às 19:11)

Deve estar a cair bem aí pelo Montijo RStorm, pelo que eu vejo daqui......


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mai 2020 às 19:13)

Agora a NE:





Só fogo de vista.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 19:15)

Para a posteridade 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gato Preto (14 Mai 2020 às 19:15)

Para os lados de Lisboa:





Para os lados da Serra da Arrábida:


----------



## dvieira (14 Mai 2020 às 19:16)

Chove torrencialmente á 10 minutos mas sem trovoada.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 19:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Para a posteridade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aquele pontinho amarelo sob o Montijo, deve ter sido o tal clarão que vi. Pelo que dá a entender, a descarga nem foi muito longe da minha casa 

Por agora, tudo mais calmo, chove fraco.


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2020 às 19:35)

Chegado a casa na zona Oeste do Montijo, chove moderado a forte, com muitos lençóis de água. Curiosamente na parte Leste da cidade pouco chovia há 10min atrás.
Mas impressionantes eram as condições há uns 20min na zona entre o Pinhal Novo e o Montijo. Um autêntico dilúvio que não permitia ver mais que umas dezenas de metros, estradas tipo rios, e terrenos em modo cascata. 

Certamente haverá alguns problemas em alguns concelhos da margem sul com este final de tarde encharcado. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (14 Mai 2020 às 19:40)

Chove moderado em Lisboa. Vento moderado de NE com rajadas. Ouvem-se trovões ao longe.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 19:45)

Chuva moderada e com pingas bem grossas já há cerca de 45 minutos por Loures.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mai 2020 às 19:47)

Boa tarde

Que dilúvio!

Eco amarelo-alaranjado sob esta zona


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 19:50)

Gato Preto disse:


> Para os lados de Lisboa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chove copiosamente pela Arrábida, é agua por todo o lado,  visibilidade extremamente reduzida


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mai 2020 às 19:55)

O mês deve ficar feito em termos de acumulado durante esta semana.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 20:01)

*19,5mm* na estação do IPMA de Setúbal das 18h às 19h


----------



## jamestorm (14 Mai 2020 às 20:05)

A chover bem novamente agora acumulado nos 17 mm.
Realmente tem sido um fartote aqui pela Região Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 20:09)

querem ver que é agora no fim é que vou ter algo


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mai 2020 às 20:13)

Setúbal:


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 20:22)

será desta?


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2020 às 20:22)

david 6 disse:


> querem ver que é agora no fim é que vou ter algo




Esta é especial para a Fajarda


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2020 às 20:27)

StormRic disse:


> Esta é especial para a Fajarda



deus queira que tenhas razão 

por enquanto já começou a chover moderado


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2020 às 20:37)

Grande rega mesmo aqui na zona, não admira os rios que se tornaram várias estradas.

Alguns valores (com a devida cautela) da rede Wunderground aqui mais próximos do Montijo:
_Atalaia: 32mm
Pinhal Novo: 26mm
Moita (Penteado): 26mm
Moita (centro): 22mm_

Também grandes acumulados na zona de Setúbal:
_Setúbal (centro): 31mm
Gâmbia: 35mm
Quinta do Anjo: 31mm
Marateca: 25mm_


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 20:48)

Eu, durante a tarde, não pude comentar aqui por razões pessoais, mas esta tarde ouvi vários trovões longínquos e desde há hora e meia que começou a chover. 
O acumulado diário neste momento segue nos 14 mm, e o acumulado mensal nos 60 mm. E continua a chover bem!


----------



## dASk (14 Mai 2020 às 21:11)

Rozzo onde conseguiste os valores Moita (centro)? De facto impressionante é não parou de chover ainda..


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (14 Mai 2020 às 21:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *19,5mm* na estação do IPMA de Setúbal das 18h às 19h


Boa noite. Reporto de Setúbal e confirmo o "dilúvio" entre as 18h00 e as 19h00, particularmente próximo às 19h00. Há muito que não assistia aqui na cidade a uma situação pontual tão violenta. Neste momento, céu a limpar e tudo calmo.


----------



## Pisfip (14 Mai 2020 às 21:43)

Boa noite, 
Registos de esta tarde durante uma caminhada pela senhora do monte em Leiria.
Bom seguimento a todos 











Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2020 às 22:05)

Após uma breve pausa, recomeça a chover fraco e deverá se manter durante algum tempo. O acumulado segue nos *12,6 mm*. 
Foi um rico e agitado final de tarde  Curioso que, passado um mês, voltei a ter uma tarde de chuva e trovoada  exactamente no dia 14.  Coincidência?  

Amanhã a instabilidade deverá ser mais fraca, mas ainda assim cá espero um aguaceiro ou outro 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *10,5ºC *
Máxima: *17,0ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *12,6 mm *

T. Atual: *14,1ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: NE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Caneira (14 Mai 2020 às 22:07)

Aqui na zona de Carcavelos/Parede não pára de chover há muito tempo, impressionante!


----------



## windchill (14 Mai 2020 às 22:32)

Boa noite amigos.
Este foi um dia bastante interessante a nível meteorológico, sem dúvida, com a margem sul/península de Setúbal a ser brindada com trovoada de madrugada e ao fim da tarde. Pena que os raios nocturnos não fossem os mais fotogénicos... ainda assim deu para apanhar uns 2 ou 3 meio raquíticos, mas estão lá.
Aqui está um desses meninos... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2j26UPu]
	

2020.05.14 - 000251 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2020 às 22:54)

dASk disse:


> Rozzo onde conseguiste os valores Moita (centro)? De facto impressionante é não parou de chover ainda..


Uma das estações no Wunderground. Coloquei centro para referência, parece ligeiramente a Oeste. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2020 às 22:55)

RStorm disse:


> Após uma breve pausa, recomeça a chover fraco e deverá se manter durante algum tempo. O acumulado segue nos *12,6 mm*.
> Foi um rico e agitado final de tarde  Curioso que, passado um mês, voltei a ter uma tarde de chuva e trovoada  exactamente no dia 14.  Coincidência?
> 
> Amanhã a instabilidade deverá ser mais fraca, mas ainda assim cá espero um aguaceiro ou outro
> ...



Tens alguns obstáculos ou algum quadrante meio tapado? Dá-me ideia que os teus valores são sempre um pouco baixos por comparação com estações à volta, incluindo a oficial da BA6 no Samouco... 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 22:58)

Partilho 3 fotografias tiradas por um amigo meu (Paulo Henriques) em Belém quando faltavam sensivelmente 15 minutos para as 17h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 23:04)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia bastante animado pela península de Setúbal , como há muito não se via por cá Infelizmente a minha estação "estranhou" tamanha animação, e deixou de debitar dados durante umas boas horas, mas olhando as estações em redor o acumulado deve rondar os 20/25mm  Ficam alguns registos que consegui fazer durante a tarde 




Atomspheric instability May  2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atomspheric instability May 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atomspheric instability May 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atomspheric instability May 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atomspheric instability May 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mai 2020 às 23:05)

Que final de tarde tremendo por aqui também!! Não como a margem sul em termos de trovoadas, mas sim em precipitação!  
A escuridão pra leste era medonha e desde as 17h30 até perto das 22h foi sempre a chover moderado a forte de forma persistente! 
Após uma pausa, voltou a chover fraco. 

13°C e vento fraco


----------



## Sanxito (14 Mai 2020 às 23:13)

Boa noite.
Por aqui quando penso que vai terminar volta a cair mais uma pinga, após 4 horas seguidas a chover, registo 13.8 mm. Sem grandes intensidades, o rate máximo foi de 26.4 mm/hr pelas 21:55. 
Com um acumulado mensal de 54.4 mm, ultrapassei a minha média mensal que é de 34.7 mm (2009/2020). As normais que utilizo para referência são as de Lisboa, valores que foram ou estão a ser ultrapassados. 
55.6 mm - 71/2000
53.6 mm - 81/2010


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mai 2020 às 23:25)

Quando parecia que tudo ia terminar, a chuva intensifica agora para moderada! 
Incrível a meteorologia em dias de instabilidade...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mai 2020 às 23:31)

Deixo agora aqui algumas fotografias que tirei ao início da tarde, altura em que eram audíveis alguns trovões ao longe de uma célula que estava a Este/Nordeste.

Célula a SSW.




IMG_1485-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Célula a Norte.




IMG_1510-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

As seguintes fotos são da tal célula que referi no início a Este/Nordeste.




IMG_1498-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1504-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1519-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1528-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1531-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1537-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Amanhã coloco as restantes


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2020 às 23:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Partilho 3 fotografias tiradas por um amigo meu (Paulo Henriques) em Belém quando faltavam sensivelmente 15 minutos para as 17h.


Foto dessa mesma primeira célula, por volta das 16:30,tirada de Algés.






Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Mai 2020 às 23:39)

Boa noite,

Choveu bem hoje por Massama, ao fim do dia então... Que pingas grossas... 

Voltou a chover há momentos, 8.4 mm acumulados até agora por Santa Iria de Azoia. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 23:42)

Que tarde, esta! Choveu de forma quase contínua entre as 18:30 e as 23:30, acumulando neste período de tempo 13,5 mm. O acumulado diário segue, portanto, nos 18,8 mm, e não deve chover mais até à meia-noite.  

PS: E quando parecia que ia terminar tudo, volta a chover com alguma intensidade! Fantástico, hoje é só água por todos os lados!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2020 às 23:57)

Dia fechou com mais 12 mm. 

Fotos de uma célula que passou perto pelas 14e40













down home cooking near me


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 00:20)

Boa noite,

Bela tarde no Barreiro, com direito a uns bons petardos aí pelas 17h, mas a cereja no topo do bolo foi a chuva diluviana por volta das 19h. O barulho era ensurdecedor, as ruas viraram autênticos rios e foi assim durante 30-45 minutos. Incrível!

Acumulado 20.32 mm

Extremos: 17.1ºC / 13.1ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 00:37)

Boa noite,
O dia que por fim terminou acabou com um acumulado de 19,1 mm. Choveu quase até à meia-noite. Por coincidência, logo após a meia-noite, parou a chuva, e não tarda muito deverá ficar céu pouco nublado. O tempo está bastante calmo em comparação com o que acontecia há uma hora, com muito pouco vento. 

O dia também foi frio, com temperaturas dignas de inícios de março.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,2°C
Mín: 10,2°C
Prec: 19,1 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,3°C
Mín: 10,4°C

Agora estão 13,9°C e céu nublado. Amanhã a temperatura deverá subir bem, atingindo uma máxima prevista de 22°C.


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2020 às 00:56)

Mais um dia generoso por aqui, grande mês de Maio este. Acumulado diário de 13.7mm e mensal de 67mm. Isto ainda não vai ficar por aqui. 

Mais alguns registos fotográficos, 


Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (15 Mai 2020 às 01:37)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Choveu bem hoje por Massama, ao fim do dia então... Que pingas grossas...
> 
> ...



Realmente, choveu bem por aqui: a estação do Belas Clube de Campo acumulou 28,7 mm no dia de ontem!


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2020 às 02:42)

Imagens da tarde, vistas da Póvoa de Santa Iria sem o ponto de observação mais favorável mas com uma visão de conjunto interessante do "ataque a Setúbal".

Vista do fluxo de Nordeste:

Vista para SSE, no enfiamento da linha de células até Palmela/Setúbal, a _shelf cloud_ da célula que passou mais próxima da Póvoa:

171505 Leste





172110 SE





172128 SE





172243 SE





172355 Leste





Nas imagens seguintes, Palmela está logo à direita do poste de média tensão.
172429 SSE





172441 SSE





172526 SSE





172821 SSE





172925 SSE





173751 SSE





175620 SE


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2020 às 03:02)

3.2mm de deu o dia..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 09:14)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui o dia amanheceu com céu limpo e 15,0ºC, contrastando com os últimos dias, frios e chuvosos.  
O acumulado total do mês segue nos 65 mm, que corresponde também a 158% do valor normal para o mês. De destacar o dia de ontem, com um acumulado de 19,1 mm, fruto da instabilidade ao final da tarde e início da noite.  

Hoje por aqui não está previsto nada de especial, mas mais para o Sul o dia poderá ser interessante. Já há alguns acumulados significativos em pontos do Sotavento Algarvio, mas o dia, de acordo com as previsões, também será generoso para os do Baixo Alentejo. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## jamestorm (15 Mai 2020 às 10:59)

Finalmente sol hoje...e ja sabe bem.
18ºC.
Que belo Maio em termos de chuva tem sido este...não sei como andam os acumulados totais na zona, mas de certo são bons.
Tirando aquele dia de bastante calor logo de inicio, Maio está a superar as minhas ( de muitos outros) expectativas. Mesmo que não chova mais, foi muito bom!!


----------



## Pisfip (15 Mai 2020 às 11:05)

Bom dia
Bastante sol , temperatura já nos 20 graus.
A ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas.
Entretanto ainda um registo de ontem. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 11:24)

Bom dia 

O acumulado de ontem ainda subiu até aos *13,5 mm**, *mais um belo dia 
Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo, mas tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade desde o meio da manhã. O acumulado segue nos *0,3 mm*, graças a um aguaceiro fraco durante a madrugada. Veremos se durante a tarde nos calha mais alguma coisa 

T. Atual: *18,4ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 11:35)

rozzo disse:


> Tens alguns obstáculos ou algum quadrante meio tapado? Dá-me ideia que os teus valores são sempre um pouco baixos por comparação com estações à volta, incluindo a oficial da BA6 no Samouco...
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Sim ela está num quadrante meio tapado, a poucos metros de um prédio de 3 andares, mas no entanto é o melhor lugar possível que consigo arranjar. Ao principio quando a instalei reparei que ela não estava numa posição favorável para apanhar com chuvas de SW e em dias de vendaval então, quase não apanhava nada. Tive que arranjar um tubo de ferro e colocá-la o mais longe possivel. Desde então os acumulados em situações de chuva generalizada têm ficado quase sempre dentro dos valores previstos e em comparação com estações mais próximas e com o que aqui é relato, não foge muito à realidade. 
No entanto nestas situações como ontem, ela tem ficado sempre para trás em comparação com os arredores, mas penso que se tenha a ver com o facto de os aguaceiros serem bastante localizados.


----------



## almeida96 (15 Mai 2020 às 12:14)

O acumulado de ontem situou-se em *17,5 mm. *A temperatura ainda caiu a uns frescos 10,3 ºC.

O acumulado mensal é portanto de *81,7 mm*, já bem acima da média 71-00 para Sintra/Base Aérea (56,8 mm).


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2020 às 13:09)

A manhã por cá foi de céu parcialmente nublado, e o sol voltou a espreitar, e já deu para andar de t-shirt, desde as 10 da manhã.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 13:19)

Estão, neste momento, a formar-se células na região da Beira Baixa e na zona norte da Estremadura, que se dirigem para sudoeste. Deverão também afetar várias zonas do Litoral Centro, mas nas zonas mais ocidentais é pouco provável que ocorra alguma coisa devido à nortada.  






Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde! Para já estão 20,5ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mai 2020 às 13:25)

Boa tarde! 
Hoje o dia acordou bem diferente, com bastante sol, mais quente e sem chuva desde as 0h. A nebulosidade está a aumentar e vem de leste, a ver se a tarde traz os ultimos aguaceiros da semana... (é possível!)

Vento fraco a moderado de NE
*20ºC* 

Belo acumulado ontem nas redondezas! Não sei exactamente quando choveu aqui, mas Belas registou *28,7 mm *e Barcarena *14,3 mm (+0,3 mm da madrugada de hoje)*  Média mensal mais que feita!!


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2020 às 15:18)

tem 2 aguaceiros fracos aqui à volta
edit: melhor tem um em cada lado e eu no meio com nada, mesmo de raspão os 2


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2020 às 15:24)

Boas,
Esta manhã cá area da freguesia e dentro do Pnsc.
Como vão saber bem os próximos dias de sol. 












zach braff dating


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 15:33)

Muita convecção com algumas nuvens carregadas e negras. De vez em quando caiem uns pingos dispersos. 
Há bocadinho via-se cortinas de chuva a SW, penso que tenha sido daquela célula que se formou junto ao Cabo Espichel.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2020 às 15:37)

um dos aguaceiros fracos aqui encostado


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 15:38)

Boa tarde!
O tempo segue bastante abafado e nublado. Não tarda deverá formar-se alguma trovoada, principalmente, sobre o mar da palha e áreas circundantes.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2020 às 15:38)

david 6 disse:


> um dos aguaceiros fracos aqui encostado




começa a pingar neste momento


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 15:46)

Boa tarde,

Pelo Barreiro a nebulosidade tem vindo a aumentar e sensação térmica abafada.
O radar mostra aguaceiros nas redondezas.

Sigo com 21ºC


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 15:47)

Células a desenvolverem-se rapidamente nos arredores, a que está a norte de Alcochete já tem ecos amarelos. Cheira-me que vamos ter festa novamente


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 15:49)

RStorm disse:


> Células a desenvolverem-se rapidamente nos arredores, a que está a norte de Alcochete já tem ecos amarelos. Cheira-me que vamos ter festa novamente



Sim, está escuro a leste/nordeste daqui... vamos ver se nos calha alguma coisa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 15:52)

@Mammatus @RStorm Parece-me também que sim... Cheira-me a algo queimado, e a chuva.  
Por aqui está um tempo bastante abafado, com 20,5ºC e muita humidade. Também há que salientar os aguaceiros à volta da zona.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2020 às 16:06)

Boa tarde

Surgem como cogumelos:







A instabilidade tem-se propagado vinda de Nordeste.






Edição: crescimento explosivo de células aqui ao lado e por cima!


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 16:06)

Já chove


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2020 às 16:07)

hoje é que vai ser, a instabilidade do interior já atravessou o tejo e vem nesta direção


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 16:10)

david 6 disse:


> hoje é que vai ser, a instabilidade do interior já atravessou o tejo e vem nesta direção



Com efeito






Ecos laranjas e uns pequenos pontos vermelhos.

Ali um eco amarelo na barra do Tejo, entre a Caparica e Oeiras.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2020 às 16:15)

Que mudança tão radical, da manhã para a tarde, estava de t-shirt, por volta das 15:30, quando começei a ver o céu a ficar muito escuro, e via-se já a água em aproximação, vindo do lado, da PNSAC, e só tive tempo de ir vestir uma camisola, e desde aí os aguaceiros fracos, e por vezes moderados, ainda não parou.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2020 às 16:15)

Agora mesmo:

ENE (Ribatejo)





Norte zenital





ONO


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mai 2020 às 16:17)

Ambiente mesmo propício a trovoadas! Mais calor e humidade a dar boas formações convectivas 
De repente encobriu, está a ficar escuro sobretudo a N e NE! 
Intensificou-se o vento de N


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 16:20)

Céu a ficar negro por aqui também em diversas direcções. Hoje não dá para sessões fotográficas, @StormRic dás conta do recado?


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 16:26)

Já parou, a chuva foi tão fraca e dispersa que apenas molhou o chão. 
Céu a ficar cada vez mais escuro e nublado. 

T. Atual: *20,0ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: NE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 16:26)

Na beachcam da Fonte da Telha vêem-se bem as cortinas da célula de Oeiras:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mai 2020 às 16:31)

Já chove bem por Sesimbra


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 16:32)

Por aqui chove fraco, em gotas grossas. Avistam-se cortinas de chuva cada vez mais densas para NE.
Vamos ver o que dá...


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2020 às 16:32)

por aqui está assim, começa a cair uma chuvinha fraca agora


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mai 2020 às 16:39)

Começa a pingar e TROVOADA!!!  Bela bomba


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2020 às 16:39)

A nortada está a desfazer as células na região Oeste.
Eólicas aqui a trabalhar em força, viradas a Noroeste.
Uma batalha interessante, as células que resistem concentram nelas todo o potencial da região.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 16:39)

Ouvi um trovão, também!
Está a formar-se algo a leste de Carnaxide.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 16:41)

Que estrondo!  Não percebo de onde vem.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mai 2020 às 16:41)

Outro trovão potente!!!! Mesmo perto de mim, grande surpresa


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 16:43)

Também já ouvi um trovão distante no Montijo. Creio ter visto o clarão uns 20seg antes, da célula a leste daqui. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mai 2020 às 16:43)

Outro trovão potente!!!! Mesmo perto de mim, grande surpresa 

EDIT: Aumenta a cadencia!!


----------



## Aspvl (15 Mai 2020 às 16:44)

Trovão audível na Baixa de Lisboa também!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 16:44)

Mais um estrondo. Vem da célula a leste de Amadora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 16:44)

Ouvem-se trovões longínquos enquanto aqui o sol vai brilhando.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2020 às 16:46)

a norte


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 16:47)

Infelizmente o prédio da frente tapa a vista para a célula d e Lisboa, mas vejo o topo, e cresce brutalmente!
Da para notar o efeito pileus.






Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 16:48)

Ui! Está potente!
Trovoada algo frequente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 16:49)

Por aqui ainda não chove e às vezes espreita o sol, mas já ouvi uns quantos roncos (um inclusive estremeceu a casa toda, de tão forte que era...). Devem ser os mesmos que reporta o membro @Tufao André.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2020 às 16:52)

Aqui tenho nortada a soprar com força.
Duvido que a instabilidade venha para esta ponta do distrito.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2020 às 16:53)

Boa tarde,

O dia iniciou-se soalheiro, mas já estamos em Maio e ao menos que isso ajude à convecção. 

Roncos ao longe, da célula que está sobre a zona Oeste de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2020 às 16:54)

A nortada de Noroeste está a desfazer as células aqui:

OSO





ENE





ONO


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 16:57)

A sudeste:





Já perdi a conta do número de trovões. Não se vêem os relâmpagos/raios.


----------



## Aspvl (15 Mai 2020 às 16:58)

Vista do Castelo para Oeste há momentos:





Edit: Parece estar a formar-se qualquer coisa ali perto da Póvoa de Santa Iria


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 17:00)

Que ronco neste momento! 
Parece que se está a formar uma bela célula na zona da Ponte 25 de Abril, e vem exatamente para a minha zona!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 17:00)

Vista para a célula a sul há uns minutos.

Demasiado perto para fotografar algo de jeito mas demasiado longe para que caia uma pinga. O Sol brilha 




IMG_1731 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 17:01)

Agora sim ouvi um trovão, mas não sei vindo de onde...


----------



## Pisfip (15 Mai 2020 às 17:02)

Boa tarde! 
Agora mesmo em Tomar. ️






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 17:03)

Parecem-me vindas de N-NE. Que achas @rozzo?


----------



## Tonton (15 Mai 2020 às 17:06)

Vê-se bem a densa cortina de chuva daqui e, com o deslocamento para sudoeste, a Outra Banda vai ter grande festa:


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 17:07)

RStorm disse:


> Parecem-me vindas de N-NE. Que achas @rozzo?


Muito feio a NE. Trovões constantes agora!






Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mai 2020 às 17:07)

Bem, já passou a trovoada, mas foi meia hora potente!!! Relampagos e trovoes bastante frequentes mesmo junto à minha localidade (leste). Já seguiu para S/SE.
Não houve chuva, apenas uns pingos. Parece que vem um 2º round... Volta a escurecer a E!


----------



## srr (15 Mai 2020 às 17:07)

ABRANTES;

9 MM, numa unica trovoada


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 17:08)

Ouvi o primeiro ronco.

Céu muito negro no quadrante oeste.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 17:08)

Vi agora um relâmpago a NW. É da célula que está a N.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 17:10)

rozzo disse:


> Muito feio a NE. Trovões constantes agora!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomara a mim ter a vista que tens  
Trovoada a aumentar de intensidade. Chuvisca.


----------



## Tonton (15 Mai 2020 às 17:11)

RStorm disse:


> Vi agora um relâmpago a NW. É da célula que está a N.



Aí vai ela...


----------



## Aspvl (15 Mai 2020 às 17:11)

Vista para o rio há 5 minutos: conseguem ver-se os tons esbranquiçados da chuva a cair no Tejo!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2020 às 17:11)

Trovoada constante no Montijo!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 17:11)

Agora sim, um ronco daqueles à antiga. 
E novamente outro... 

A trovoada está a aproximar-se... 

PS: Outro, bem grande!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 17:12)

Sul:


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:14)

E depois dos aguaceiros o sol, voltou a espreitar de novo.


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 17:15)

Deve estar o "fim do mundo" em Alcochete.
Continuam os trovões quase incessantes, e céu medonho na direcção N/NE. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:17)

Pessoal, isto é anormal o que está a acontecer por estas bandas...

Aqui na zona de Corroios /Charneca da Caparica, trovão atrás de trovão, a cada x segundos, nem chega a 1 minuto, fortes, e agora, forte chuvada!! Isto não é comum por aqui. É de louvar


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:18)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Agora sim, um ronco daqueles à antiga.
> E novamente outro...
> 
> A trovoada está a aproximar-se...
> ...



Mesmo a sério!! E agora com boa descarga 

P.S.: E continua, até mete impressão ir à rua eheh


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:18)

ouvi trovão, mas em termos chuva vai bater forte a azia


----------



## FilipaP (15 Mai 2020 às 17:18)

Foto da célula que se formou por cima de Lisboa, tirada às 16:30:





E depois foto às 16:53:


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 17:19)

Começa a chover com intensidade. Pingos bem grossos. 
Raios intra-nuvens por cima da minha casa


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 17:20)

Desde o marco geodésico de Carnaxide, para sul:


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 17:21)

Ouvem-se roncos constantes. 

Vento a aumentar de intensidade e tempo bem abafado. 
22ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 17:22)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Mesmo a sério!! E agora com boa descarga
> 
> P.S.: E continua, até mete impressão ir à rua eheh


Por aqui ainda não chove, mas continua o barulho intenso dos roncos. Agora um bem bom! 
PS: Começa a chover forte.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:22)

a imagem mostra por si, estava destinado a aziar na parte dos aguaceiros de ontem e hoje, enfim...


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 17:22)

Começa a pingar


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mai 2020 às 17:23)

Sol já brilha, mas enorme escuridão para sul! Consigo ouvir os trovoes longiquos desse lado do Tejo  Não perdeu a potencia a célula...


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 17:24)

Vai chovendo moderado, em gotas grossas, e bastante vento do quadrante norte.

Facto curioso: vejo muitos raios, perfeitamente visíveis a "rasgar" o céu, mas todos intra-nuvem. Não vi ainda nenhum raio "nuvem-solo". Daí também o som mais abafado e distante dos trovões quase constantes.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui ainda não chove, mas continua o barulho intenso dos roncos. Agora um bem bom!
> PS: Começa a chover forte.



A trovoada deve estar por cima de mim, estas últimas foram bem fortes e grossas!


----------



## Tonton (15 Mai 2020 às 17:25)

Estão-se a unir as 3 células: a da Outra Banda, a de Alcochete e a que vinha atrás desta:


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 17:27)

Eco vermelho bastante intenso junto a Alcochete  
Chuva moderada e trovoada constante, algumas rajadas de NE agora também.


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2020 às 17:28)

Brutalidade aqui. Várias inundações e continuar a cair granizo.

Mais logo postarei outras fotos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 17:29)

Cadência extremamente elevada de trovões.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:30)

criz0r disse:


> Brutalidade aqui. Várias inundações e continuar a cair granizo.
> 
> Mais logo postarei outras fotos.
> 
> ...



Aproveitar agora que no Verão há de fazer bem falta essa água tão pura


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 17:31)

A zona mais intensa está, neste momento, entre Vale Fetal e Almada. Por aqui essa parte ainda não chegou, mas a chuva já está a ficar bem mais intensa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 17:32)

Cenário brutal visto do Cais do Sodré, aqui através da webcam da MEO BeachCam


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 17:33)

Pelas cortinas de chuva, percebe-se que a célula da margem sul está a enfraquecer. Mas a de Alcochete...que brutalidade!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2020 às 17:33)

Antes de chegar ao Montijo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 17:33)

Incrível a cadência de raios a riscar o céu mesmo por cima da minha casa 

Chove com grande intensidade, as ruas parecem rios


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 17:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Cenário brutal visto do Cais do Sodré, aqui através da webcam da MEO BeachCam



Mais duas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 17:34)

Mais um trovão...  
Mesmo não tendo ainda chegado a zona mais intensa, já tenho 1,6 mm acumulados. Isto é obra!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:34)

No Barreiro vai estar rijo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 17:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pelas cortinas de chuva, percebe-se que a célula da margem sul está a enfraquecer. Mas a de Alcochete...que brutalidade!


Qual enfraquecimento? Neste momento caiu um raio a menos de 100 metros de casa!!! E o trovão que veio a seguir? Uau!!!  
1,8 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## dASk (15 Mai 2020 às 17:38)

Tenho fotos fantásticas no tlm de há pouco na margem sul. Como vocês carregam as fotos aqui pelo telemóvel?


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 17:39)

AndréFrade disse:


> Antes de chegar ao Montijo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é ao pé de minha casa 
ehehhe


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 17:40)

Que relâmpago agora mesmo!
Começa a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:42)

dASk disse:


> Tenho fotos fantásticas no tlm de há pouco na margem sul. Como vocês carregam as fotos aqui pelo telemóvel?



Eu uso o IMGUR e depois copio o URL da imagem e ponho aqui,


----------



## Crissie (15 Mai 2020 às 17:43)

Espectacular !!!! Estou com as minhas crias apreciar !!! Um must !!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 17:44)

Belém.






Cais do Sodré.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2020 às 17:45)

rozzo disse:


> Isso é ao pé de minha casa
> ehehhe



E ao pé da minha  (da minha mãe, neste caso).

A trovoada continua, uma daquelas à antiga, e chove forte! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (15 Mai 2020 às 17:46)

As melhores que consegui com o telemóvel...














Enviado do meu AMN-LX9 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 17:47)

*13,3mm* na estação do IPMA de V. N. de Poiares das 16h às 17h e *11,4mm* na de Lisboa (Tapada da Ajuda).


----------



## dASk (15 Mai 2020 às 17:48)

Assim está melhor a primeira.





Enviado do meu AMN-LX9 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 17:50)

Belém.






Cais do Sodré.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 17:50)

Está feio a SE. Ouvem-se trovões longínquos:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mai 2020 às 17:52)

Palavras para quê 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (15 Mai 2020 às 17:53)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10219567583795245&id=1084613654

Abrantes


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 17:54)

Não dá explicar a água que cai por aqui, vai lá vai


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 17:58)

Panorâmica de SE a Sul:




A serra da Arrábida desapareceu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:59)

O céu volta a escurecer muito sobre a zona de Tomar, aqui o sol continuia a ser o "rei."


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 18:00)

Chuva abrandou ligeiramente, mas ainda assim cai com alguma intensidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 18:03)

Por aqui o barulho dos trovões tem sido quase constante nestes últimos 30 minutos. Até parecem aviões, só que mais barulhentos!   

As trovoadas têm todas passado ao lado, e apenas tenho um acumulado de 2,8 mm. No entanto, não previa nada de especial para hoje, e por isso até fico bastante contente por ouvir 10.000 trovões e reportar 1 raio que brilhou tanto que até se podia ver dentro de casa! Outro raio, bem perto!!! E um trovão daqueles!  

PS: começa a chover de forma forte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 18:04)

QUE RONCO NESTE MOMENTO!


----------



## lordmag95 (15 Mai 2020 às 18:05)

A célula de Lisboa antes de chegar e passar por cima da Sobreda. Que trovoada!!Foi sempre a bombar. O jardim parecia uma piscina.





EDIT: Finalmente consegui que a fotografia funcionasse. Onde é que vocês fazem uplouad das fotos e metem aqui?


----------



## Geopower (15 Mai 2020 às 18:06)

Dia de céu nublado em Lisboa. Pela área do Lumiar as células têm passado todas em redor. Bastante escuro a Sul/SE.  vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 18:06)

Agora vejo raios nuvem-solo brutais a cair na margem sul!


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 18:07)

*20,7 mm  *É oficial, dia mais chuvoso do ano  Quem diria em Maio... 

Trovoada parece estar a intensificar-se outra vez...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Mai 2020 às 18:09)

RStorm disse:


> *20,7 mm  *É oficial, dia mais chuvoso do ano  Quem diria em Maio...
> 
> Trovoada parece estar a intensificar-se outra vez...




A boa notícia (ou pelo menos parece) é que isto ainda vai continuar, em alguns momentos durante as próximas semanas, pelo menos é essa a tendência


----------



## tomalino (15 Mai 2020 às 18:11)

A célula que "explodiu"  em Lisboa formou-se aqui por cima, apenas com alguns pingos:






E aqui passado uns minutos, já se ouvia trovoada em Lisboa:


----------



## almeida96 (15 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

Por aqui nada 

"Efeito nortada" a bombar!


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

14.7mm em 15 minutos.  A célula desvia-se para Leste.










Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> QUE RONCO NESTE MOMENTO!



Deve ser aí da Aroeira que aqui já está a ficar mais longe.



criz0r disse:


> 14.7mm em 15 minutos.  A célula desvia-se para Leste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa rega!


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 18:16)

RStorm disse:


> *20,7 mm  *É oficial, dia mais chuvoso do ano  Quem diria em Maio...
> 
> Trovoada parece estar a intensificar-se outra vez...



A estação Wunderground em Alcochete já vai acima dos *50mm*. 

Não sei a fiabilidade... Mas lá que terá sido a zona mais afectada isso foi, pois os ecos mais intensos estiveram desde o início ali "estacionados".


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Mai 2020 às 18:17)

Será que é desta que acabamos com a Seca no País, pelo menos a Sul, se continuar este padrão?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 18:17)

Mais um printscreen à webcam do Cais do Sodré. Daqui a nada acham que estou a fazer um ataque DDOS 






EDIT: alguns segundos depois:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 18:23)

Peço desculpa se já meteram este post mas ainda não li o seguimento todo.


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 18:31)

Finalmente bem mais calmo pelo Montijo. Já não ouço trovoada há um bom bocado. Apenas vai pingando.
Arrefeceu bastante, estão 14º.

Muito negro para SW, deve estar forte agora na zona do Barreiro/Seixal.
E há algumas células novas no estuário do Tejo, mas presumo que aqui esteja mesmo a terminar, depois de tamanho festival!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 18:35)

Por aqui a coisa já acalmou um pouco, e já não se ouvem trovões. A nortada empurrou, definitivamente, tudo para leste, o que na realidade era o que estava previsto. 
Agora os próximos tempos serão os do Baixo Alentejo. Aproveitem... 



rozzo disse:


> A estação Wunderground em Alcochete já vai acima dos *50mm*.
> 
> Não sei a fiabilidade... Mas lá que terá sido a zona mais afectada isso foi, pois os ecos mais intensos estiveram desde o início ali "estacionados".


Por aqui o valor da precipitação foi um pouco mais modesto - apenas 3,3 mm. No entanto, o acumulado mensal leva mais um empurrão, até aos 68,3 mm. Nada mau!


----------



## Maxwell Black (15 Mai 2020 às 18:40)

Ha coisa de uma hora...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2020 às 18:50)

Ainda oiço trovões mas bem distantes. Continua a chover mas fraco. Belíssima tarde de trovoada! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 18:50)

Mesmo há pouco vi um raio direitinho de leste, e pouco depois... BUUM!! Um trovão incrivelmente forte, que estremeceu a casa toda.
Que saudades tinha deste tipo de eventos convectivos!  

A nível de chuva, esta tem sido pouca...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Mai 2020 às 18:54)

Acho que a célula da margem sul pode ter características supercelulares!
Não estou a conseguir por fotos com o imageshack. O que aconselham?


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2020 às 18:54)

Vista para Sul, desde Santa Iria de Azoia. 
Arrabida ainda oculta.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 18:55)

Tudo bem mais calmo, finalmente  *22,2 mm *acumulados! 
O céu mantêm-se nublado e vai caindo uns pingos. Inúmeras imagens nas redes socias sobre as muitas inundações no centro da cidade  

@rozzo  Acredito perfeitamente nesses 50 mm, uma grande dose sem dúvida. Só não foi mais grave porque acho que a maré está vazia...


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mai 2020 às 18:55)

Não obstante o trovão de há pouco, parece que estamos em clima de final de festa.
Belo evento convectivo, isto sim é o Maio à moda antiga! 

13.73 mm de acumulado (ainda a subir)

E que tombo na temperatura, estão 15.5ºC (antes da chegada da trovoada, uns abafadíssimos 22ºC)! Está fresco.


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2020 às 18:56)

Dia absolutamente fantástico. 21.3mm e continua a chover forte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2020 às 18:59)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Acho que a célula da margem sul pode ter características supercelulares!
> Não estou a conseguir por fotos com o imageshack. O que aconselham?


Esteve praticamente no limiar da maturidade sim. Tanto eu como o @Lightning observámos rotação durante alguns minutos. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Mai 2020 às 19:03)

Já consegui! Foto tirada pelas 18h em Paço de Arcos. Parece supercelular...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 19:12)

srr disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10219567583795245&id=1084613654
> 
> Abrantes



@srr não consigo ver o que está nesse link, a publicação já terá sido eliminada ou então está num grupo privado.


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 19:25)

Alguns registos tirados em Alcochete durante o "dilúvio" desta tarde, partilhados no grupo "Luz de Alcochete" do FB:











_Autoria: Teresa Sequeira_


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2020 às 19:32)

Mais um registo de Alcochete, este em vídeo:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 19:38)

Ainda tive por aqui uns 30 minutos de chuva moderada a forte, acumulando mais 2,8 mm aos 3,3 mm já existentes. 

O acumulado total segue nos 6,1 mm, e o acumulado mensal nos 71,1 mm.  
Entretanto, depois desta atividade convectiva toda, as temperaturas desceram de forma brutal, dos quase 22°C antes da vinda da primeira célula para os 14,2°C atuais. Uma descida de 8°C em apenas 2 horas!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mai 2020 às 19:39)

Às 17h13:







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 19:51)

O sol já vai brilhando por entre as nuvens.

@rozzo Obrigado pela partilha das imagens 
@AndréFrade excelente registo, parabéns


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2020 às 19:58)

Acabou de cair mais uns aguaceiros fracos, o chão mal chega a enxugar.


----------



## Geopower (15 Mai 2020 às 20:37)

Final de dia com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de NW.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 20:38)

Quem tiver oportunidade de registar ou simplesmente de assistir, está um pôr-do-sol fantástico. Infelizmente só pude tirar umas fotos rápidas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 20:59)

Mais uns bons acumulados horários em estações do IPMA, *14,8mm* em Góis (Quinta da Ribeira) e *11,7mm* em Coimbra (Aeródromo).


----------



## remember (15 Mai 2020 às 21:04)

Boa noite,

Mas, que animação que para aqui vai...

Santa Iria de Azoia, é caso para dizer "niqles batatoides", bola lol

Por Massama, a coisa estava animada para leste, mas nada de nada... Fica para uma próxima. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2020 às 21:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quem tiver oportunidade de registar ou simplesmente de assistir, está um pôr-do-sol fantástico. Infelizmente só pude tirar umas fotos rápidas.





nearest sawmill to me


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mai 2020 às 21:14)

Entretanto deixo aqui 3 fotografias da célula que esteve a sudeste que descarregou na zona de Alcochete, Montijo, etc., e um time-lapse curtinho.




IMG_1742-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1762-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1768-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Diogo Mourão (15 Mai 2020 às 21:33)

Boa noite,

Um dia inesquecível ao nível de precipitação em tão pouco tempo! Em mais de 20 anos não me lembro de uma quantidade de precipitação diária tão grande na zona da margem sul, nomeadamente entre Alcochete, Montijo Moita e Barreiro. Alcochete parece ter registado quase 55mm acumulados em menos de 2 horas, cheias em vários locais, trovoada...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 22:08)

Boa noite!
Deixo algumas fotos da aventura de hoje. 



GOPR7096 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20200515_170714 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20200515_171659 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR7097 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20200515_172603 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



G0497173 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR7134 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20200515_173846 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20200515_180046 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR7232 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20200515_181159 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20200515_182520 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR7234 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Só me arrependo de não ter saído de casa mais cedo e de não ter levado a máquina fotográfica.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2020 às 22:17)

O céu mantêm-se parcialmente nublado, mas acalmia reina lá fora. Nota-se algum fresco.

Bem, mais um dia que vai ficar "gravado" na memória  Num dia em que se expectava que a instabilidade fosse mais fraca, nunca pensaria que poderia vir a ser o melhor dia do evento. E muito menos de que poderia  vir a ser o dia mais chuvoso do ano até agora! Palavras para quê, a meteorologia sempre a surpreender-nos e ainda bem 
O acumulado de hoje vai entrar para o record de precipitação acumulada em 1 hora na minha estação  Mas na assinatura apenas colocarei *21,9 mm*, pois os restantes *0,3 mm *referem-se a um aguaceiro da passada madrugada  

Dou por terminado o evento. Contas feitas, mais um mês bem acima da média, com um acumulado de *60,3 mm*, *+ 20,3 mm *do que normal. Excelente mesmo, tendo em conta que nestes últimos anos tem sido quase uma raridade ter um Maio chuvoso  
Os próximos tempos prometem ser soalheiros e com um cheirinho a verão, mas no entanto não vou já fazer o funeral ao mês, pois parece que há indícios de que a instabilidade nos poderá vir a fazer novamente uma visita lá mais para o final do mês. Com o tempo logo se verá  

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *11,4ºC *
Máxima: *22,0ºC *
Acumulado: *22,2 mm *

T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 96% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 23:09)

Boa noite, 
Dou por acabado um evento bem generoso e que acumulou 68 mm. De salientar que o último maio chuvoso por aqui tinha sido o de 2016. Aos 68 falta adicionar o aguaceirozinho que caiu por aqui no dia 1, dando um acumulado total mensal de 68,3 mm. Foi um evento cheio de trovões, convecção, aguaceiros fortes, frentes, enfim... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,9°C
Mín: 12,0°C
Prec: 6,1 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,6°C
Mín: 12,4°C

Agora estão 15,5°C. Nos próximos dias as temperaturas deverão aumentar bastante, para valores que já se assemelham aos de início de verão.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Mai 2020 às 23:18)

Começa a chover com intensidade pela Figueira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2020 às 01:51)

Algumas fotos do pôr-do-sol  consegui melhor do que pensava.




IMG_1771-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1780-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1783-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1795-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1807-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1819-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1822-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1825-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Algumas eólicas parecem ter pás a mais por causa da montagem HDR.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2020 às 01:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quem tiver oportunidade de registar ou simplesmente de assistir, está um pôr-do-sol fantástico. Infelizmente só pude tirar umas fotos rápidas.



São tantas que é difícil escolher, mas o poente visto aqui do alto de Santa Iria foi notável, especialmente pelas nuvens cénicas. Nessa altura já as células se tinham dissipado fugindo para Sudoeste.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas fotos do pôr-do-sol  consegui melhor do que pensava.



Essas estão espectaculares, foi mesmo assim visto daqui. 



N_Fig disse:


> Começa a chover com intensidade pela Figueira



Uma das últimas células do dia, bastante resiliente esta, atingiu eco amarelo precisamente ao passar na Figueira:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mai 2020 às 11:30)

Bom dia,
O dia amanheceu com algum nevoeiro e bastante morrinha, que acumulou 0,3 mm. Agora está céu limpo e 19,0°C. Pela primeira vez em dias, o sol reina o céu (e não as nuvens), e assim deverá ser nos próximos tempos. 

Apesar de ainda faltarem 14 dias para acabar o mês, vou considerá-lo terminado ao nível da precipitação, porque o ECMWF, o único modelo que ainda retratava instabilidade, cortou, na última saída, *toda* a instabilidade prevista para a última semana de maio no _ensemble_, e em vez disso parece-me bem mais provável que tenhamos uma vaga de calor, com a subida da dorsal africana.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2020 às 12:31)

Bom dia,
A manhã por cá começou logo com sol, e céu limpo, e parece estar com vontade de aquecer.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Mai 2020 às 15:01)

Boa tarde,

Alguma nebulosidade, sol forte e 22.2ºC.

O dia de ontem fechou com um acumulado de 14.73 mm, um valor inferior quando comparado com algumas estações vizinhas. Digamos que o prato forte foi a trovoada, bons estrondos e com cadência elevada. A nível de precipitação o dia de 5ª feira foi mais generoso, com cerca de 20 mm de acumulado.

E o mês segue com 61.71 mm (deve ficar assim). Bem bom! 




"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> O dia amanheceu com algum nevoeiro e bastante morrinha, que acumulou 0,3 mm. Agora está céu limpo e 19,0°C. Pela primeira vez em dias, o sol reina o céu (e não as nuvens), e assim deverá ser nos próximos tempos.
> 
> Apesar de ainda faltarem 14 dias para acabar o mês, vou considerá-lo terminado ao nível da precipitação, porque o ECMWF, o único modelo que ainda retratava instabilidade, cortou, na última saída, *toda* a instabilidade prevista para a última semana de maio no _ensemble_, e em vez disso parece-me bem mais provável que tenhamos uma vaga de calor, com a subida da dorsal africana.



Temperaturas de final de primavera de amanhã em diante, e mais uma vez o meu aniversário será marcado por tempo seco e agradável, nos anos 90 vários aniversários foram marcados por condições meteorológicas semelhantes às que tivemos nos últimos dias, e não dava para aproveitar o dia fora de casa.


----------



## Maxwell Black (16 Mai 2020 às 15:07)

Lá vêm os calores de morte até Novembro.


----------



## Geopower (16 Mai 2020 às 15:22)

Dia começou com céu limpo. Neste momento períodos de céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (16 Mai 2020 às 15:33)

Estou a começar a ver formação de várias nuvens (cumulus) a Sul, nomeadamente para a zona da Arrábida.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2020 às 17:13)

Boa tarde

Alguns Cumulus mais volumosos aqui por cima da Póvoa de Santa Iria. 

Cerca de 24°C e 60%
Vento fraco até 20 Km/h, NNE









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2020 às 19:16)

Uma panorâmica que fiz com 3 printscreens de ontem da webcam de Belém da MEO BeachCam. Printscreens tirados às 17h56.







--

E ainda as fotografias que faltavam publicar de quinta-feira dia 13/05.




IMG_1546-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1558-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1570-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1594-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1605-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1641-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Até o monte ficou com os cabelos em pé 




IMG_1635-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (16 Mai 2020 às 20:13)

Boa Tarde

Hoje já foi um dia bem diferente, com tempo soalheiro e subida da temperatura. A acalmia depois da "tempestade" 
Houve novamente alguma convecção durante a tarde, mas foi bem mais fraca e sem dar frutos, tal como estava previsto. Lá bem ao longe, por detrás da serra da Arrábida, conseguiu-se ver as células que andaram pela serra algarvia.
O vento soprado fraco de NW, especialmente durante a tarde.

Fui ao centro da cidade este final da manhã e o chão ainda estava húmido das inundações de ontem, isto para não falar nas enormes poças de água nas zonas mais rurais, algumas parecem lagoas 

Amanhã a temperatura deverá voltar a subir bem. Sol a perder de vista para os próximos tempos, a chuva foi praticamente retirada do caminho  Mas tendo em conta a tradicional "instabilidade" que há nos modelos nesta época, ainda pode mudar alguma coisa 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *12,5ºC *
Máxima: *24,4ºC *

T. Atual: *20,9ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mai 2020 às 00:34)

RStorm disse:


> Mas tendo em conta a tradicional "instabilidade" que há nos modelos nesta época, ainda pode mudar alguma coisa


Duvido muito... A sinóptica climática de hoje já se assemelha muito ao que se considera típico no verão: uma dorsal africana já bem forte na Península Ibérica e ainda alguma instabilidade no Mediterrâneo Ocidental, mas que deverá desparecer nas próximas horas. 




Duvido muito que haja algo até ao fim do mês... 
___________________________________________
Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi agradável, com temperaturas típicas de maio. Foi o dia com mais sol dos últimos tempos, e a inexistência de poeiras africanas tornou o dia ainda mais interessante, provavelmente ótimo para as vistas.  
Ao final da tarde foi também interessante ver a diferença de nebulosidade entre o quadrante sul e o quadrante oeste. Para oeste, o céu estava totalmente limpo, mas para o Interior havia bastante nebulosidade, devido à instabilidade atmosférica. Durante o dia também foi possível ver as células no Baixo Alentejo. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,1ºC
Mín: 12,2ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 24,5ºC
Mín: 12,7ºC

Agora estão 15,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## criz0r (17 Mai 2020 às 01:22)

Boa noite,

Rescaldo de uma tarde oldschool por aqui,


----------



## Tonton (17 Mai 2020 às 01:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Duvido muito... A sinóptica climática de hoje já se assemelha muito ao que se considera típico no verão: uma dorsal africana já bem forte na Península Ibérica e ainda alguma instabilidade no Mediterrâneo Ocidental, mas que deverá desparecer nas próximas horas.



Amigo, a circulação aqui reflectida é inversa à que traças: não é ainda nenhuma crista anti-ciclónica africana, mas antes uma crista atlântica, que provoca circulação continental de nordeste / leste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2020 às 15:17)

Por cá sigo com uma tarde, já bem amena, e depois de uns dias de descanso de rega, as hortícolas, plantadas há 2 semanas, já começam a pedir por uma água.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2020 às 19:49)

Incrível a nortada nas Almoinhas Velhas(Malveira da Serra)
Vento sustentado bem forte...isto é outro campeonato porra

17 graus


----------



## RStorm (17 Mai 2020 às 21:44)

Boa Noite 

Mais um dia soalheiro e algo quente, mas com nortada fraca a amenizar um pouco  
Alguma nebulosidade convectiva no quadrante sul durante a tarde. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *12,8ºC *
Máxima: *26,0ºC *

T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (17 Mai 2020 às 21:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Duvido muito... A sinóptica climática de hoje já se assemelha muito ao que se considera típico no verão: uma dorsal africana já bem forte na Península Ibérica e ainda alguma instabilidade no Mediterrâneo Ocidental, mas que deverá desparecer nas próximas horas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu ainda acredito que possamos vir a ter mais um ou outro evento convectivo tipo cut-off  Pode não ser já em Maio, mas por vezes Junho costuma surpreender-nos com qualquer coisinha


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mai 2020 às 22:57)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia tem sido de céu limpo e com pouca poeira africana. Durante a tarde o tempo esteve ótimo para as vistas. Houve alguma nortada, mas por aqui costuma ser sempre (bem) mais fraca que lá na região do @jonas_87. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,1°C
Mín: 12,9°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,6°C
Mín: 13,4°C

Agora estão 18,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2020 às 22:58)

StormRic disse:


> Alguns Cumulus mais volumosos aqui por cima da Póvoa de Santa Iria.



Sempre curioso ver a turbulência na base dos Cumulus, em movimento acelerado.
Observam-se várias rotações mas, claro, falta o potencial de uma verdadeira situação convectiva forte, são apenas Cumulus mediocris ou congestus de pequeno porte.
Foi ontem à tarde, Sábado 16:



jonas_87 disse:


> Incrível a nortada nas Almoinhas Velhas(Malveira da Serra)
> Vento sustentado bem forte...isto é outro campeonato porra
> 
> 17 graus



Hoje sentiu-se mais a nortada aqui, mas não passou dos 20 Km/h enquanto a temperatura máxima rondou os 25ºC e a HR os 50%.
Muitos mosquitos e, correspondentemente muitas andorinhas e outras aves insectívoras. Também apareceram agora mais borboletas.
O solo à superfície seca muito rapidamente e em profundidade a humidade restringe-se ao primeiro decímetro. A chuva que caíu não penetrou mais. Os acumulados nesta zona não se comparam com o que caíu noutros locais da região Oeste, Lisboa ou Setúbal, são muito mais escassos.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2020 às 23:42)

Este foi o bimestre primaveril, Abril/Maio, do nosso contentamento meteolouco.
Duas fotos a marcar a transição para um tempo mais quente, prenúncio quem sabe de um Verão difícil pois as chuvas desejadas mas tardias produziram um crescimento explosivo da vegetação rasteira.

Dia 15, o poente do final da instabilidade:





Dia 16, as cores do início da segunda quinzena de um belo Maio:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mai 2020 às 23:55)

StormRic disse:


> Este foi o bimestre primaveril, Abril/Maio, do nosso contentamento meteolouco.
> Duas fotos a marcar a transição para um tempo mais quente, prenúncio quem sabe de um Verão difícil pois as chuvas desejadas mas tardias produziram um crescimento explosivo da vegetação rasteira.
> 
> Dia 15, o poente do final da instabilidade:
> ...



Fantástica fotografia do pôr-do-sol de sexta-feira!  Com um campo de visão muito melhor que o meu, ficou uma fotografia magnífica  E belíssimas cores de primavera, adoro a composição do verde das ervas, vermelho das flores, céu azul e nuvens brancas


----------



## Geopower (18 Mai 2020 às 12:35)

Dia de céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2020 às 13:16)

Este inicio de tarde segue com céu limpo, e bem quente por sinal, aliás já desde as 9 da manhã, que se nota, essa subida de temperatura.


----------



## Pisfip (18 Mai 2020 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo, 24 graus, vento fraco. 
Gostaria de partilhar um registo feito na sexta feira passada em Ourém, uma Fluctus. Na altura estavam células convectivas a Este e a nortada no litoral a impedir a aproximação e fortificação das células no movimento que foi observado Este - Oeste. 
Boa semana a todos. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mai 2020 às 14:19)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia tem sido quente, com céu limpo e uma ótima visibilidade devido à quase inexistência de poeiras africanas em suspensão. Neste momento estão 25,5ºC e vento fraco de norte. Para já, as ervas estão incrivelmente verdes, fruto da instabilidade da última hora. Vou ver se hoje consigo fotografar a floresta da zona.  

Sobre o ano de 2019, aqui está um gráfico de como a temperatura variou, de 7 de janeiro (primeiro dia com a estação) até ao fim do ano. Dá para ver perfeitamente os picos de calor de maio e de setembro, e os períodos frios de janeiro, fevereiro, abril e dezembro (últimos dois dias do ano): 





Esta é uma comparação entre os anos hidrológicos 2016-2017 (desde março), 2017-2018, 2018-2019 e 2019-2020 (até hoje). Dá para ver perfeitamente a ótima recuperação feita de abril até agora, em comparação com o que aconteceu nos meses de março e fevereiro:


----------



## jamestorm (18 Mai 2020 às 15:13)

31ºC neste momento ...que bafo


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2020 às 15:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fantástica fotografia do pôr-do-sol de sexta-feira!  Com um campo de visão muito melhor que o meu, ficou uma fotografia magnífica  E belíssimas cores de primavera, adoro a composição do verde das ervas, vermelho das flores, céu azul e nuvens brancas


Boa tarde

Obrigado Duarte. Estas colinas sobranceiras à bacia do Rio Trancão têm de facto um belo panorama. São aliás cobiçadas por quem quer construir uma casinha com bela vista e as urbanizações descaracterizadas vão proliferando, vários campos se foram perdendo mas há certos miradouros que se vão manter. E depois, é pertinho de casa, onde as vistas estão bastante bloqueadas pela construção maciça e em altura.

Às cores do Maio, só faltavam ali os amarelinhos também característicos, e umas abelhinhas, borboletas... Vou ver se consigo uma composição mais completa. 

Como as cenas nos próximos dias vão ser raras, vou deixando aqui vários registos deste Maio, para entreter.

Dia 15, a sexta-feira da forte instabilidade de Lisboa/Setúbal. Deste ponto de vista (Santa Iria de Azóia) algo longínquo, foi isto que se observou já no final:


----------



## RStorm (18 Mai 2020 às 21:52)

Boa Tarde 

Mais um dia de verão, com nortada fraca e céu pouco nublado por cirrus e alguns cumulus durante a tarde. 

Mínima: *13,9ºC *
Máxima: *27,2ºC *

T. Atual: *18,7ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mai 2020 às 23:27)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo e sem nebulosidade, e ainda por cima com um verde ótimo, inexistente no ano passado (e em 2018) por esta altura. A ribeira corre com muita força, e água está bastante limpa, sem os sedimentos brancos da outra vez. Aliás, mal se vê a água, de tão limpa que está! 













A zona da Central Solar de Belverde, do lado do Seixal, quase que parece um relvado de futebol! 









O novo canil privado já inaugurou (hoje) e já tem cães por lá:





Até mesmo os lotes estão verdinhos...





A Câmara Municipal andou a tapar buracos, mal tal é insuficiente dado o mau estado das estradas da Aroeira, em geral: 





Já na urbanização onde moro o pavimento das ruas foi arranjado há 3 anos, em 2017, uns quantos meses depois de eu ter vindo morar para aqui. Quando vim para aqui, a estrada estava em muito mau estado, mas mesmo assim melhor do que as estradas na Aroeira.





É possível também ver a separação entre Almada e Seixal. A estrada do lado do Seixal foi arranjada em 2009 e está num estado razoável, já a estrada do lado de Almada é o que se pode ver na imagem...





*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,3ºC
Mín: 13,2ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,4ºC
Mín: 14,1ºC

Agora estão 18,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Mai 2020 às 00:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quem tiver oportunidade de registar ou simplesmente de assistir, está um pôr-do-sol fantástico. Infelizmente só pude tirar umas fotos rápidas.



Boa noite pessoal, 

Ainda a respeito de dia 15 (Sexta-Feira) , fui isto que eu consegui registar do poente desse mesmo dia 




Sunset , Azeitão 15-5-2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset , Azeitão 15-5-2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mai 2020 às 12:24)

Bom dia, 
Dias quentes e de céu limpo sucedem-se... 24,2ºC neste momento. 
Hoje há mais alguma nebulosidade que nos últimos dias, mas nada de poeiras africanas. Essas deverão ficar bem longe, nos próximos tempos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2020 às 15:50)

Por cá mais está a ser outro dia bem quente, identico ao de ontem.


----------



## Pisfip (19 Mai 2020 às 16:11)

Boa tarde a todos,

Há quem diga que os melhores dias de praia são no mês de Maio quando a nortada ainda não se estabeleceu ou nas tréguas do final do verão. 
Pode-se comprovar, têm estado dias incríveis nas praias do litoral oeste. 

Atualmente, São Pedro de Moel, 24 graus com ligeira brisa. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Mai 2020 às 20:38)

Boas,

Máxima de 29.9°C e mínima de 15.7°C.

Basta vir o calor e é loucura do vento, nada que se compare com o que se passa lá nas bandas do @jonas_87 mas já atingiu os 17 km/h de vento médio.


19.8°C actuais e 60% de HR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Mai 2020 às 20:39)

Boa Noite

O verão prossegue no auge, mas hoje com muita nebulosidade alta a acompanhar e ligeira subida de temperatura.
Nortada fraca, tendo sido por vezes moderada durante a tarde.
Apesar de todo este calor, tenho notado que as temperaturas máximas têm ficado sempre abaixo do previsto, na ordem dos 1-3ºC e ainda bem  Penso que sejam os efeitos do vento que tem sido quase constante...

Durante a tarde dei um breve passeio (devidamente protegido e distanciado ) pelas zonas rurais de Alcochete e reparei que algumas poças de água resultantes da intempérie da passada sexta, ainda resistem ao calor, embora a maioria já tenha secado  

Mínima: *14,4ºC *
Máxima: *28,0ºC *

T. Atual: *20,4ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## windchill (19 Mai 2020 às 21:15)

Dia quentinho, com algumas nuvens altas, coroado com um bonito final de tarde, aqui pela margem sul do Tejo


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2020 às 22:38)

Boa noite

Uma hora atrás,  na Peninha (Serra de Sintra):
13,8°C
86%
Os nevoeiros estavam baixos, ao crepusculo taparam o Cabo da Roca mas cá em cima manteve-se descoberto. Vento 20 a 30 Km/h sem subir à capela.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mai 2020 às 00:19)

RStorm disse:


> Apesar de todo este calor, tenho notado que as temperaturas máximas têm ficado sempre abaixo do previsto, na ordem dos 1-3ºC e ainda bem  Penso que sejam os efeitos do vento que tem sido quase constante...


Não será uma mera coincidência? Por aqui as temperaturas máxima até têm sido acima do previsto, quase todos os dias! E por aqui também tenho tido vento, mas duvido muito que seja a causa dessa anomalia negativa das temperaturas. 
Amanhã sim, está prevista uma diminuição das temperaturas devido à nortada, mas apenas no Litoral Oeste! 

O dia que passou foi mais um dia quente, com alguma nebulosisade e pouco mais para contar. Dias de verão, portanto... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,1°C
Mín: 14,0°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,8°C
Mín: 14,5°C

Agora estão 17,8°C e céu pouco nublado. No radar é possível ver ecos verdes, mas tal não passa de virga... 

Para sexta e sábado a sinóptica prevista é interessante: teremos um rio atmosférico no Atlântico que atingirá a Galiza de raspão, e por outro lado um anticiclone forte a Sul. Ou seja, embora a probabilidade de precipitação seja pequena a sul do Minho e se chover só será mesmo no Alto Minho, teremos uma humidade relativa elevada com temperaturas acima de 30°C em grande parte do sul do país.


----------



## almeida96 (20 Mai 2020 às 11:16)

Têm sido muito parecidos entre si os últimos dias :

Céu limpo/pouco nublado
Máximas de 21/22ºC (Não passou dos *22,7ºC* dia 17)
Mínimas de 13/14ºC
Nortada moderada a forte (Rajada máxima de *90 km/h* dia 18)


----------



## Geopower (20 Mai 2020 às 11:49)

Dia de céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2020 às 14:44)

Mais uma tarde bem quente, embora neste momento se observem já algumas nuvens, que enfraquecem o sol, por alguns momentos.


----------



## RStorm (20 Mai 2020 às 19:28)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente e soalheiro, mas notou-se que esteve mais "fresco" em comparação com ontem. Tudo isto graças à nortada, que hoje soprou com maior intensidade, especialmente durante a tarde.
Alguma nebulosidade alta a marcar presença novamente.

Mínima: *15,0ºC *
Máxima: *25,7ºC *

T. Atual: *23,1ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (20 Mai 2020 às 19:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não será uma mera coincidência? Por aqui as temperaturas máxima até têm sido acima do previsto, quase todos os dias! E por aqui também tenho tido vento, mas duvido muito que seja a causa dessa anomalia negativa das temperaturas.
> Amanhã sim, está prevista uma diminuição das temperaturas devido à nortada, mas apenas no Litoral Oeste!
> 
> O dia que passou foi mais um dia quente, com alguma nebulosisade e pouco mais para contar. Dias de verão, portanto...
> ...


O IPMA previa desde domingo temperaturas na ordem dos 29/30ºC, enquanto que na realidade mal toquei os 28. A única coisa que me leva a crer esta anomalia é mesmo o vento, não vejo outra causa 
Mas pronto o que interessa é que tem sido sempre abaixo, o que já é muito bom  Ainda assim é uma grande anomalia para Maio...


----------



## Maxwell Black (20 Mai 2020 às 21:22)

O PWS Monitor deu 30º aqui no burgo. Não sei bem a precisão destas estações.


----------



## remember (20 Mai 2020 às 21:29)

Maxwell Black disse:


> O PWS Monitor deu 30º aqui no burgo. Não sei bem a precisão destas estações.


E melhor esqueceres essa estação... A instalação não está nas melhores condições, máxima de hoje 27°C segundo a metar de Alverca do complexo militar de Alverca, qual é essa app? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Mai 2020 às 21:31)

Boa noite,

Dia bem mais fresco o de hoje com uma máxima de 24.5°C, vento de ONO a marcar presença.

Quando sai do trabalho não se via o palácio da Pena, grande capacete... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2020 às 23:52)

Boas,

Tem estado nortada um pouco intensa por cá, ainda assim, algo longe da sua máxima força.
Aparentemente depois de um período quente,  lá para o fim de semana dia 30 posso ter nortada violenta.

15 graus


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mai 2020 às 01:21)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e tempo quente, mas mesmo assim com uma temperatura máxima bem acima da prevista para hoje (23°C).  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,8°C
Mín: 14,0°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,3°C
Mín: 14,8°C

Agora estão 15,9°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mai 2020 às 12:23)

Dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2020 às 14:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tem estado nortada um pouco intensa por cá, ainda assim, algo longe da sua máxima força.
> Aparentemente depois de um período quente,  lá para o fim de semana dia 30 posso ter nortada violenta.
> ...



Boa tarde, ontem efectivamente a nortada aumentou consideravelmente, 25 a 35 Km/h aqui na zona alta da Póvoa e as rajadas nas esquinas já incomodavam bastante.
Não registei mais do que 21,7ºC aqui pelo bairro.
Hoje está mais calmo.


----------



## almeida96 (21 Mai 2020 às 16:42)

De momento apenas 19,5 ºC, tendo atingido 20,7ºC à pouco.

A máxima de ontem não passou dos *19,4 ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2020 às 17:06)

Boas!

Esta semana temos tido dias já com ares de Verão. Algum calor tem-se feito sentir aqui pela Azambuja, tal como alguma nortada que tem refrescado o ambiente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mai 2020 às 17:23)

Por aqui os dias quentes têm continuado, com máximas acima dos 25ºC. Nos próximos dias, a temperatura deverá subir bem e deverei ultrapassar os 30ºC na próxima semana, o que para maio é mais de 10ºC acima da média! Ao contrário do que muita gente diz por aí, maio deste ano está a ser extremamente quente e não "normal".


----------



## Maxwell Black (21 Mai 2020 às 18:51)

Os veraneantes já tiveram os seus dias de calor? Já podemos voltar ao tempo interessante e de bom tempo a sério?


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mai 2020 às 19:21)

Maxwell Black disse:


> Os veraneantes já tiveram os seus dias de calor? Já podemos voltar ao tempo interessante e de bom tempo a sério?


Agora é penar até lá para Novembro.


----------



## RStorm (21 Mai 2020 às 20:26)

Boa Tarde 

Dia idêntico ao de ontem, com céu pouco nublado e nortada novamente a amenizar o ambiente  

Mínima: *13,4ºC *
Máxima: *26,0ºC *

T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2020 às 20:33)

Santa Eufemia, Sintra

13,6°C
89%
Estratos de nevoeiro
NW 25 a 30 Km/h estável. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mai 2020 às 20:55)

StormRic disse:


> 13,6°C


Sortudo...
Por aqui sigo com 20,1ºC (são só mais 7 que em Sintra)... 

O dia de hoje foi quente e igual aos anteriores. Enfim... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 26,1ºC
Mín: 13,9ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,4ºC
Mín: 14,3ºC

@RStorm As temperaturas aqui nesta zona têm sido consecutivamente maiores que na tua. Curioso...


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2020 às 21:59)

Sintra é "outro mundo".
12,9°C ao pôr do sol. 

O tecto do "capacete" no entanto estava alto, cortava apenas a torre do relógio do Palácio da Pena (~520 m).


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Mai 2020 às 22:04)

Boa noite,

Dia bem mais quente com máxima de 26.9°C e o vento de NO a fazer-se sentir...

Nota-se sempre uma diferença enorme entre Massama e a zona da entrada do Ic19 até ao aeroporto de Lisboa, coisa sempre de 2°C/3°C.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2020 às 18:55)

Nortada intensa e grande capacete na serra(em contínua formação). 
Quando virem a serra assim, já sabem, neste rectângulo está vendaval.


----------



## RStorm (22 Mai 2020 às 20:41)

Boa Tarde

Hoje o dia começou bem diferente dos anteriores, com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens baixas.
A partir do final da manhã, o céu limpou gradualmente e a tarde acabou por ser soalheira e agradável, com a nortada novamente a marcar presença.

@"Charneca" Mundial De facto também já tinha reparado nisso e penso que a resposta esteja no vento  Este tem soprado de forma fraca e constante ao longo do dia, sendo sempre mais notável durante a tarde ao invés da sua presença ser apenas restrita ao meio/final da tarde, como costuma ser habitual nesta zona durante o verão, impedindo assim que haja um maior aquecimento (se eu tiver errado, corrijam-me sff ).  Ainda há uns dias atrás tinha comentado aqui, que as temperaturas estavam um pouco aquém do que o previsto... 

Mínima: *13,2ºC *
Máxima: *26,6ºC *

T. Atual: *21,7ºC *
HR: 72%
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2020 às 20:45)

Não estando totalmente exposto, aqui estamos assim.


----------



## remember (22 Mai 2020 às 21:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada intensa e grande capacete na serra(em contínua formação).
> Quando virem a serra assim, já sabem, neste rectângulo está vendaval.


Boas, vi o capacete na serra quando sai do bules, nem se via o palácio mais uma vez...

Sai de Massama, com 19°C, na zona das torres de Lisboa 21.5°C e depois até Santa Iria de Azoia sempre nos 21°C.

Hoje de manhã chegou a pingar por Massama, outro mundo...

Máxima de 28°C certinha e mínima de 15.4°C. Agora reina o vento! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2020 às 21:05)

remember disse:


> Boas, vi o capacete na serra quando sai do bules, nem se via o palácio mais uma vez...
> 
> Sai de Massama, com 19°C, na zona das torres de Lisboa 21.5°C e depois até Santa Iria de Azoia sempre nos 21°C.
> 
> ...


Aqui também caiu morrinha, eram umas 9 h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2020 às 21:42)

A Serra D'Aire, hoje acordou com um belo capacete sobre si mesma, e que permaneceu, quase durante todo o dia, hoje já se notou algum arrefecimento em relação ao dia de ontem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mai 2020 às 23:40)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi mais um dia quente e com céu limpo. No entanto, hoje também houve alguma nebulosidade elevada em certas partes do dia. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 28,5ºC
Mín: 13,6ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 29,4ºC
Mín: 14,6ºC

Agora estão 18,7ºC e céu limpo. Amanhã deverei ultrapassar os 30ºC de temperatura máxima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mai 2020 às 14:31)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia está a ser bem quente e com o céu limpo. A temperatura atual é de 28,4°C. 
Corroios deverá atingir os 30°C hoje. Há pouco, a temperatura por lá estava nos 29,8°C.  Por aqui é pouco provável, por causa do vento.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Mai 2020 às 15:08)

Tem estado tempo de verão pela Figueira, mas nada de muito quente, ontem e especialmente anteontem tivemos céu nublado durante grande parte do dia, mas hoje o sol brilha em todo o seu esplendor


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2020 às 17:54)

Nortada intensa, os estores há pouco mandaram cá um estalo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mai 2020 às 18:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada intensa, os estores há pouco mandaram cá um estalo.


Isso aí é mesmo outro mundo... A 25 km daí, estão 26,2°C e apenas vento fraco. Que diferença!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mai 2020 às 21:14)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem ameno, e só não aqueceu mais, porque o vento fraco, que soprou principalmente durante, não o permitiu.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2020 às 22:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isso aí é mesmo outro mundo... A 25 km daí, estão 26,2°C e apenas vento fraco. Que diferença!



Isto por cá, nada tem a ver com a típica nortada junto ao mar, é mais violento e estupidamente localizado.
Olha aqui o arome nesta última madrugada, repara na mancha(70/80 km/h de rajada) muito pequena na zona norte do concelho precisamente onde moro. No próprio concelho há diferenças significativas, e estou à vontade para o dizer, conheço o de olhos fechados. Portanto é ainda mais normal existirem diferenças para a margem sul.
Como já aqui disse isto é uma espécie de cocktail, nortada marítima que se junta com aceleração do vento da vertente sul da serra.
Para teres noção aqui nesta zona quando se plantam árvores chega se a meter 4 ou 5 paus tratados à volta, para se evitar a deformação /partir, mas como a natureza é tramada as árvores na parte superior não aguentam o vento forte presente constantemente, e fica com ramos e copa tortos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mai 2020 às 23:07)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de calor e céu limpo, mais uma vez. Entretanto estive a ver as previsões a longo prazo e é curioso que a instabilidade para o início de junho desapareceu dos modelos. Em vez disso, teremos uma massa de ar mais fresco que deverá afetar o país na primeira semana de junho, com umas superfícies frontais fracas no Litoral Norte. No entanto, o GFS na última saída cortou claramente na duração do evento e já aumentou as temperaturas previstas, ou seja, se calhar nem essa massa teremos. O ECMWF ainda pior: já nem sinal de frio mostra! Enfim: verão sem fim à vista!!! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,7°C
Mín: 17,0°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 30,6°C
Mín: 17,4°C

Agora estão 18,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## belem (24 Mai 2020 às 10:25)

Aqui perto de Óbidos, está uma manhã muito agradável (neste momento estão cerca de 19-20 graus). O céu está pouco nublado, mas de manhã cedo, teve períodos de muito nublado.
A noite foi húmida e cheia de orvalho.


----------



## Candy (24 Mai 2020 às 13:30)

Bem, depois de uma noite quente que já começa a incomodar, eu podia descrever o tempo por aqui mas acho que esta imagem o faz lindamente.

O sol está agora a dar um ar da sua graça...

E façam o favor de não gozar!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2020 às 19:03)

Nortada violenta...neste momento.
Almoinhas Velhas, Malveira da Serra.
Infelizmente a estação do wunderground.com desta zona está mal instalada.
Sem grande dificuldade nos 90 km/h.
Se for preciso está mais vento aqui que na Peninha, este fenómeno de acelerações do vento da vertente é mesmo extremo.


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2020 às 19:58)

Boa Tarde 

Fim de semana espectacular de verão com calor e céu limpo, por vezes pouco nublado por algumas nuvens altas. 
A nortada continua a marcar presença como é óbvio, sendo sempre com maior incidência durante a tarde. 
Hoje à tarde foi possível observar algumas nuvens com virga no quadrante leste. Se não fossem as imagens que andam nas redes sociais, nem sabia que havia previsão de trovoadas lá para o interior/fronteira  

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *13,1ºC *
Máxima: *27,2ºC *

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *13,5ºC *
Máxima: *28,7ºC *

T. Atual: *25,6ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2020 às 20:33)

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, apesar do sol muito forte a temperatura não vai além dos 26 - 27ºC.
64% torna o calor relativo, mesmo assim, incómodo.
Muitos mosquitos.



RStorm disse:


> Hoje à tarde foi possível observar algumas nuvens com virga no quadrante leste. Se não fossem as imagens que andam nas redes sociais, nem sabia que havia previsão de trovoadas lá para o interior/fronteira



A bruma no horizonte não impediu que se conseguisse avistar as células de Mérida/Zafra/Aracena, entre 250  e 300 Km de distância, cujos topos alcançaram os 16 Km de altitude.






Ver mais aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-maio-2020.10328/pagina-20#post-786086


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mai 2020 às 00:52)

Boa noite,
De facto hoje fiz um passeio até à Torre (em Alcácer do Sal, não na Covilhã  ) e reparei que havia umas quantas células bem visíveis bem lá para o Interior, apesar da humidade e da nebulosidade. Hoje inclusive esteve um tempo de trovoada, com um sol bem forte e alguma nebulosidade alta. No entanto, não tendo lido nada sobre a possibilidade de trovoadas, supus que as células que via encontravam-se para lá da fronteira (e tinha razão). 
No regresso, por volta das 20:00, era possível ver perfeitamente a maior célula em Alcácer do Sal, já com menos nebulosidade alta. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 27,6°C
Mín: 15,1°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 28,2°C
Mín: 16,5°C

Agora estão 18,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (25 Mai 2020 às 12:11)

A reportar da Aroeira.  Dia de céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mai 2020 às 12:46)

Geopower disse:


> A reportar da Aroeira.  Dia de céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.


Olá @Geopower. Então hoje estás aqui na rua ao lado... 
Confirmo... Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de noroeste (por vezes também de oés-sudoeste) e 26,3ºC.  
Mais um dia quente a caminho, o milésimo neste mês...


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2020 às 13:03)

boas!

Hoje deixei o teletrabalho e vim até Coruche! 

Por aqui manhã de Sol, vento fraco e algum calor.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2020 às 17:15)

A assinatura marítima da nortada no litoral oeste:

Satélite Terra hoje às 11:13 utc


----------



## fhff (25 Mai 2020 às 18:16)

Por Colares, nem pinga de Sol... 18, 5°C e fresquinho, devido ao vento.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Mai 2020 às 18:20)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia sem grande história, muito sol, calor húmido e algum vento de NW agora pela tarde.

Consigo observar muito ao longe, para leste, os topos das células que estão em Espanha penso eu! (incrível a distância se assim for...) 

*24ºC* neste momento, com melhor sensação do que pela hora de almoço! Chegaram a estar 28ºC, com sensação de 30ºC e HR de quase 60%...


----------



## almeida96 (25 Mai 2020 às 19:01)

Os dias continuam muito semelhantes entre si. Vento e céu pouco nublado/limpo marcam o ritmo.

Por agora, capacete sobre a Serra. A máxima de hoje não passou dos 22,3ºC.

Nos últimos dias, a temperatua máxima foi de *24,1 ºC* no Sábado, dia 23.


----------



## almeida96 (25 Mai 2020 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> A assinatura marítima da nortada no litoral oeste:
> 
> Satélite Terra hoje às 11:13 utc



O "triângulo de Sintra" . O vale da Ribeira de Colares coberto pelo nevoeiro, mas aqui no Algueirão, a maior altitude, o nevoeiro é menos frequente.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2020 às 19:56)

fhff disse:


> Por Colares, nem pinga de Sol... 18, 5°C e fresquinho, devido ao vento.



Já deste lado já sabe... Forte nortada e sol. 
É bom pois estará ocorrer precipitação oculta no topo da serra.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mai 2020 às 20:11)

Boa tarde,
Estive em Leiria e a diferença de temperatura é sempre notável, pois claro. No entanto, amanhã a situação no litoral deverá mudar.
Na ida para lá, durante a manhã, até Torres Novas o termómetro do carro andou sempre a rondar os 29/30ºC. Após passar a Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, foi descendo e em Leiria marcava 23/24ºC e ainda havia algumas nuvens baixas perdidas, provenientes do "manto" de nevoeiro que estava junto à costa. No regresso, após a Serra foi sempre a subir chegando aos 35ºC na passagem por Alvega. 
Deixo umas fotos:




Muita neblina presente:




Já na A1, Serra de Aire e algumas nuvens de evolução para o interior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2020 às 21:36)

A tarde por cá foi amena, e só não aqueceu mais devido ao vento fraco, que se fazia sentir, eram be visíveis no horizonte algumas formações nebulosas de tamanho considerável.


----------



## RStorm (25 Mai 2020 às 22:11)

Boa noite 

Mais um dia quente e soalheiro, com nortada a amenizar um pouco. 
Apesar de ter estado presente alguma bruma/neblina, foi possível avistar as células que andaram em Espanha e também a nebulosidade baixa junto à faixa costeira. 

A partir de amanhã a temperatura promete subir bem, tanto de noite como de dia... está a começar  No entanto, a previsão para o dia de amanhã está bem interessante: a área onde está prevista que haja maior probabilidade de ocorrerem trovoadas, apanha aqui a zona leste do concelho. Com muita sorte, ainda poderemos apanhar com algum "rabisco"  

Mínima: *15,4ºC *
Máxima: *28,3ºC *

T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mai 2020 às 02:05)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia quente e com céu limpo. Supostamente este tempo tem os dias contados, mas duvido muito que junho seja de facto um mês frio e chuvoso, tal como foi o ano passado.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,8°C
Mín: 15,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 30,6°C 
Mín: 16,4°C

Agora estão 17,4°C e céu limpo. Que bom para refrescar a casa!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mai 2020 às 08:51)

Bom dia, 
O que eu tenho a dizer é que aproxima-se mais um dia quente... Ainda nem 9 da manhã são e já estão 21,6ºC, com céu limpo e vento de nordeste, com a temperatura a subir a pique depois de uma mínima de 15,7ºC na Charneca e de 16,4ºC em Corroios.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2020 às 09:43)

Boas, 

A rede Ipma não engana, dia quente em perspectiva.


----------



## almeida96 (26 Mai 2020 às 11:19)

Grande contraste com o dia de ontem! 

Depois de uma mínima de 14,7ºC, a temperatura segue agora nos *25,7ºC.* O valor mais elevado desde dia 3.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2020 às 12:25)

Boas,

Fornalha activa por cá, 28 graus.
Destaque para o vento fraco, também é bom ter descanso...


----------



## david 6 (26 Mai 2020 às 12:37)

31ºC


----------



## criz0r (26 Mai 2020 às 14:36)

29.8ºC. Hoje não me safo dos 30ºC.

Em Espanha, perto de Salamanca a coisa está pornográfica,


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mai 2020 às 14:56)

Por aqui a temperatura até desceu na última hora, devido ao vento de sudoeste. Estão 26,7ºC e céu limpo. 
Corroios já segue acima de 30ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2020 às 15:11)

Sigo com mais uma tarde bem amena, e com vento fraco a moderado, que vai dando uma sensação bem mais fresca, do que estava anteriormente previsto.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Mai 2020 às 15:21)

Boa tarde malta! 

Por aqui tarde de calor insuportável! *31ºC* e *50% de HR*, que dão uma sensação de 33ºC...  
Rotação do vento para O, que se mantém fraco tal como na madrugada e manhã, mas nem por isso a temperature baixa!  

Cumulus visiveis para E, na zona do vale do Tejo, mas insignificantes por enquanto.


----------



## david 6 (26 Mai 2020 às 15:21)

34.1ºC e vão aparecendo uns cumulus por aqui


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 15:25)

Há pequenos Cumulus congestus e Altocumulus castellanus nos quatro quadrantes aqui à volta da Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Ténues ecos de radar nas zonas de Alcochete/Montijo e entre Vila Franca e Torres Vedras.


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2020 às 15:31)

Boa Tarde

Tal como esperado, dia muito quente e com lestada fraca. Não se pode andar na rua  
Nesta última hora houve uma explosão de cumulus no quadrante leste e tem vindo a ter bons desenvolvimentos. 

T. Atual: *30,8ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 15:51)

Ecos mais consistentes sobre a Marateca.





Entretanto, na webcam do Meco, lá ao longe à direita...





A imagem das massas de ar sobre a península é interessante na sua configuração anelar:






EDIT: Célula da Marateca já tem eco amarelo forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 15:59)

Cúmulos a crescerem aqui à volta, foto para sudeste há instantes.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Mai 2020 às 16:00)

Por aqui vão crescendo cada vez mais cumulus, nos quadrantes N e E, o sol já encobre por momentos até!
Vento rodou agora para N, fraco na mesma. Temperatura mantém os 31ºC e grande bafo na rua...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mai 2020 às 16:04)

Começa a crescer bem:


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2020 às 16:18)

Impressionante a evolução das nuvens. Até se consegue ver o rápido crescimento a olho nu 

T. Atual: *30,9ºC *
HR: 47%
Vento: E / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2020 às 16:24)

Eco amarelo junto a Palmela! Querem ver que vem aí mais uma tarde de festival...


----------



## tomalino (26 Mai 2020 às 16:37)

Há meia hora atrás, para sudoeste:






Entretanto chegou a nortada e cortou a alimentação das nuvens. 


Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (26 Mai 2020 às 16:39)

2 grandes "couves-flor" para E/SE, crescimento rápido das células em Palmela bem visiveis daqui. Para norte parece tudo mais dissipado...
Comportamento estranho do vento, fraco a moderado, de várias direcções!

EDIT: recebi alerta da app Lightning, diversas descargas na zona de Palmela!! (35 km em linha recta daqui)


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2020 às 16:42)

Já repararam que esta é a única célula que está em território nacional neste momento? 
Curioso que este ano tem havido um íman em relação às trovoadas nesta zona. Consequências da despoluição?


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 16:45)

32,1ºC
50%
Vento fraco, rumo variável, mais frequente de NNW.

Células de Marateca/Setúbal, torres de rápido crescimento, não desenvolvem bigorna e de duração efémera, não há humidade suficiente.
Mas os ecos de Marateca passaram pelo laranja:






15:16:28 SSE





15:17:49 SSE





E agora roxo! Mais perto do Montijo.


----------



## meko60 (26 Mai 2020 às 16:51)

Boa tarde.
Vejo bem daqui para SE as formações entre o estuário do Tejo e o do Sado.Humidade relativa nos 52%,pelo que não deve dar em nada.A temperatura é de 30,2ºC.


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2020 às 16:55)

Boas tardes. Céu escuro por aqui mas ainda não chove.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2020 às 16:58)

Boas!

Tarde de calor em Coruche! 

Vão crescendo nuvens de desenvolvimento, parece-me ser convecção com a base alta. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde.


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2020 às 17:01)

Já chuvisca , pingos muito pequenos.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mai 2020 às 17:02)

Célula de Palmela vista da Baía de Cascais:


----------



## Tufao André (26 Mai 2020 às 17:03)

Thomar disse:


> Boas tardes. Céu escuro por aqui mas ainda não chove.



Não reportas trovoada por aí? Houve bastantes descargas eléctricas concentradas na zona de Pinhal Novo/Palmela...

E tão bem visiveis as torres daqui!
*31ºC*, *50% HR*


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2020 às 17:08)

Primeiro aguaceiro já está. Já ouvi 2 roncos distantes e muito abafados, provalvelmente, descargas intra-nuvens.


----------



## criz0r (26 Mai 2020 às 17:21)

Já estão a "travar" mesmo ás portas do Tejo. Humidade insuficiente e muito vento junto á faixa costeira a limitar essa progressão.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Mai 2020 às 17:22)

Nortada já se instalou, fraca a moderada. Portanto é para esquecer alguma chance de instabilidade por aqui...
Céu interessante a leste!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mai 2020 às 17:34)

Tirada daqui de casa:



DSC_0196 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 17:35)

A1, Santa Iria

31,6°C
56%
Boa vista sobre a célula, vê-se que falta humidade nos níveis médio/baixo.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (26 Mai 2020 às 17:37)

Vista para Leste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## hmapc (26 Mai 2020 às 17:38)

Monumental descarga de agua aqui na zona da Autoeuropa. Temperatura está nos 27.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 17:42)

Duas fotografias tiradas desde Loures para a célula que tem estado na zona de Palmela, pelas 17h05.




IMG_1982-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1979-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2020 às 17:47)

Cenário bastante ineteressante aqui mesmo à porta, mas ainda ouvi um único trovão... 
O sol já se tapou por completo. 

T. Atual: *29,9ºC*
HR: 49% 
Vento: SE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2020 às 18:04)

A nortada entrou agora em acção de forma repentina e isso já se nota na rápida dissipação das células. 
No entanto, continuam a surgir bons desenvolvimentos a NE da célula, o radar já mostra novo eco a sul do campo de tiro de Alcochete.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 18:04)

Essa descarga de água fez a célula colapsar, esgotou-lhe a humidade e agora a nortada pode estar a ajudar a dissipação. 

Costa da Caparica
29,1°C
57%


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2020 às 18:08)

O calor continua a fazer-se sentir, e o céu está bem marcado, pela células gigantes que sobressaem á vista.


----------



## GTi (26 Mai 2020 às 18:16)

hmapc disse:


> Monumental descarga de agua aqui na zona da Autoeuropa. Temperatura está nos 27.


Também a apanhei!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 18:26)

Mais umas fotos da célula a sudeste.




IMG_1987 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2000-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2003-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1995 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1994 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## criz0r (26 Mai 2020 às 18:36)

Brutal essas panorâmicas @Duarte Sousa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 19:15)

criz0r disse:


> Brutal essas panorâmicas @Duarte Sousa



Obrigado!  Por acaso nenhuma é panorâmica  Isto falando na construção das imagens, claro.

--

Vistas interessantes desde algumas webcams de aeródromos do litoral centro.

Pias Longas.







Leiria.






Benavente.


----------



## david 6 (26 Mai 2020 às 19:23)

Estou em Coruche neste momento, está a começar a escurecer a norte e leste!


----------



## tomalino (26 Mai 2020 às 19:36)

Vista para nordeste, desde Santo António dos Cavaleiros:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (26 Mai 2020 às 19:46)

Dia quentinho e com alguma convecção interessante a meio da tarde. Para já ainda se vão vendo alguns cúmulos a NE...


----------



## Fall9 (26 Mai 2020 às 20:25)

Célula a sudeste evolução.
(Desculpem a qualidade menos boa)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (26 Mai 2020 às 20:25)

Ainda vai sobrevivendo alguma coisita, a NE


----------



## david 6 (26 Mai 2020 às 20:34)

por volta das 20h, tirada de Coruche, da baixa e do castelo (ponto alto) para leste:


----------



## david 6 (26 Mai 2020 às 20:35)

agora a norte da Fajarda


----------



## pmontas (26 Mai 2020 às 20:40)

Eco Rocho para os lados de Almeirim

Enviado do meu SM-J600FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 21:04)

Últimas fotos da célula que esteve na zona de Palmela durante a tarde, a sudeste de Loures, e um time-lapse onde é visível o seu crescimento e desmoronamento 




IMG_1985-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1986-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1992-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1993-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1996-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2020 às 21:42)

E depois de um fim de tarde, abafada, e com o céu bastante ameaçador, lá acabou por cair uns aguaceiros fracos, durante uns 10 minutos, mas nem chegou a molhar o chão.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 21:49)

david 6 disse:


> agora a norte da Fajarda





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Últimas fotos da célula que esteve na zona de Palmela durante a tarde, a sudeste de Loures, e um time-lapse onde é visível o seu crescimento e desmoronamento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas fotos!
Desde a praia do Rei via -se as células de Santarém/Almeirim também. 

Agora estão 20,9°C e 79% aqui na praia. Noite espectacular. 


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2020 às 21:55)

Ui lestada e 25 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2020 às 21:57)

*Fenómeno meteorológico causa estragos em Fazendas de Almeirim*

Situação ocorreu ao final da tarde desta terça-feira, 27 de Maio.
Um fenómeno meteorológico, provavelmente um mini-tornado, provocou estragos em Fazendas de Almeirim, concelho de Almeirim. A situação registou-se na zona do Bairro Ancofa na tarde desta terça-feira, 27 de Maio. Houve postes de electricidade arrancados e árvores destruídas. Não há feridos a registar.

https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2020-...vREkQfSRhSsne4b32ICsQavfTAFamQWXw7tQa9lgWbIUw


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 21:57)




----------



## Brites (26 Mai 2020 às 22:03)

joralentejano disse:


>


Poderá ter sido um downbrust? 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 22:03)

27,4°C e 57%, nas portagens da 25 de Abril.
E mantem-se essa temperatura ao longo do Eixo Norte-Sul.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 22:09)

Brites disse:


> Poderá ter sido um downbrust?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


Provavelmente, não sei. Foi forte!! 

Algumas fotos dos estragos causados:


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 22:10)

Brites disse:


> Poderá ter sido um downbrust?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


Depois de ver o vídeo e enquanto não vejo outras evidências inclino-me mais para isso mesmo.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 22:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Provavelmente, não sei. Foi forte!!
> 
> Algumas fotos dos estragos causados:


Não estão disponíveis. Ainda as vês?

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 22:17)

StormRic disse:


> Não estão disponíveis. Ainda as vês?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


Sim, partilho assim então:













Fonte: Luso Meteo


----------



## remember (26 Mai 2020 às 22:33)

Boas pessoal,

Noite quentinha... 25.4°C com 56% de HR e vento de ONO.

Un bafo autêntico dentro de casa, dia bastante quente, acima dos 27°C em todas as divisões, janelas abertas desde que chegámos a casa.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (26 Mai 2020 às 22:52)

Um horror aqui também, mais parece uma daquelas noites de bafo de Agosto... 
Auriol a marcar lá fora na casa dos 24ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2020 às 23:09)

Lestada tem cá um impacto!
Na última madrugada foi no norte, hoje somos nós os premiados... 25,5 graus.
Lestada moderada com rajadas.

Há potencial para ter mínima tropical, mas sempre a rotação ou não do vento determina esse mesmo desfecho.

Na praia do Guincho a Davis marca 27,3 graus, aquele sítio só pode ter algum efeito fohen neste tipo de noites!! Pode perfeitamente ter esses valores madrugada dentro, estes registos fogem um pouco, mas estou cá para partilhar.


----------



## remember (26 Mai 2020 às 23:28)

Como costumo dizer, cum catano...

Dormir, vai ser bem complicado... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (26 Mai 2020 às 23:29)

Boa noite.
Dia abafado,não que a temperatura fosse muito elevada,mas sentia-se bem o calor. A máxima foi de* 31,1ºC* e a mínima de *19ºC*
A noite vai tropical com* 26,6ºC .*


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2020 às 23:47)

O mais fresco que se arranja até agora são os 24,0°C em Santa Iria de Azoia, perto do rio (IC2). 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mai 2020 às 00:10)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia mais quente da semana por cá, com máxima de  31.8°c ,  lestada bem vincanda , e noite  segue tropicalissíma 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (27 Mai 2020 às 00:14)

A máxima acabou por não subir tanto, ficando-se pelos *28,6ºC*.

De momento ainda uns "tropicais" 21,8ºC.


----------



## almeida96 (27 Mai 2020 às 00:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lestada tem cá um impacto!
> Na última madrugada foi no norte, hoje somos nós os premiados... 25,5 graus.
> Lestada moderada com rajadas.
> 
> ...



Do outro lado da serra, Colares segue com 17,6ºC.

Enquanto isso, Almoinhas Velhas vai nos 25,2ºC. Impressionante diferença de temperatura.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2020 às 01:06)

Mais um vídeo espantoso que mostra aquilo que passou por Almeirim. O barulho do vento fez-me logo lembrar o vídeo do tornado de Silves, em novembro de 2012.


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2020 às 07:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais um vídeo espantoso que mostra aquilo que passou por Almeirim. O barulho do vento fez-me logo lembrar o vídeo do tornado de Silves, em novembro de 2012.


Que brutalidade!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mai 2020 às 08:16)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a tarde de ontem foi bem quente e ainda esteve céu nublado, mas não caiu nada. Penso também ter ouvido um ronco longínquo, mas não tenho a certeza disso...
A noite foi incrivelmente quente. Apesar de não ter sido tropical, devido ao vento de sul (e mais tarde de noroeste) que começou a soprar a partir das quatro da madrugada - o que já seria de esperar, porque aqui na zona noites tropicais é só quando o rei faz anos. 

Interessantes os registos de Almeirim. As imagens parecem mesmo daqueles downbursts intensos das planícies americanas!  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,2ºC
Mín: 15,7ºC

*Corroios*
Máx: 30,4ºC
Mín: 18,1ºC

Agora já estão 21,4ºC e está céu limpo. Aproxima-se mais um dia fervente...


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Mai 2020 às 09:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais um vídeo espantoso que mostra aquilo que passou por Almeirim. O barulho do vento fez-me logo lembrar o vídeo do tornado de Silves, em novembro de 2012.



Faz lembrar um pouco esse vídeo do tornado de Silves, mas apenas na sua proporção. Se o revermos, este não passa de um menino 


Não deixa de ser um belo registo de um downburst potente, e não deixa de impressionar. Mas à sua escala, um tornado F2 ou F3 é de outro campeonato!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2020 às 09:21)

almeida96 disse:


> Do outro lado da serra, Colares segue com 17,6ºC.
> 
> Enquanto isso, Almoinhas Velhas vai nos 25,2ºC. Impressionante diferença de temperatura.



Sem dúvida, que diferenças!
Neste caso Colares não sofre de lestada pois sofre de inversão local e respectivo arrefecimento nocturno do vale. Até mesmo a costa sintrense dificilmente tem mínimas tropicais. 

Entretanto registei a primeira mínima tropical do ano, 21,0 graus.


----------



## Agreste (27 Mai 2020 às 09:44)

pode ter sido um tornado ou não...

a mim lembram-me mais este video de pavia (alentejo) ao mesmo tempo que estavam a ocorrer os enormes incêndios de 2017.

https://video.flis9-1.fna.fbcdn.net...=6c3aba8ed791b4bb7741664442adff85&oe=5ECE4F5C


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Mai 2020 às 10:35)

Não sei se repararam, mas as fortes linhas de trovoadas que passearam entre a fronteira de Portalegre e o Tejo não foram detetadas por uma única estação da rede meteorológica nacional... Dá que pensar...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2020 às 10:49)

bandevelugo disse:


> Não sei se repararam, mas as fortes linhas de trovoadas que passearam entre a fronteira de Portalegre e o Tejo não foram detetadas por uma única estação da rede meteorológica nacional... Dá que pensar...


As células passaram num local onde não há uma única estação. Apenas Ponte De Sôr tem alguma cobertura e a estação do Aeródromo registou uma rajada máxima de 67,3km/h, provavelmente devido à passagem de uma célula no local. No que diz respeito à precipitação não há registo porque ou o pluviometro não funciona, ou não existe. 
No entanto, uma estação netatmo da cidade registou 10.8mm ontem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2020 às 11:10)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Faz lembrar um pouco esse vídeo do tornado de Silves, mas apenas na sua proporção. Se o revermos, este não passa de um menino
> 
> 
> Não deixa de ser um belo registo de um downburst potente, e não deixa de impressionar. Mas à sua escala, um tornado F2 ou F3 é de outro campeonato!





Agreste disse:


> pode ter sido um tornado ou não...
> 
> a mim lembram-me mais este video de pavia (alentejo) ao mesmo tempo que estavam a ocorrer os enormes incêndios de 2017.
> 
> https://video.flis9-1.fna.fbcdn.net...=6c3aba8ed791b4bb7741664442adff85&oe=5ECE4F5C



Pode ter sido tornado, mas eu apontaria mais para um downburst. A referência que fiz ao tornado de Silves foi simplesmente ao barulho do vento que me transportou para lá.

Infelizmente o vídeo foi eliminado do facebook (ou colocado como privado)


----------



## tomalino (27 Mai 2020 às 11:27)

Os vídeos e as fotografias dos estragos sugerem um downburst.
Esta fotografia mostra a assinatura típica de um downburst:







Fonte: Meteo Trás os Montes / Sandro Silva


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Mai 2020 às 12:47)

joralentejano disse:


> As células passaram num local onde não há uma única estação. Apenas Ponte De Sôr tem alguma cobertura e a estação do Aeródromo registou uma rajada máxima de 67,3km/h, provavelmente devido à passagem de uma célula no local. No que diz respeito à precipitação não há registo porque ou o pluviometro não funciona, ou não existe.
> No entanto, uma estação netatmo da cidade registou 10.8mm ontem.



Eu percebo isso, e há o radar, os detetores de descargas, e mais os satélites, etc.. Mas no fim a medição rigorosa, bem como o seguimento meteorológico (secas, barragens,...), são feitos com base nas estações "tradicionais", digo eu.

Faz-me confusão que não haja integração na rede nacional das estações da APA, da agricultura, dos aeródromos,... operadas por serviços públicos, pagos por todos nós. Já somos um país pobre e com poucos recursos para estas coisas, depois ainda nos damos ao luxo de os desperdiçar.

Desculpem o off topic.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2020 às 12:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pode ter sido tornado, mas eu apontaria mais para um downburst. A referência que fiz ao tornado de Silves foi simplesmente ao barulho do vento que me transportou para lá.
> 
> Infelizmente o vídeo foi eliminado do facebook (ou colocado como privado)



Já está disponível novamente, atualizei o link no post original.

Pelos vistos não dá para reproduzir através do fórum... enfim


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mai 2020 às 13:29)

Pela Figueira temos mais um dia de calor, a noite foi complicada para dormir, e aqui nem houve mínimas tão más como vejo aqui descritas. Os dados de São Pedro de Moel são estrondoso: a estação escapou à lestada até ontem à tarde, mas durante a noite a temperatura começou a subir e agora já vai quase nos 30 ºC, depois de uma noite tropicalíssima


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mai 2020 às 14:21)

Por aqui a temperatura, mais uma vez, não chegou aos 30ºC. Raios partam o vento de sudoeste! 
Mesmo assim estão 26,2ºC!


----------



## Marco Ferreira (27 Mai 2020 às 14:29)

Pombal com 31.5ºC ás 13h


----------



## remember (27 Mai 2020 às 14:33)

Boa tarde,

Por Massama está um bafo autêntico o carro em andamento sempre nos 31°C, está muito abafado... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2020 às 15:17)

Boas!

Tarde quente aqui pela Azambuja! 


Ontem ao final da tarde a célula de Almeirim vista da Azambuja:

B
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2020 às 16:14)

Ontem na Praia do Rei.
Time-lapse, movimento acelerado 100x.
Dissipação da célula de Palmela e muito ao longe aparecimento das células de Santarém/Almeirim, desde o momento do possível _downburst_.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2020 às 16:32)

Agora na rua:

Nortada a intensificar-se, NNW até 20 Km/h.

30,6°C a descer.
45%
Alguns Fractocumulus, não há indícios de instabilidade como ontem.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (27 Mai 2020 às 16:47)

Calor horrível em Peniche!
Valha-nos esta aragem... mesmo assim ao abrigo não se pode estar com o bafo quente. 
O Accuweather aponta 31ºC a esta hora em Peniche. Por norma não me foi nestes registos mas com o calor que está poderá ser mesmo essa a temperatura actual sim!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Mai 2020 às 17:06)

Ainda sobre ontem, este vídeo que filmei do outflow de Fazendas de Almeirim 


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (27 Mai 2020 às 17:15)

Reportando da Aroeira: Manhã prometia dia quente com vento fraco de Leste/NE. Neste momento tarde agradável. Céu limpo e vento rodou para Norte. Sopra moderado.


----------



## charlie17 (27 Mai 2020 às 17:59)

bandevelugo disse:


> Não sei se repararam, mas as fortes linhas de trovoadas que passearam entre a fronteira de Portalegre e o Tejo não foram detetadas por uma única estação da rede meteorológica nacional... Dá que pensar...


De facto a linha Portalegre-Lisboa não possui muitas estações da rede do IPMA, mas mesmo com uma intensa rede, fenómenos de escalas deste género só com muita sorte são detetados... ainda bem que existem radares!


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2020 às 18:02)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ainda sobre ontem, este vídeo que filmei do outflow de Fazendas de Almeirim
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk



Jardim das Portas do Sol, bom posto de observação! 

Talvez seja possível calcular a velocidade de deslocação das nuvens de poeira.


----------



## charlie17 (27 Mai 2020 às 18:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pode ter sido tornado, mas eu apontaria mais para um downburst. A referência que fiz ao tornado de Silves foi simplesmente ao barulho do vento que me transportou para lá.
> 
> Infelizmente o vídeo foi eliminado do facebook (ou colocado como privado)



Também concordo contigo... não sou "perito" em downbursts nem em instabilidade, mas este tipo de fenómenos penso estar mais associado a rajadas fortes descendentes (para compensar a ascensão de ar provocada pela convecção)...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mai 2020 às 18:28)

Geopower disse:


> Reportando da Aroeira: Manhã prometia dia quente com vento fraco de Leste/NE. Neste momento tarde agradável. Céu limpo e vento rodou para Norte. Sopra moderado.


Confirmo... A temperatura tem vindo a descer continuamente desde a uma da tarde, estando agora nos 24,4°C. O vento fraco a moderado de noroeste tem feito uma sensação de amenidade que foi inexistente nos últimos dias. Ainda bem! 

Por mais quantos dias estarás a reportar da Aroeira?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2020 às 19:24)

Umas fotografias ainda da tarde de ontem, mas desta vez da célula que surgiu a nordeste. Não sei precisar se foi esta que causou os estragos em Almeirim ou se era outra.

As primeiras 2 fotos foram tiradas do telhado do prédio onde vivo, as restantes foram tiradas desde a localidade de Fonte Santa, no Pinheiro de Loures, onde tive de ir ao final da tarde.




IMG_2023-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2009-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2033-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2036-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2039-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2042-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2020 às 19:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Umas fotografias ainda da tarde de ontem, mas desta vez da célula que surgiu a nordeste. Não sei precisar se foi esta que causou os estragos em Almeirim ou se era outra.
> 
> As primeiras 2 fotos foram tiradas do telhado do prédio onde vivo, as restantes foram tiradas desde a localidade de Fonte Santa, no Pinheiro de Loures, onde tive de ir ao final da tarde.
> 
> ...


Foi esta, sim.

Por aqui hoje, novamente Praia do Rei, muito mais fresco do que ontem, devido à nortada estável nos 15 Km/h de NW.

21,8°C
73%

A água continua óptima, 18°C pelo menos.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2020 às 20:22)

Comunicado do IPMA em relação ao ocorrido em Almeirim.

"*FENÓMENO METEOROLÓGICO 26 MAIO 2020*
2020-05-27 (IPMA)

Durante a tarde do dia 26 Maio 2020, a localidade de Fazendas de Almeirim (Ribatejo) e área circundante foram particularmente afetadas por um fenómeno meteorológico designado por *downburst*. Este fenómeno traduziu-se pela ocorrência de vento a soprar com rajadas muito fortes, acompanhado de precipitação, por vezes sob a forma de granizo, e por uma acentuada descida da temperatura do ar, verificada em poucos minutos, mesmo em locais pouco afetados pela precipitação.

Este fenómeno foi favorecido pela conjugação de um conjunto de ingredientes atmosféricos verificada durante a tarde sobre a referida região mas também sobre outros locais do Ribatejo e Alto-Alentejo. A formação de nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical ocorreu num ambiente atmosférico caraterizado por instabilidade e elevado conteúdo de humidade. No entanto, a altitude a partir da qual existiam condições para a formação de nuvens era elevada, tipicamente em torno dos 2500 m de altitude, o que se traduziu na formação de nuvens de tipo cumuliforme mas com base elevada. Por outro lado, a camada de ar compreendida entre o solo e a base das nuvens era relativamente seca.

Neste contexto, quer as gotas, quer as pedras de granizo, no seu trajeto de precipitação para a superfície, foram parcialmente evaporadas e sublimadas pela massa de ar quente e seca relativamente extensa que se encontrava entre a base das nuvens e o solo. Na sequência destes processos, o ar seco perdeu bastante calor e tornou-se mais frio, mais denso (mais pesado), tendo-se organizado em correntes descendentes bastante acentuadas. Ao alcançar níveis mais baixos, junto ao solo, as correntes descendentes divergiram e propagaram-se junto à superfície (ver diagrama explicativo da *figura 1*). No caso deste episódio de vento forte, a própria nuvem que gerou o fenómeno foi-se deslocando, tendo o vento mais forte sido sentido quando o escoamento divergente se encontrava próximo da localidade.

O radar de Coruche observou o fenómeno a cerca de 18 km de distância. Nas observações efetuadas a menor altitude, entre 100 e 200 m acima do solo, foi possível seguir o processo de forte divergência da corrente descendente ao aproximar-se da superfície, entre as 18:56 (hora local) e as 19:26, sendo visível que pelas 19:06 se encontrava sobre Fazendas de Almeirim.

A* figura 2* é uma animação efetuada com imagens de radar onde as cores amareladas correspondem a movimentos de afastamento do radar e as cores esverdeadas a movimentos de aproximação, com Fazendas de Almeirim representada com “X” e o radar a localizar-se na interseção das linhas a preto."












Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...icias/textos/downburst_almeirim_maio2020.html


----------



## RStorm (27 Mai 2020 às 20:47)

Boa Tarde
Mais um dia soalheiro e quente, após uma madrugada a roçar o tropical  Dentro de casa está um braseiro, que nem com janelas abertas durante a noite, se consegue ter alguma frescura para arrefecer 
O vento soprou fraco de leste até meio da tarde, rodando para NW e aumentando de intensidade, enfraquecendo bastante agora no final do dia.

Ontem, a nortada começou a meter acelerador e esfumaçou logo de imediato toda a convecção existente. No entanto, ainda deu para ver as vistas das células do Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *16,2ºC *
Máxima: *31,3ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *18,4ºC *
Máxima: *31,9ºC *

T. Atual: *24,9ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2020 às 20:49)

StormRic disse:


> Fantásticas fotos!
> Desde a praia do Rei via -se as células de Santarém/Almeirim também.
> 
> Agora estão 20,9°C e 79% aqui na praia. Noite espectacular.
> ...



Obrigado!  Tinha-me esquecido de agradecer eheh.

Últimas fotos e pequeno time-lapse feito durante o tempo em que estive na Fonte Santa, Pinheiro de Loures. Pena não poder ter gravado até à luz do Sol desaparecer.




IMG_2053-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2088-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2069-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2093-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2096 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2102 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2111-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_2108-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## remember (27 Mai 2020 às 21:58)

Bem, 

que loucura de vento aqui por Santa Iria de Azoia, parece que vai tudo pelo ar lol

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (27 Mai 2020 às 23:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Confirmo... A temperatura tem vindo a descer continuamente desde a uma da tarde, estando agora nos 24,4°C. O vento fraco a moderado de noroeste tem feito uma sensação de amenidade que foi inexistente nos últimos dias. Ainda bem!
> 
> Por mais quantos dias estarás a reportar da Aroeira?


Já estou a reportar da ilha de calor urbano de Lisboa. Noite segue tropical: 23.4°C. Vento moderado de NW a ajudar a  diminuir a temperatura dentro de casa.
Estava bem melhor  na Aroeira.


----------



## undersnite (28 Mai 2020 às 00:33)

A noite segue agradável com 19.5º.
Até o cão já prefere dormir na rua do que dentro da garagem


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mai 2020 às 00:34)

Geopower disse:


> Estava bem melhor na Aroeira.


Isto aqui é o paraíso ao nível das temperaturas! Nestes dias, a minha zona foi das únicas que não registou uma temperatura máxima superior a 30°C nestes dias, mas o dia de amanhã promete atingir esse valor, vendo pelos modelos. Logo veremos o que acontece...  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,2°C
Mín: 18,7°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 31,1°C
Mín: 19,8°C

Agora estão 20,9°C e céu limpo. Bendito vento de noroeste!


----------



## Tufao André (28 Mai 2020 às 01:03)

Boa noite!

Dia quente, mas a temp máxima hoje foi abaixo do previsto com o vento de NO a entrar mais cedo - 29°C 
HR um pouco alta, deu sensação térmica superior a 30°C! 

Vai descendo gradualmente a temperatura, 22°C, com vento fraco a moderado de NO. Dá para ir refrescando a casa...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2020 às 01:11)

Boas,

24 graus aqui. 
26 graus no Guincho.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2020 às 04:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Últimas fotos e pequeno time-lapse feito durante o tempo em que estive na Fonte Santa, Pinheiro de Loures. Pena não poder ter gravado até à luz do Sol desaparecer.



Como sempre, grandes fotos!

Ainda de dia 26:
Mesmo de muito longe (Praia do Rei, 80-90 Km), o evento de Almeirim, no início do primeiro vídeo do lado esquerdo, a célula que depois fica temporariamente oculta por nuvens mais próximas.

Nota-se que as células tiveram dificuldade em criar bigornas (Cumulonimbus calvus) pois desmoronavam-se devido a falta de continuidade do fluxo ascensional.
Observa-se ainda movimentos com diferentes direcções nos níveis baixo e médio/alto, de NW cruzado com ENE.

E o poente do mesmo dia. Serra de Sintra limpa, a nortada era fraca à superfície e níveis baixos.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Mai 2020 às 09:21)

Bom dia a todos! 

Que maravilha acordar com um ar condicionado natural!!  
Vento fraco a moderado de ENE, alguma humidade e *21°C* apenas. 
Mínima não tropical desta vez, desceu até aos 19°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2020 às 10:49)

A lestada começou a fazer _estragos _logo pela amanhã, subida abrupta da temperatura em muitas das estações do litoral.

Um bom exemplo é a estação de Dunas de Mira que passou de 14,8ºC para 28,8ºC das 7h às 10h.


----------



## almeida96 (28 Mai 2020 às 11:32)

Ontem a mínima não foi tropical por um 'niquinho'...19,9ºC foi a mínima. 

Extremos de ontem: *29,8ºC*/ *19,9ºC
*
Hoje ainda desceu aos 19,3ºC. De momento, já 27ºC. Será que hoje passa dos 30ºC ?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mai 2020 às 12:19)

Como já disse algumas vezes por aqui, mínimas tropicais na zona é só quando o rei faz anos, o que se justifica pela presença do mar, que se encontra aqui mesmo ao lado.  

Entretanto sopra um vento moderado de nordeste e estão 28,1ºC neste momento. Entretanto parece que teremos um começo de junho chuvoso e mais ameno, ainda bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2020 às 13:25)

Boas

Dia quente!

30,5 graus.

Como expectável a temperatura da água do mar, subiu bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2020 às 14:44)

Mais uma tarde bem quente, em que só apetece é "fugir" para uma sombra, onde a diferença é menos 5 ºC.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2020 às 15:56)

Agora, fora da janela (lado da sombra do prédio): 

32,5ºC
38%

Eólicas paradas.
Bruma e algum esbranquiçamento do céu.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Mai 2020 às 16:09)

Tarde bem quente hoje, em comparação com o dia de ontem! 

*32ºC* à sombra, *38%* HR (o dia mais seco desta onda de calor) 
Vento fraco
Bastante poeira no ar!


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2020 às 18:22)

Boas!

Tarde quente aqui pela Azambuja, o meu sensor sem RS marca 34.0ºC, não deverá andar muito longe da realidade.


----------



## almeida96 (28 Mai 2020 às 19:12)

almeida96 disse:


> Ontem a mínima não foi tropical por um 'niquinho'...19,9ºC foi a mínima.
> 
> Extremos de ontem: *29,8ºC*/ *19,9ºC
> *
> Hoje ainda desceu aos 19,3ºC. De momento, já 27ºC. Será que hoje passa dos 30ºC ?



E a resposta é sim! A máxima foi de 31,1ºC. 

De momento 24,5ºC, estagnados.


----------



## Geopower (28 Mai 2020 às 21:16)

A reportar da costa oeste, Santa Cruz. Dia de calor  com céu limpo e vento fraco de SE durante a manhã. Tarde e final de dia com vento fraco de NW.
Crepúsculo a NW:


----------



## Candy (28 Mai 2020 às 22:55)

Boas, desculpem o Off topic mas...

Algum de vós está com problemas de praga de mosquitos?
Em Peniche deve estar meia população a proceder a uma matança dentro de casa!

Haverá algum tópico?

O calor foi mais que muito! Se Agosto for assim o verão promete muita gente nas praias 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mai 2020 às 23:53)

Candy disse:


> Boas, desculpem o Off topic mas...
> 
> Algum de vós está com problemas de praga de mosquitos?
> Em Peniche deve estar meia população a proceder a uma matança dentro de casa!
> ...


Provavelmente pode ter a ver com a localização. Peniche é uma zona onde é raro ocorrerem os valores de temperaturas que têm ocorrido, e portanto esta é uma ótima altura para os insetos se reproduzirem...
Eu por aqui também notei um aumento brusco das moscas e dos mosquito, que no início da primavera eram quase inexistentes... 
_____________________
Boa noite,
Assim continua o tempo por aqui, quente e seco... O dia de hoje foi provavelmente o mais quente e o mais poeirento de todos os dias desta vaga de calor, superando os 30°C, mas mesmo assim não atingindo os 33,4°C de dia 3 de maio. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,2°C
Mín: 18,1°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 31,6°C
Mín: 19,7°C

Agora estão 22,2°C e céu limpo. Parece que teremos um começo de junho que lembrará um pouco o mês de maio, mas com temperaturas da época... Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2020 às 00:49)

Boas,

Ontem tive mínima tropical mas mesmo no limite, 20,1 graus.
Neste caso duas mínimas tropicais consecutivas.

Agora 24,8 graus.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 04:21)

Na rua, às 4h (3h utc):

Entre *24,1ºC e 24,8ºC*. Cerca de 54%.

0,0 Km/h

E faltam menos de duas horas para o nascer do sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2020 às 08:14)

Boas, 

Impressionante, mínima de 23,3 graus 

Neste momento 24,5 graus


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2020 às 09:35)

Boas!

O meu sensor registou 20,9ºC de mínima aqui pela Azambuja.... Assim fica difícil dormir...


----------



## charlie17 (29 Mai 2020 às 09:38)

Mínima de 17.7ºC em Coruche. Acordei e senti cheiro a incêndios na rua... pelo site do fogos.pt houve um cerca das 4h da manhã para os lados de Sintra. A essa hora a minha estação registava vento de NW. Será que vem daí?

agora: 24.8ºC
HR: 68%


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mai 2020 às 09:41)

Ainda são nove da manhã e já estão 24,9ºC. Que calor, vá lá que vai durar pouco!


----------



## RStorm (29 Mai 2020 às 11:22)

Boa Tarde

O tempo prossegue soalheiro e muito quente 
Lestada fraca durante grande parte dos dia, rodando temporariamente para NW a meio da tarde. Tem-se notado que as noites estão bem mais quentes, mas no entanto o início da manhã de ontem ainda foi algo fresquinho, embora a lestada estivesse presente   Hoje a conversa já foi outra... mínima tropical de *20,0ºC*, primeira do ano 

Parece que a partir das próximas horas e durante os próximos dias, aqui a zona E/NE do concelho volta a estar dentro da área em que há condições para trovoadas. Veremos o que nos reserva 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *18,2ºC *
Máxima: *32,0ºC *

T. Atual: *28,5ºC *
HR: 46%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Geopower (29 Mai 2020 às 11:53)

Bom dia. A reportar da costa oeste - Santa Cruz.
Dia de céu limpo com vento moderado de norte.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2020 às 12:06)

Bom dia,
Esta noite passada foi a 1ª em que nem conseguia dormir, tal não era o calor dentro de casa, tive de abrir a janela, e depois lá melhorou um pouco.
Esta manhã, tem sido marcada já por algumas nuvens presentes no céu, que por vezes ainda encobrem o sol, mas nem assim está mais fresco.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Mai 2020 às 12:08)

Aqui pela Figueira a manhã também está a ser bem mais fresca, não esperava esta subida já hoje, mas agradeço!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 16:11)

Boa tarde

31,5ºC
46%
0,0 Km/h

Convecção de base alta que dura pouco, nem tem bases planas, a WNW:






Também se avistam alguns Cumulus a Leste.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 16:29)

*31,6ºC*
53%

As eólicas já estão em movimento moderado, viradas a WNW.
Brisa agita os ramos aqui.
Fractocumulus


----------



## Candy (29 Mai 2020 às 16:47)

Peniche já se nota bastante vento.
Valha-nos isso!

O céu já está tudo coberto. Branquinho branquinho.

Hoje nem abrir as janelas por causa da praga de mosquitos! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 16:52)

Célula com eco roxo formou-se na zona de Pedrógão Grande:






Movimento lento para WSW.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2020 às 17:10)

StormRic disse:


> Célula com eco roxo formou-se na zona de Pedrógão Grande:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vejo daqui


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 17:24)

29,7°C
54%

Chegou a nortada de NW, máximo de 22 Km/h.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (29 Mai 2020 às 18:33)

Muita poeirada no ar............


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2020 às 19:04)

Boa tarde,

Depois de 3 dias escaldantes, a nortada já voltou ao seu habitat natural.

De momento, temperatura na casa dos 24ºC, em queda.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mai 2020 às 19:08)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia foi fresco devido à nortada constante desde manhã, que manteve as temperaturas em valores abaixo de 25ºC durante a tarde. Já Corroios chegou aos 32ºC, tendo sido o dia mais quente da vaga de calor...  
Entretanto a temperatura subiu na última hora, estando agora nos 25,2ºC. Mesmo assim é uma temperatura bem mais agradável que as que tivemos nos últimos dias (e as noites, por aqui, felizmente nunca são tropicais...).


----------



## remember (29 Mai 2020 às 22:49)

Boa noite,

Depois destes dias escaldantes e com mínimas a roçar o tropical, hoje primeira deste ano com 22.6°C.

Ainda 23.8°C, 58% de HR, foto de hoje bem cedo.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (29 Mai 2020 às 22:53)

Na costa oeste final de dia com nortada moderada. Céu pouco nublado.
Registo do pôr do sol  a Oeste:


----------



## Sanxito (30 Mai 2020 às 00:12)

Boa noite.
Aqui por Santa Marta do Pinhal, Corroios, nada de "especial" durante estes dias, em Lisboa a temperatura subiu sempre mais do que na margem sul, mas é óbvio que são valores bastante elevados para este mês. Em vaga de calor desde dia 21 inclusive.
Deixo os valores de temperatura desde dia 21.
Dia Tmin Tmax
21   15,4  27,3
22   15,6  28,3
23   18,1  29,2
24   17,3  29,9
25   16,8  30,3 
26   18,3  31,1 
27   20,5  30,6 
28   19,7  31,0 
29   21,3  28,0 

O dia de hoje foi realmente atípico, noite tropical com 21.3ºc, um dos valores mais altos desde que faço registos, senão mais alto neste mês. Depois a máxima fica nos 28.0ºc antes das 13:00, desce aos 24.5ºc e volta a subir ao final da tarde. 
Neste momento registo 25.0ºc e 57%HR, o vento é nulo com fluxo de NE.
Charneca, esses 32ºc medidos em Corroios estão correctos?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mai 2020 às 00:20)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi ameno e mais fresco que os anteriores devido à nortada. No entanto, em Corroios o dia foi bem quente, com uma diferença máxima de quase 8°C em somente 5 km! Ah, e a temperatura mínima em Corroios foi bem tropical!!! 
É curioso que a nortada empurrou as poeiras para leste, tanto que, ao pôr-do-sol, o céu a oeste estava bem limpo e azul e com alguma nuvem alta, mas para leste era possível ver a mancha de poeira. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,3°C
Mín: 19,4°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 32,1°C
Mín: 22,4°C

Entretanto a noite segue com vento nulo e a temperatura estável nos 22,7°C há quase vinte minutos. Está um ambiente estranho lá fora: parece mais aquelas noites quentes de verão no Sotavento Algarvio que propriamente uma noite aqui na região...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mai 2020 às 00:51)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Aqui por Santa Marta do Pinhal, Corroios, nada de "especial" durante estes dias, em Lisboa a temperatura subiu sempre mais do que na margem sul, mas é óbvio que são valores bastante elevados para este mês. Em vaga de calor desde dia 21 inclusive.
> Deixo os valores de temperatura desde dia 21.
> Dia Tmin Tmax
> ...


Se calhar podem não estar corretos... Eu já não vou à casa dos meus pais desde março, e portanto a manutenção daquele sensor tem sido zero. A mínima parece-me sim correta, já a máxima tinha ideia que estava um pouco inflacionada, e agora que vejo os teus dados é quase de certeza que está estragada...


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 01:00)

david 6 disse:


> vejo daqui
> 
> ,



Boa visão a mais de 80 Km! A célula ia a caminho de Tomar mas não chegou lá. Meia hora depois desta foto e vista da Póvoa de Santa Iria, a cerca de 120 Km por entre a bruma urbana, via-se ainda isto:





















As imagens tiveram de ser bastante trabalhadas ao nível do contraste e luminosidade para se conseguir distinguir alguns contornos. Era quase preciso saber, por outra via, que as células estavam ali.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2020 às 08:07)

Hoje nada de mínima tropical, 19.2°c , ontem mínima tropicalissima de 22°c, neste vento fraco predominante de leste,  e 22.2°c, a tarde promete ser a animada novamente no interior norte/centro 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (30 Mai 2020 às 11:52)

Continuação do seguimento meteorológico em Santa Cruz: céu encoberto. Vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mai 2020 às 11:58)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ainda esteve nevoeiro de madrugada, mas entretanto levantou-se e agora estão 22,6°C e vento de noroeste.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mai 2020 às 13:02)

Céu muito nublado e tempo fresco pela Figueira, já sentia falta disto


----------



## Maxwell Black (30 Mai 2020 às 15:16)

Em Sintra até neblina há. Faço ideia do meu lado da Serra (lado de Lisboa)


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2020 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,
A manhã começou fresca, e foi marcada pelo céu parciamente nublado, pois o sol, só ganhou algumas força, já por volta da hora de almoço, mas mesmo assim, está bem calor que chegue.
É bem visível, as várias céluas, que estão presentes em parte do Alentejo, e em Castelo Branco.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2020 às 15:39)

31.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 16:28)

Nortada a refrescar o litoral:

26,5ºC e 64%

A costa sob nebulosidade baixa na imagem do Aqua das 13:12 utc.







Avista-se a bigorna imponente da célula de Avis (ou será de Portalegre?). Muita bruma a dificultar a visão à distância.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2020 às 17:17)

a de Mora, vista daqui


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2020 às 17:50)

agora assim, com eco roxo


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 18:50)

Nortada entrou em força aqui na Póvoa, 30 a 40 Km/h NNW, a partir 17h.

As células de Mora/Avis vistas daqui (cerca de 80 Km).






16:01:06 utc





16:09:28 utc





16:11:08 utc





Os topos nesta altura, para a bigorna em segundo plano, atingiam cerca de 12 Km de altitude:





Entretanto, agora a invasão de ar marítimo é notória, nuvens baixas, estratos, a acrescentar às nuvens altas que têm vindo a tornar-se mais extensas e espessas (além das que provém das bigornas das células a Este):





Eólicas em rotação rápida apesar de aqui localmente o vento ter abrandado neste momento


----------



## RStorm (30 Mai 2020 às 19:36)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente e soalheiro, mas desta vez com um panorama diferente: muita nebulosidade alta acompanhada de bruma e queda de temperatura. Agora no final do dia acentuou-se um pouco com a entrada de ar marítimo, trazendo uma sensação de frescura  
Ao longe são visiveis as células do Alto Alentejo  O vento tem soprado muito fraco do quadrantes N. 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *20,0ºC *
Máxima: *33,1ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *19,3ºC *
Máxima: *29,5ºC *

T. Atual: *22,9ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## bandevelugo (30 Mai 2020 às 23:45)

Hoje à tarde por Coruche tive a oportunidade de observar bem as células de Avis/Mora. Foi interessante ver a dinâmica da tempestade, sempre a surgirem novas correntes ascencionais sobre as anteriores.

Ainda deu para tirar uns time lapse da herdade da Agolada, para leste. Infelizmente não estão grande coisa, dada a falta de perícia do fotógrafo, mas sempre fica o registo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mai 2020 às 00:03)

Boa noite,
De facto, o dia de hoje teve várias caras. De manhã houve nevoeiro, depois limpou a partir das onze e o céu tornou-se limpo à hora de almoço, e ao final da tarde o céu voltou a ficar nublado e a humidade relativa aumentou bastante.  
Quero salientar que os dados de Corroios ficarão parados até ao momento em que for feita a manutenção. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,3°C
Mín: 18,1°C

Agora estão 20,2°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 05:13)

Ao pôr-do-sol de ontem... o sol não se viu, tal a cobertura de nuvens médias e altas em movimento de SSW, cruzadas com algumas médias de SSE.

Time-lapse 4K da vista desde o miradouro de São Lourenço em Santa Iria de Azóia.

O vento era de WNW, até 15 Km/h mas em geral inferior a 10 Km/h.
inicialmente 19,8ºC baixou durante o registo até aos 18,2ºC
80% HR, muita neblina e talvez poeira misturada.

Às 18h de ontem uma superfície frontal em dissipação mantinha-se ao largo da costa ocidental:










A imagens de satélite no início e fim do registo (o qual tem a duração de 45 minutos) mostram a passagem das nuvens médias e altas, restos da frente dissipada:










Às 00h de hoje:


----------



## Geopower (31 Mai 2020 às 13:41)

Manhã de céu encoberto no litoral oeste.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de NW.

Panorâmica a norte a partir da Praia Formosa:


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 14:38)

Boa tarde

Eólicas paradas.
27,2ºC
57%

Nuvens altas, cirrocumulus e até formação de mammatus aqui por cima:











Estas formações têm direito a assinatura no radar, como ecos de _virga_:





Começam a formar-se pequenos Cumulus no meio de muita neblina (Oeste); bruma (Leste).


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 15:01)

*29,4ºC
52%*
Combinação temperatura/HR produz sensação abafada.
Eólicas viradas a SE já mexem mas pouco.

Rapidamente nasceram Cumulus, a tentar ser congestus, a Oeste:






A Leste há pequenas "pipocas" a desenvolverem-se.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mai 2020 às 18:18)

As nuvens foram aparecendo ao longo das últimas horas, e agora o céu está muito nublado


----------



## Geopower (31 Mai 2020 às 18:57)

Continuação do seguimento meteorológico em Santa Cruz. Céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de NW.

Panorâmica a norte a partir do Alto da Vela:


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mai 2020 às 19:07)

Começa a chover na Figueira 
Editado: Já parou, foram só uns minutos e foi chuva fraca, nota-se as marcas das gotas na estrada


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 19:21)

São Lourenço (Santa Iria de Azoia)

21,7°C
70%
WNW 15 a 30 Km/h
Céu com nuvens médias e altas, esparsas.
A nordeste persiste uma grande barreira correspondente às células da Beira Baixa.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 20:13)

19,0°C
76%
10 a 15 Km/h WNW

Céu encoberto a 7/8 com Altocumulus e Altostratus, padrão celular com undulatus nas bases.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Mai 2020 às 20:21)

lá ao fundo pa norte


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2020 às 21:15)

Que mudança radical, se deu por aqui, a partir das 18 horas, consigo observar muitas das células que ameaçam deixar cair uma chuva, já ouvi agora há minutos, alguns pequenos trovões.
Começou agora mesmo a cair uns pingos bem grossos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mai 2020 às 23:53)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia começou com céu limpo e esteve nortada de forma constante. No entanto, por volta das três da tarde, a nortada parou, e de repente o tempo ficou muito abafado e o céu fechou. Pouco tempo depois, o céu voltou a ficar limpo, mas a temperatura desceu consideravelmente. Por momentos até pensei que iria trovejar... 

Dados de hoje: 
Máx: 24,7°C
Mín: 17,0°C

Agora estão 19,7°C e está céu pouco nublado.


----------

